# August 2014 No Buy/Low Buy Thread - Hugs, Commiseration, and confessional



## Kelly Silva (Jul 25, 2014)

I was just wondering when someone would start this thread, so I figured I'd start one instead! August! It's almost here, and I need to go on a no buy. Moving, and other big life changes have made me realize I need to stop spending so much. I am allowing myself apartment furniture, and other expenses for that, and my last Ipsy bag, and that's it. What are your no buy/low buy plans for August?


----------



## Shalott (Jul 25, 2014)

August is going to be a VERY low buy for me. We're going on vacation in September, plus everyone has school starting so I will be focusing my efforts on those two things.

With that said, there are a few purchases I already have planned, so I can't make a no-buy entirely. I'll get my goals list together and come back to this thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 25, 2014)

August is no-buy time  again for me :C I was considering allowing myself a $10 purchase, probably an eyeshadow single (because I'm an addict that way), but the truth is that I just need to buckle down and wear my items and not buy more...especially since chances are by the end of the year I'll be working from home, and what's the point of glamming up with shadow on the daily then.

So no moar makeup for me :C IF, after everything, I choose to buy something, it'll have to be a neutral lol.... something I can wear daily.


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 25, 2014)

I will join you all for August.  July has been a spendy month overall.  My son is going off to college in August so, July included the dorm/laptop spending.  Also, add in vacation, furniture purchases, clothes, gym membership for son #2, car repairs, etc.  I think I hit every shopping category possible.

I took one of those GWP makeup bags and put in all the makeup products I will use for the month.  If I need to, I will replace with items I already have.  I hope to post in the "trash can" thread for the first time.

I have my GLOSSYBOX that is paid for.  I do have a hair appointment and will get my pedicure with my daughter.  Other than that, I will not buy myself a single thing.  My kids will get backpacks and school and sport supplies and if they are good ~ food! 

If I am sad when I drop my son off, I will be tempted.  So, this is going to be a challenge.


----------



## miss lawson (Jul 25, 2014)

I actually did surprisingly well this month! Of course, there are still a few days left in July and I could go totally nutso, but I don't see that happening. The only thing I bought was a $5 Rimmel foundation, as well as a few incredibly necessary anti-itch things, so I'm pretty proud of myself. I hope I can keep it up next month.

My goals are pretty simple: don't buy anything unnecessary (incredibly important since my husband and I are both unemployed at the moment), don't buy any makeup or beauty stuff, and keep focusing on the items for my project 15 pan and my pan that palette challenge. That's pretty much it.


----------



## kira685 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm continuing my no buy for August - I actually did really well in July, with just a few slip ups that I felt were justified because they were clearance items related to my work wardrobe. This month I'm not allowing those, as I really don't need anything else. The goal is to clean and organize my home while I'm on break from school. I purchased a few things in July to help with this, and I'm only allowing myself one more item - something to store my nail polishes in. I had originally planned to get a helmer, but it was a little too flimsy for my liking. I may keep checking clearance items after the back to school rush to see if there's something that works, but that would be later this year.

For August, I have canceled ipsy completely, and I did not review my annual BB sub (even avoided the gilt city deal, which was one of the hardest things i've done). I skipped Julep, which I haven't canceled yet since I have enough jules for a free box that I want to use on a good box (though with all the changes, i might just cash them in next month). I haven't brought myself to cancel SquareHue yet though, mainly because I feel it's for a good cause and I can't cut myself off completely. I'm on the fence with Sample Society - I usually use all of my box, but now that they're including more makeup, I'm not sure if that trend will continue. I'm going to give myself the month of August to decide.

I am not allowing any more beauty related purchases. It is seriously ridiculous how much product I have. I need to do inventory, so I've added that to my August cleaning list. I've been tracking my empties the last couple months, and what you think is a little bit of product actually ends up being a lot! So my goal is to keep going and finish all the partially used products I have (or toss them if they've gone bad). I am still deciding if i should allow myself to use gift cards/points that I have already on these types of purchases, but honestly, with the birthdays coming up I should just use them towards getting gifts for others. One thing I am allowing myself to buy is my PC sunscreen, but I'm waiting for 20% off and free shipping. In the meantime, i have quite a few samples I can make do with.

whew, hopefully i can stick to all of that this month!


----------



## deenah (Jul 26, 2014)

August will be a low buy month for me as well. Hopefully it will be a no buy in makeup because I said I wasn't getting anything until December. The thing is for the first week and a half of August I'll be visiting my parents with my lil' chipmunk. The hubby is staying home because he has to work. Boo to that. Well, the problem is, my parents live in the capital city so I'll have more shopping possibilities than I have in my lil' town :lol: . Maybe I'll be able to be good, but I doubt I will have so much willpower to completely ignore the sparkly stores. So, I am allowing myslef some bodycare items and a few nailpolishes. I desperetly need a new pair of sandals, some new shorts and .....well, some new undergarments. We'll see which of those are gonna happen. And I know I will be spending money going out, because I'll be seeing most of my childhood friends. It's gonna be a great time so I consider that to be money well spent. It's been a year since I went there so I really miss hanging out with everyone.

Of course, I am still sticking with trying to use up as much as I can of my older items. I discovered that some of the lipsticks I really hate so I might be trashing those. I don't feel too shopping deprived as this month another online store contacted me to send me some stuff for the blog. So I'll have new toys to play. I mean, new foundation, cream highlighter, blush, a new eyeshadow...should be enough to keep me busy for a while, right? :lol:

Good luck to all of us!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 26, 2014)

August is hard because it's my birthday month, and I want to indulge in all the pretties! But, I do need to keep going with my new-found willpower, so when I'm tempted to shop, I'll buy some of the things I actually need.

Things I can/should buy:

-school supplies for the kids

-birthday presents for the kids (one in Aug, one in Sept)

-shampoo/conditioner for myself (AFTER I use all the foil packets I have. I don't have travel plans for awhile, and they are taking up too much space!)

Other allowed purchases:

-one Birchbox

-second Birchbox IF I can find a 100 point code

-Ipsy

-Sample Society (must cancel either SS or Ipsy by the end of the month)

-One $15 Shiro Cosmetics order (thanks to a gift card from my Midsummer Modmother!)

-I can go to the SiJCP by me to get some waterproof makeup remover and my Birthday gift. If I'm by an Ulta I can get my bday gift BUT honestly not even interested in their mascara.

And that's it! I also need to organize my stash (again). I want to start concentrating on buying indies once I'm off my low-buy, with any "corporate" brand makeup coming from subs and/or Birchbox point purchases.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 26, 2014)

Another August birthday over here!  August is part of my planned two-month replacement only no-buy that I started in July.  I've done very well this month (the only non-replacement item I bought was one Memebox), and I'm hoping for more of the same this month.  I think that over the course of July I've kind of broken my habit of shopping simply because of a "good deal," and my stash is becoming very manageable.  Something that I'll be working on this month is how much of a stash I am comfortable keeping on hand.  I like to have replacements on hand so that as soon as I finish something I am able to move on to the next thing right away, but I don't want to have too much stored up at a given time (who needs 10 full size body washes at a time, really?).

So, my rules for August:

- Replacement only purchases for makeup and skincare.

- I can keep my Birchbox and make purchases using Birchbox points (although I don't have that many points right now, so I'll likely be saving them until next month at least).

- I can keep ipsy this month, but if I'm not thrilled, I have to cancel.  If I do cancel ipsy, then I can consider rejoining Sample Society (I've always liked Sample Society in the past, I just ended up with too many samples and quit.)

- I need to skip the September Julep box unless there are great products in Modern Beauty that I actually need (I skipped July and August, so I no longer feel that I *need* to get a box.)

- Since it's my birthday month, I can make one purchase that would not otherwise be allowed under my rules (right now, I'm leaning toward a Memebox or an indie haul).  My birthday is at the end of the month, so I have plenty of time to decide.

Other than that, I'm going to continue focusing on using up things and my little Project Pan adventure.  I think this weekend I'll go through my makeup and pull out things that are getting old or having been worn in awhile and put into a box to use this week to see whether it is time to just toss.  I did that a couple of weeks ago and it was very helpful.

Let's do this, ladies!


----------



## mellee (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi.  =)  I'd like to join you, please.

I used to get a bunch of the makeup subs, and then quit for a year and a half.  Didn't even really buy much makeup.

Recently I've been very stressed with house and job.  We're looking for a new house, I'm looking for a new job, but it's going s-l-o-w-l-y.  I think this is bringing on a collecting/ hoarding attack (exactly the type of thing I DON'T need if we're going to move after 25 years in the same huge house that we've managed to fill up aleady, am I right?!).  I've been buying a LOT of makeup the past few months.

In July I rejoined three sub boxes - Ipsy, Birchbox, and Sample Society.  This may seem to add to the problem, but I think it will really keep down the total amount I spend.  Also, it will keep me from looking on the web for new items to buy.  I have a backup or plenty left on all my HGs right now...  So in August, I will be a no-buy, other than these boxes, on makeup/skincare/haircare (other than if I start to run out of my Suave.  I co-wash, so it goes fast.  And it's super-cheap anyway).

I'm thinking of joining Gwynnie Bee for clothes, too, as I have a weird problem with that.  I'm recently gaining weight (probably also the stress), and hate how I look, so I tend to buy clothes with an eye to "It's cheap and will cover me."  So I end up with a bunch of cheap crap that looks awful on me, and I don't want to wear it again after the first time.  I also have a lot that no longer fits me, and I want to get rid of it before we move rather than save it "until it fits again".  Gwynnie Bee is expensive, but may be worth it for me.  We'll see.  But I do need good quality clothes, so I have to allow those.

But yeah.  Only makeup subs and clothes are allowed for August.

Good luck to all of you, and please wish it back to me!


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 26, 2014)

mellee, I'm a big advocate of Gwynnie Bee. You deserve to look cute, and GB will help a lot if your weight is fluctuating. You just need to get what will fit you next week, not worry about whether it will fit next year. At least try the free trial - I wound up getting mine extended by a couple weeks because twice they had to delay sending my package for a day. I think it would be worth it for you.

I've broken my no-buy already to the tune of a set of Real Techniques Core Collection brushes. In my defense I really don't own some of those brushes (I'm pretty new to this whole make-up thing), and if they help me use up what I've got they're worth it.

Memebox is a continual struggle for me. Why am I obsessed with buying new ones when I have three in my closet that I haven't used a single item from yet? It's hoarding in the worst sense.


----------



## saycrackagain (Jul 26, 2014)

Okay, sticking with the year-long no-buy! My mom bought me a Patti Dubrof palette from Costco and I'm not even letting myself touch it! I've used up so many products by shopping my stash this year (over 100!) that I'm down to one item in some categories like base/foundation products!

Got sick of wearing the same eyeshadow most days since April (considering how much I used to switch it up!) so I broke out the Stila quad on my project pan list that was being saved for Autumn. Sticking to that for a little while now, hopefully until November but we will see! Focusing on three lip products this month that are all more than halfway empty, and trying to make a dent in a specific bronzer that I have barely touched this summer. Also focusing on a certain blush because I have two blushes I'm trying to pan/finish and the other one is best for winter.

So. August products:

-Stila eyeshadow quad (includes eyeliner shade)

-Clinique blush

-Bare Minerals bronzer (GWP size)

-Lancôme JuicyTubes gloss (GWP size)

-Smashbox gloss (GWP size)

-Avon lipstick (sample size)


----------



## mellee (Jul 26, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> mellee, I'm a big advocate of Gwynnie Bee. You deserve to look cute, and GB will help a lot if your weight is fluctuating. You just need to get what will fit you next week, not worry about whether it will fit next year. At least try the free trial - I wound up getting mine extended by a couple weeks because twice they had to delay sending my package for a day. I think it would be worth it for you.


I'm going to give it a try - especially now that I see they've added pants.  But I'm going to wait to join up until the 15th, since all my sub boxes charge on the 1st.  (Why exactly _do_ ALL the sub boxes charge on the 1st, anyway?  Someone should start one that charges on the 15thish and ships on the 25thish.  I bet they'd make a killing just because it's at a time when none of the others charge/ship!)


----------



## Shalott (Jul 26, 2014)

Ok, got my list sorted out. In August....

I am allowed the following beauty purchases:

- Ipsy

- Sample Society

- Sephora Rouge Event ($100 maximum)

- New Dior Quint (Will try to use Ebates)

- $50 for replenishments

Other necessary purchases:

- Kids school supplies

- Kids uniforms

- My school supplies

- Fall/Winter wardrobe essentials

Goals:

- Use up current bottle of Vitalumiere Aqua so I can replace with lighter shade for Fall/Winter.

- Use up that infernal Dr. Jart+ BB cream that will not die.

- Use up two more MAC products for Back 2 MAC (or finally depot one).

- Sort through my selection of samples and make a "mommy pampering" kit for my sister who is due in August.

- Sort through my current wardrobe and donate or discard any worn out or ill fitting items, to be replaced for the new season.

I WILL NOT:

- Buy any more lip products. I'm swimming in them.

- Buy any more perfume. I need to work through some bottles.

- Buy any more eyeshadow. I've a lifetimes worth. (Dior quint is an exception  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

Argh, my low buy doesn't seem so low looking at this list, but compared to July, it will be. Actually, if I can squeeze in the Dior before August it will seem a whole lot better... :lol:

In seriousness, though, the bulk of my spending will be on school related stuff, which is actually quite fund to purchase (except textbooks, which are criminal) so I should be able to hold of on beauty quite easily.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 26, 2014)

August will be a makeup no-buy for me and a controlled-buy for other things.

I was originally going to allow a Darling Girl order for the Superstar Serum if there was a sale in August; however, they have a sale going on now (ends tomorrow) so I took advantage of it and this is why August is a make-up no buy for me. Last month I thought I was going to allow Meow Cosmetics for August, too - but I checked my inventory and I have enough foundation to last a year and enough eyeshadow and blush to last a lifetime; so this is not allowed for August, either.

Things that I'm allowing:


Clothes and shoes - I'm going home for a bit in August, so I anticipate some shopping (there are outlets and my parents tend to be great enablers). For clothes, I'll probably have an eye out for more professional clothes (and I'll shop my mom's stash). I don't have a lot of shoes and I only go for practical stuff anyways, so this should be fine - I might look for a pair of professional shoes and/or brown/off-white athletic shoes.
Rice cooker - my friends and family are shocked that I have survived a year without one. My Asian-ness has been called into question and this needs to be remedied.
Replacement products - my Olay micro-sculpting serum is kind of low, so I may have to look for a new anti-aging serum. I might also purchase a new conditioner - I like having two shampoo/conditioner sets and I currently have 1.5 (the missing 0.5 is a conditioner). I'm currently trying the different scents of Herbal Essences shampoo/conditioner sets, so the cost won't be high. I don't anticipate having to replace anything else.
Not allowed: subscription services, nail polish, and makeup


----------



## NotTheMama (Jul 27, 2014)

I need to do a no buy for August as well. We just bought a house and made the first payment...ouch! Lol...

My no buy is going to be pretty simple....I am allowed my current subs (Rainbow Honey, Glitter Guilty, and Black Sheep lacquer.) Then, I am going to look to cancel at least one of them by the end of the month for a few reasons....for one thing, I don't need so many nail polish subs, and two, I have been a little underwhelmed by the polishes I've been getting lately. I also skipped Julep for the month and I will be looking to cancel that as well. I think if I take one more box I'll have enough points for a free box. I'm then going to cash out &amp; cancel. Just going to wait for a box that really catches my eye, I don't want to take one just to take one.

I am allowed to only purchase things I am completely out of, samples included. When we moved I realized just how much stuff I really have. And I'm not talking just makeup, half of my clothes were in a closet at my mother in law's house. Still don't know where I'm going to put them all yet...but I have been really good about getting rid of stuff I don't like/no longer wear, so now it's just going to be going through it and seeing what I want to keep and what I want to get rid of.

I do need a new pair of running shoes, that will be an allowed purchase this month. Once I get them, I must plan on running at least twice per week. With the wedding, honeymoon, house purchase and moving all in such a short time I have been seriously slacking on my exercise routine. I feel like I need to be getting the house in order, but I need to find some balance, too.

And that's it, I should basically be grocery shopping this month and that's about all....lol.

I hope everyone has good luck on their no buys.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 27, 2014)

I am committed to using my just purchased Lancôme Rouge in Love lipstick in Lasting Kiss..  It was $28 and I don't like the formula.  The coverage isn't what I wanted.  Its messy if that makes sense.   Once this is gone I have plenty of backups of lesser cost!  This purchase was the one that made me get my act together for August. 

Good luck fellow no/low buyers.  I have already started and am currently on lockdown with beauty products.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 27, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> Good luck fellow no/low buyers.  I have already started and am currently on lockdown with beauty products.


Yep, I already started too and it's my first no buy. It will be weird for me because I don't think my spending will decrease just because I happen to need to buy furniture and other expensive items for moving. But at least I won't accumulate more beauty stuff I'll have to pack.


----------



## saku (Jul 27, 2014)

i did really well for july. i did just buy a tv yesterday (!), but we really badly needed a new one. we still have the crt tv, and we don't have cable (can't stand the fees!). we do over the air tv, but have to constantly adjust the antenna, etc...and it's driving us nuts! also, there's just not a lot of shows here with good reception. i really like some shows on pbs, but again, reception was bad. i got a 48" smart tv, which should be more than enough for us. i also signed up for amazon prime and netflix, so we won't need cable still. 

anyway, back to no/low buy -- as for my july beauty purchases, here's the recap: i spent $50 in sephora (clinique toner, dior nail polish), $6 at UD (sale eyeshadow), $10 at beauty.com (no7 cleansing wipes), $22 at belk (dior top coat), and a clarisonic mia2 from birchbox that i got for a really good deal. it probably looks like a lot, but this is actually looking great to me! with the exception of the UD sale eyeshadow i haven't even opened yet (it came with an awesome GWP, that i also haven't even opened yet...), all of these items are thing that i needed/wanted for a long time. i needed a top coat and a nude nail polish so i got the dior ones. i know it didn't have to be expensive, but the quality is really there, and now i can stop looking for other better brands, since i'm already very pleased. although not a miracle product for me, the mia2 is nice to have.

so yeah, i had a great low buy for july, and i resisted so many deals! but my goal for august: NO BUY!

like i said, i just bought a tv, and i will have to pay for my tuition at the end of august. we're also having a vacation in florida for 2 weeks. i'm fully stocked with everything! in fact, i'm trying to use up a bunch of travel sized lotions/body wash/shampoo/everything, so no need to buy any more.

i really want this lamp though to go with the new tv: http://www.cb2.com/big-dipper-arc-floor-lamp/s126317


----------



## mellee (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm back to meal planning, shopping with a seriously-stick-to-it-THIS-MEANS-YOU! list, and going to the regular grocery rather than Whole Foods.  It's rather amazing that this alone will save several hundreds of dollars a month.  Groceries and restaurants are big downfalls for us.  We're foodies.  Need to stop being foodies for a while and focus on being housies!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 27, 2014)

mellee said:


> I'm back to meal planning, shopping with a seriously-stick-to-it-THIS-MEANS-YOU! list, and going to the regular grocery rather than Whole Foods.  It's rather amazing that this alone will save several hundreds of dollars a month.  Groceries and restaurants are big downfalls for us.  We're foodies.  Need to stop being foodies for a while and focus on being housies!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have lived both directly next to and on top of a Whole Foods at various points. While I will probably shop there forever, I've started calling it Whole Paycheck.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 27, 2014)

Since I have Amazon Prime I decided last month to put toothbrushes, toothpaste, and deodorant on a subscription plan to avoid the H&amp;B aisles. ( I get them shipped every 3 months. All are twin packs so it works great)

From subs I shall probably never need to buy shampoos, conditioners or hair masks ever again.

For August, keeping my subscriptions: Lip Factory, BB, Allure Sample Society, and Ipsy. If Ipsy is lackluster again in Aug. it will be cancelled.

Husband's birthday is Aug. 8th so buying presents for my baby. I am almost out of Pacifica Sea Foam wash (I use it as a bodywash sometimes) so when it is empty I can replace it.  That's it, my plan for August.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jul 28, 2014)

I really really need to go on a no buy/low buy in August. I have so much stuff! I finally got some good storage, but I can't keep adding to it. Clutter really stresses me out, like to the point where it's almost hard for me to sleep at night as I think about ways I can declutter... and yet I still have a bunch of subscription beauty boxes (especially Memeboxes), spend lots of money at TJ Maxx, Ulta, MAC, and Sephora, and can't stop buying things I don't need. I have a whole drawer full of lip products, and I barely use any of them! They will probably turn rancid before I get through them all. I just really need to stop this! I am especially a sucker for GWP promotions. I really need to put in a dual plan of using the products I have and not buying any more! I have a pre-paid annual sub for Birchbox and Beauty Army (unfortunately, since BA sucks), and I subscribe to PopSugar, Blush, Allure Sample Society, Ipsy. I also buy way too many Memeboxes. Here is my plan for August:

I already paid for PopSugar for August,  but I will cancel after that. I will not resubscribe even if there is a really good promo code.

I kind of want to cancel Sample Society, but they have been really good the last few months, and I really want the Too Faced Melted Peony. Ugh.

I will cancel Blush this month. They have awesome products, but I don't use half the stuff and the full sizes pile up. I need to avoid spoilers so I am not tempted.

I will get Ipsy for August, but I will cancel if I don't get items I can use up (which will probably happen).

No more Memeboxes! If I get another super awesome code or they give us Meme points, it might be hard for me to resist, but I already have quite a few more coming.

No more TJ Maxx/Marshalls beauty runs.

No more Ulta.

I will probably go to the Sephora VIB Rouge event,  but I need to have a list of a few things that I really want (like HGs that need replacing). After that event, no more Sephora until I seriously run out of something. 

No more MAC, even special collections. 

I need to stay out of threads that tempt me to buy. Examples include the enablers thread (duh), the Sephora promo code thread, maybe some of the Memebox threads, and the Blush Spoiler thread. 

No more clothes! 

I need to keep organizing my stuff and find a good system. I look forward to going through this month with you guys!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 28, 2014)

Having a hard time today, there's a special summer Haus of Gloi collection (Indie bath and body products) that I totally missed when I made my purchase in July that just arrived today. Well anyways, I just realized the collection sells out in August and won't come back for a year. And even if it does come back, it may not be all the same scents. So I'm kicking myself that I missed it the first time around, and wishing I could get them. But I've told myself I can get their new fall collection after the no buy ends and I'm feeling better about it. Those darn limited collections are the bane of no buys!

But in other news, I've been finding lots of great furniture ideas that I want for my apartment. Doubt I can get them all, but Ikea will be a no buy savior (as it's on my ok to buy list!)


----------



## cumber1137 (Jul 28, 2014)

I bought quite a bit in July. So I'm no-buying with the exception of Shiro's COTM if I feel like it.


----------



## recklesslysober (Jul 28, 2014)

I stuck to my July No Buy religiously but I can already see some issues with August (even though it will be a Low Buy month anyway):

- I'm close to VIB Rouge with Sephora and I'm tempted to place an order to qualify before the 4x points event in a couple weeks where I would then make the $50 purchase to get some extra points and the free gift.

- MAC's A Novel Romance collection is coming out and I know I'll want several things from that.

- I'm trying to limit myself to 5 makeup items total.

- No limit on anything else but I'll be trying to keep other purchases minimal. If I notice myself getting out of hand I'll go back to a No Buy for those things.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 28, 2014)

Ok ok ok. I'm giving myself a $50 out of pocket budget for the month of August. I'm going to be FINALLY moving to Nashville at the end of next week (summer classes officially over! Grad school officially done! Thesis officially accepted!). SO even though I'm going to be paid my sign on bonus and will be paid even before my first day of being in the office, I have to be good. I think I will be buying a car, i doubt the boyfriend and I can share one car for too long. I will also have some furniture and other "starting out" costs to keep in mind. Yanno, toilet paper, new spices, etc all add up when you're basically only moving your clothes and starting fresh!!! I also didn't realize how expensive mattresses are... Oopsies.

SO I think $50 is good and will probably go to picking up the pulp fiction palette from sephora when point bonus time starts.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jul 29, 2014)

Okay, I'll be joining this thread for a 3 month replacement-only no-buy on August 4th. July was my b-day month so I treated myself a bit...which will be spilling over into August for the VIB Rouge event. I'm allowing myself to go, but I have a set list/budget that I need to stick to. And after that, the no-buy starts and lasts until holiday deals start!

I'm torn between stocking up on stuff at the VIB sale and not. I know there will be skincare-type things that I'll run out of over the next couple of months in my "stash" (really whittled down for several categories, go me!)--like my AM serum, my HG moisturizer, etc. On one hand, i want to buy it now just so I'm not buying stuff during my no-buy and to take advantage of the 4x points. On the other hand, I need to STOP HOARDING back ups, and this would go against that. What to do!


----------



## recklesslysober (Jul 29, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Okay, I'll be joining this thread for a 3 month replacement-only no-buy on August 4th. July was my b-day month so I treated myself a bit...which will be spilling over into August for the VIB Rouge event. I'm allowing myself to go, but I have a set list/budget that I need to stick to. And after that, the no-buy starts and lasts until holiday deals start!
> 
> I'm torn between stocking up on stuff at the VIB sale and not. I know there will be skincare-type things that I'll run out of over the next couple of months in my "stash" (really whittled down for several categories, go me!)--like my AM serum, my HG moisturizer, etc. On one hand, i want to buy it now just so I'm not buying stuff during my no-buy and to take advantage of the 4x points. On the other hand, I need to STOP HOARDING back ups, and this would go against that. What to do!


Having the same issue! The struggle is real.. I keep changing my mind about it.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jul 29, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Okay, I'll be joining this thread for a 3 month replacement-only no-buy on August 4th. July was my b-day month so I treated myself a bit...which will be spilling over into August for the VIB Rouge event. I'm allowing myself to go, but I have a set list/budget that I need to stick to. And after that, the no-buy starts and lasts until holiday deals start!
> 
> I'm torn between stocking up on stuff at the VIB sale and not. I know there will be skincare-type things that I'll run out of over the next couple of months in my "stash" (really whittled down for several categories, go me!)--like my AM serum, my HG moisturizer, etc. On one hand, i want to buy it now just so I'm not buying stuff during my no-buy and to take advantage of the 4x points. On the other hand, I need to STOP HOARDING back ups, and this would go against that. What to do!


Hmm, I would probably think about when the next big Sephora sale/points event is and maybe buy enough to last me until then. If you already have enough to last until, for example, the sale around November each year, then I wouldn't buy it. If you will run out at a time when there aren't any major sales, it would be better for you to buy now (unless you are having serious storage issues, I guess).


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm totally guilty of buying backups, especially if stuff is being discontinued or 50% off on Hautelook. There have been a couple discontinued items that I have been very glad to have stocked up on over the years, but it seems like for every backup that gets used, two go unused. I think it's an anxiety thing, but something I need to stop, unless it's a super HG item.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 29, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Okay, I'll be joining this thread for a 3 month replacement-only no-buy on August 4th. July was my b-day month so I treated myself a bit...which will be spilling over into August for the VIB Rouge event. I'm allowing myself to go, but I have a set list/budget that I need to stick to. And after that, the no-buy starts and lasts until holiday deals start!
> 
> I'm torn between stocking up on stuff at the VIB sale and not. I know there will be skincare-type things that I'll run out of over the next couple of months in my "stash" (really whittled down for several categories, go me!)--like my AM serum, my HG moisturizer, etc. On one hand, i want to buy it now just so I'm not buying stuff during my no-buy and to take advantage of the 4x points. On the other hand, I need to STOP HOARDING back ups, and this would go against that. What to do!


Resist the urge to hoard!  There will be other sales in the future where you can buy replacement items as needed.


----------



## cinderpacey (Jul 29, 2014)

I've been lurking for awhile but am talking myself into joining.  I did really well the whole month, considering some personal life setbacks, but in the last week have fallen hard.  I've been rationalizing that I really did good tho, using BB points and ultra points/GC.  The damage hasn't been to severe but need to reel it back in.  Doesn't help that I did a major Target haul today for everyday things.  I really am swimming in samples at this point.


----------



## mellee (Jul 29, 2014)

I made the move to sign up for Gwynnie Bee today!  =)  And I also cancelled my Ipsy sub even before I got the first bag.  Got Birchbox and Sample Society.  That should take care of most of my beauty and clothing needs.  Hope this helps me keep my shopping in check, because we're making an offer on a new house tomorrow!


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 30, 2014)

mellee, hope your offer goes well!

This may be the most embarrassing thing I've ever admitted on an internet forum. I just blocked a bunch of sites (including Sephora and Memebox) to put a speed bump between me and more online shopping. I've got to cut it out!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jul 30, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> mellee, hope your offer goes well!
> 
> This may be the most embarrassing thing I've ever admitted on an internet forum. I just blocked a bunch of sites (including Sephora and Memebox) to put a speed bump between me and more online shopping. I've got to cut it out!


I should probably do this as well!


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 30, 2014)

I keep adding products to my Sephora basket.  I keep looking for products all over the internet to add to my Sephora basket.  I am obsessed with finding "THE" products for me.  I must stick to the makeup I have whether its crappy or good for the month of August.  :rotfl:

Yesterday, I tried something different with makeup application.  Even products I have liked looked bad.  It was a disaster and I had a crisis thinking I need better stuff or a new face.   It was an " I am a hot mess day".

I have a feeling I will be going to CVS.  I have been having thoughts of its no shipping, cheap, etc.  Its just one eye liner and if I put it in the cart with laundry soap, a toothbrush and a pack of gum, its not really buying anything.  I think makeup has become my comfort food. 

Phew.  I got it all out.  Thanks for listening.


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 30, 2014)

Trying to find the perfect products is what gets me in trouble too. What if there's something better out there??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 30, 2014)

its not even august yet and im struggling already :c work stress is mounting to almost unbearable by now...

all it makes me wanna do is shop. perhaps this might be the "desperate" moment where I just use my giftcard.


----------



## BSquared (Jul 30, 2014)

Ok kids...I'm back for August. Originally I wasn't on a no buy for August. But my car died yesterday. Which means YAY new car!! It's so shiny! However this also means I am BROKE. My plan was to wait until October to get a car. Husband has a student loan that is a ridiculous amount of money (seriously, our most expensive bill other than rent...more than his car payment) that is paid off in October. So the plan was to get me a car then since we'd be used to paying a ton of money anyways. Buuttt apparently my car had different ideas about that. Our insurance also went up since it's a newer car.

That means I am B-R-O-K-E until October. Like zero spending money broke. My plan:

- NO. BUYING. ANYTHING. I am allowed today to go to the walmart and pick up a skincare item I am out of (and apparently is intregal to keeping me from breaking out because YIKES I'm a mess since I ran out) and a few random smaller items of my choice...since technically it's not august. This is not an option. This is not a "well I need it so its ok". Like I can not buy anything for 2 months. Only item that is allowed, IF I run out (which I won't in August, but might in September) is primer. That's it.

- STAY OUT OF THE INDIE and ENABLERS threads. They are just too tempting. Planning on sticking in here and the swap threads.

- When I TRULY can not take it, like about to die...I have $15 in gift cards to Target. I can spend that. Not a cent more.

This is going to be so hard. The outlet mall opens in 2 weeks and there will be a shiny new CCO full of MAC that I will want ALL OF IT, but I can not. I am allowed to go to the outlet mall with my mom and she can buy me presents, but no buying ANYTHING. It's 4x points at Sephora next week and I'm $90 away from re-rouging so my head says I need to go re-rouge and get the gift bag. Logic tells me I have an overflowing basket of samples already and I'll easily hit rouge again over black friday/xmas (I make hubby order my xmas gifts from sephora via my account) so there's really no point. I can do it. Even if I can't, I really have no choice.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 30, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Ok kids...I'm back for August. Originally I wasn't on a no buy for August. But my car died yesterday. Which means YAY new car!! It's so shiny! However this also means I am BROKE. My plan was to wait until October to get a car. Husband has a student loan that is a ridiculous amount of money (seriously, our most expensive bill other than rent...more than his car payment) that is paid off in October. So the plan was to get me a car then since we'd be used to paying a ton of money anyways. Buuttt apparently my car had different ideas about that. Our insurance also went up since it's a newer car.
> 
> That means I am B-R-O-K-E until October. Like zero spending money broke. My plan:
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new car! There's still lots of time to re-rouge this year, and they haven't even gotten to the Black Friday specials. Out of curiosity, what is this miracle product that prevents breakouts? I could use some of that.


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 30, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Ok kids...I'm back for August. Originally I wasn't on a no buy for August. But my car died yesterday. Which means YAY new car!! It's so shiny! However this also means I am BROKE. My plan was to wait until October to get a car. Husband has a student loan that is a ridiculous amount of money (seriously, our most expensive bill other than rent...more than his car payment) that is paid off in October. So the plan was to get me a car then since we'd be used to paying a ton of money anyways. Buuttt apparently my car had different ideas about that. Our insurance also went up since it's a newer car.
> 
> That means I am B-R-O-K-E until October. Like zero spending money broke. My plan:
> 
> ...


tell me about it...In the back of my mind I've been keeping track of the fact that the CCO will be opening in 2 weeks, but I just can't afford to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deenah (Jul 30, 2014)

Oh to Hell with this! After my little rant you girls will think I live in a third world country. Not really, I'm in Europe but shit happens. Sooo, they are pulling Revlon out of the market. Seems it didn't sell well here and everything is being sent buh-bye! Great, freakin great! Another nice brand I won't be able to get easily now! I am panicking like nobody's bussines beacuse I love the Colorstay foundation. I don't own it at the moment, but I do own 4 other foundations. The question is, do I run and buy some or just admitt that I also like other stuff?

Also, after years and years, Maybelline decided to bring Babylips in my country. Yeah, we are a couple years late to the party, but you know, better late than never! I am sooo tempted to just buy one and call it a day. You know that peep talk the cosmetic devil is giving me: just buy it, it's so cheap! Yes it is! But I don't need it! Or do I? It's not like I don't have 4 other lipbalms. Do you see a pattern here? Do you feel my pain?

I know it sound crazy but I feel better when I get on here and read about all the bumps in the road other ladies have.


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 30, 2014)

deenah said:


> Oh to Hell with this! After my little rant you girls will think I live in a third world country. Not really, I'm in Europe but shit happens. Sooo, they are pulling Revlon out of the market. Seems it didn't sell well here and everything is being sent buh-bye! Great, freakin great! Another nice brand I won't be able to get easily now! I am panicking like nobody's bussines beacuse I love the Colorstay foundation. I don't own it at the moment, but I do own 4 other foundations. The question is, do I run and buy some or just admitt that I also like other stuff?
> 
> Also, after years and years, Maybelline decided to bring Babylips in my country. Yeah, we are a couple years late to the party, but you know, better late than never! I am sooo tempted to just buy one and call it a day. You know that peep talk the cosmetic devil is giving me: just buy it, it's so cheap! Yes it is! But I don't need it! Or do I? It's not like I don't have 4 other lipbalms. Do you see a pattern here? Do you feel my pain?
> 
> I know it sound crazy but I feel better when I get on here and read about all the bumps in the road other ladies have.


if you love it, buy it. this is one of those moments where i would say go for it, because it just won't be available any longer and will be that much harder to get. it's kind of how ive been wanting to try out bourjois but it seems imposible for me to get a hold of it. however, i would say only buy it if you know you'll use it, and don't hoard it. one bottle of foundation lasts a very long time.


----------



## BSquared (Jul 30, 2014)

panicked said:


> Congrats on your new car! There's still lots of time to re-rouge this year, and they haven't even gotten to the Black Friday specials. Out of curiosity, what is this miracle product that prevents breakouts? I could use some of that.


Loreal Youth Code Texture Perfecting Serum. Which is SO ODD but my chin was having AWFUL breakouts up until about 2 months ago. I decided to strip down ALL skincare to purity face wash, the serum at night, and a super basic moisturizer in the morning. Breakouts just stopped. Ran out of the serum about 2 weeks ago, figured it probably wasn't doing that much (my skin didn't look PERFECT, but I didn't have any breakouts so I figured it probably wasn't doing anything moisturizer wasn't), stopped using it and switched to just moisturizer at night (same one as the morning), BOOM chin is a hot mess again. Guess my skin likes it?



deenah said:


> Oh to Hell with this! After my little rant you girls will think I live in a third world country. Not really, I'm in Europe but shit happens. Sooo, they are pulling Revlon out of the market. Seems it didn't sell well here and everything is being sent buh-bye! Great, freakin great! Another nice brand I won't be able to get easily now! I am panicking like nobody's bussines beacuse I love the Colorstay foundation. I don't own it at the moment, but I do own 4 other foundations. The question is, do I run and buy some or just admitt that I also like other stuff?
> 
> Also, after years and years, Maybelline decided to bring Babylips in my country. Yeah, we are a couple years late to the party, but you know, better late than never! I am sooo tempted to just buy one and call it a day. You know that peep talk the cosmetic devil is giving me: just buy it, it's so cheap! Yes it is! But I don't need it! Or do I? It's not like I don't have 4 other lipbalms. Do you see a pattern here? Do you feel my pain?
> 
> I know it sound crazy but I feel better when I get on here and read about all the bumps in the road other ladies have.


I agree with jaylilee. If it's your HG foundation...this is one time I'd say go for it and pick up some. Just remember foundation expires so I wouldn't buy too much. If you just sort of like it and like something better...I'd pass.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 30, 2014)

deenah said:


> Oh to Hell with this! After my little rant you girls will think I live in a third world country. Not really, I'm in Europe but shit happens. Sooo, they are pulling Revlon out of the market. Seems it didn't sell well here and everything is being sent buh-bye! Great, freakin great! Another nice brand I won't be able to get easily now! I am panicking like nobody's bussines beacuse I love the Colorstay foundation. I don't own it at the moment, but I do own 4 other foundations. The question is, do I run and buy some or just admitt that I also like other stuff?
> 
> Also, after years and years, Maybelline decided to bring Babylips in my country. Yeah, we are a couple years late to the party, but you know, better late than never! I am sooo tempted to just buy one and call it a day. You know that peep talk the cosmetic devil is giving me: just buy it, it's so cheap! Yes it is! But I don't need it! Or do I? It's not like I don't have 4 other lipbalms. Do you see a pattern here? Do you feel my pain?
> 
> I know it sound crazy but I feel better when I get on here and read about all the bumps in the road other ladies have.


Ugh, that's frustrating. I've mailed cosmetics to overseas friends who suddenly found themselves out of Covergirl concealer and no way to purchase...is there a way you could have someone send you some if you get desperate? Revlon is pretty widely available in the U.S. Overseas shipping is a little expensive, but not too bad for small packages. You could also buy on Amazon. I'm pretty sure they have worldwide shipping.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jul 30, 2014)

I am having a hard time with the 4x points review VIB Rouge event. I want to go, I want the sample bag, and I want a couple of items (Hourglass Ambient Lighting Power, MUFE setting spray, maybe a primer), but do I need these things? Not really. Do the 4x points and free sample bag justify this purchase? Maybe? I'm probably looking at a $100 purchase of stuff I want but don't absolutely need. What to do?


----------



## BSquared (Jul 30, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I am having a hard time with the 4x points review VIB Rouge event. I want to go, I want the sample bag, and I want a couple of items (Hourglass Ambient Lighting Power, MUFE setting spray, maybe a primer), but do I need these things? Not really. Do the 4x points and free sample bag justify this purchase? Maybe? I'm probably looking at a $100 purchase of stuff I want but don't absolutely need. What to do?


Here's what I keep telling myself. $100 = 400 points. That can get me 4 minis. Not even a 500 point set. Are minis worth $25 a piece? No. They're cute, but I wouldn't pay $100 for 4 of them.

Free sample bag? Eh, I mean it's nice, and I totally get it, I feel like you get so little for rouge you HAVE TO take advantage of any offer you can get. But even if the sample bag is worth (generously giving sephora way too much credit here) $15.....still not really worth it to spend $100 on stuff you don't need just to get it.

ENABLING SO PUTTING IT IN A SPOILER



Spoiler



I'd say if you really, really, REALLY want to do it...the MUFE spray comes in minis for $12. Most primers also come in minis for $10-$12. Buy those, spend $10 on something fun to get the sample bag. Make the hourglass powder a reward for being successful on your no buy for a month, two months, however long you need to be on it.

That way you only spend $35 and got a decent amount of that back in points (figuring 100pt perks are typically worth $5-$7 each) and a $15 sample bag.


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 30, 2014)

So, I purchased an eye shadow palette today.  :blush2:    This probably is a bad start.  It took me 4 hours to make the purchase.   I had ugly makeup day yesterday.  Today, I threw out ugly makeup.   So, I needed to replace ugly makeup which is allowed.  Now, the caveat is, I have a low pigmented Maybelline quad I could have used and a bunch of Clinique GWP duo's that were never my color that I could use.  This really is my one neglected area of makeup.  So, I decided not to suffer through wacky colors and get myself set up.

I am not sure I followed my rules or not.  :scared:   I did get free shipping with a few add ons, 30% and Ebates (I hope as it was a 4 hour online debate).


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 30, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> So, I purchased an eye shadow palette today.  :blush2:    This probably is a bad start.  It took me 4 hours to make the purchase.   I had ugly makeup day yesterday.  Today, I threw out ugly makeup.   So, I needed to replace ugly makeup which is allowed.  Now, the caveat is, I have a low pigmented Maybelline quad I could have used and a bunch of Clinique GWP duo's that were never my color that I could use.  This really is my one neglected area of makeup.  So, I decided not to suffer through wacky colors and get myself set up.
> 
> I am not sure I followed my rules or not.  :scared:   I did get free shipping with a few add ons, 30% and Ebates (I hope as it was a 4 hour online debate).


What did you buy and what did you toss? I am such a sucker for Clinique GWP eyeshadows (and Clinique GWPs in general), but they always leave me disappointed when it comes to texture and quality, unfortunately.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jul 30, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> So, I purchased an eye shadow palette today.  :blush2:    This probably is a bad start.  It took me 4 hours to make the purchase.   I had ugly makeup day yesterday.  Today, I threw out ugly makeup.   So, I needed to replace ugly makeup which is allowed.  Now, the caveat is, I have a low pigmented Maybelline quad I could have used and a bunch of Clinique GWP duo's that were never my color that I could use.  This really is my one neglected area of makeup.  So, I decided not to suffer through wacky colors and get myself set up.
> 
> I am not sure I followed my rules or not.  :scared:   I did get free shipping with a few add ons, 30% and Ebates (I hope as it was a 4 hour online debate).


I too purchased a lot of stuff in this unnamed sale. But hey, it's not August yet? Right?? :blush:


----------



## recklesslysober (Jul 30, 2014)

deenah said:


> Oh to Hell with this! After my little rant you girls will think I live in a third world country. Not really, I'm in Europe but shit happens. Sooo, they are pulling Revlon out of the market. Seems it didn't sell well here and everything is being sent buh-bye! Great, freakin great! Another nice brand I won't be able to get easily now! I am panicking like nobody's bussines beacuse I love the Colorstay foundation. I don't own it at the moment, but I do own 4 other foundations. The question is, do I run and buy some or just admitt that I also like other stuff?
> 
> Also, after years and years, Maybelline decided to bring Babylips in my country. Yeah, we are a couple years late to the party, but you know, better late than never! I am sooo tempted to just buy one and call it a day. You know that peep talk the cosmetic devil is giving me: just buy it, it's so cheap! Yes it is! But I don't need it! Or do I? It's not like I don't have 4 other lipbalms. Do you see a pattern here? Do you feel my pain?
> 
> I know it sound crazy but I feel better when I get on here and read about all the bumps in the road other ladies have.


I have to disagree and say pass on the foundation. If they're pulling the brand it'll get increasingly harder to get.. You don't want to fall in love with it and put yourself through searching for it - plus you were doing fine without it until you found out it was leaving! I say cut the cord now and focus on other things you like (those 4 foundations!) until you finish some up. By the time you're really ready for a new foundation there will be something even better out! Technology is always improving and when you do discover something new those backups will be sitting there expiring and you'll have wasted your money.

With the Babylips, could you try using up one or two of the ones you have and then purchasing one to try as a reward? We have them here but they're just lip balms really.. not magic like they claim to be. I bought a few when they first came out years ago but have since moved on!

Hope that helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 30, 2014)

@@BlackMagicRose ~ I agree with it not being August.  I was prepped and primed to be good though.  I had my makeup bag filled of stuff I would suffer through, I mean use for August.  I have been doing that successfully for weeks!  I have tossed stuff and used up stuff already and was feeling liberated.  I am going with at least I didn't buy more of something I have an abundance of.  I really have nothing. 

@ - I threw out an e.l.f. palette, a color tattoo and a primer.   The elf palette was a poor attempt at trying to give myself some colors that I would like.   I liked the colors but, not on me.  Holy glitter.   I used to buy a lot of Clinique and would time my needs around those GWP.  The eye shadows were always a disappointment in quality too.  I tossed two recently that were probably a 100 years old.  I think I have a few more hanging around with colors that are so out of fashion, they will never be in again.

I purchased a Tarte Limited Editiion Amazonian eye shadow palette with 16 colors.  If I can't find something that works in that, I am going to make my own shadow with mud.  I also got a smokey quartz eye liner and some eye makeup remover towelettes to help me get to $40 for free shipping.


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 30, 2014)

recklesslysober said:


> I have to disagree and say pass on the foundation. *If they're pulling the brand it'll get increasingly harder to get.. You don't want to fall in love with it and put yourself through searching for it - plus you were doing fine without it until you found out it was leaving! *I say cut the cord now and focus on other things you like (those 4 foundations!) until you finish some up. By the time you're really ready for a new foundation there will be something even better out! Technology is always improving and when you do discover something new those backups will be sitting there expiring and you'll have wasted your money.
> 
> With the Babylips, could you try using up one or two of the ones you have and then purchasing one to try as a reward? We have them here but they're just lip balms really.. not magic like they claim to be. I bought a few when they first came out years ago but have since moved on!
> 
> Hope that helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Now that I've read this, I have to say I also agree with this...so perhaps it's just a matter of priorities. I mean, foundation is foundation, a gazillion companies make them and you can find great ones across a lot of boards and prices. On the other hand, if it's your HG maybe just extend your searching period a bit longer by purchasing, but ONLY if it's your HG. If it's not.. and you just like it and are only falling into the panic of not having it available later (survival instinct, we do it with food, too), then it's not worth it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 30, 2014)

whoops. placed a $41 tarte order. its not august yet though, so...i'm ok right ?    i'll be better i promise!


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 30, 2014)

@ ~ That must be the magic number.  $41.30 for me at tarte.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 30, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @ ~ That must be the magic number.  $41.30 for me at tarte.


i'm trying to break the habit of *if* i'm going to make an online purchase, i shouldn't throw random stuff into my cart to hit the magic free shipping number. i'm trying to remind myself that the cost of me going into my car, driving to the mall, looking for that item, and then risking buying other stuff/food/coffee makes that cost more than the $5-8 shipping tag anyway!


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 30, 2014)

If I spend my gift card i will be getting 5 blushes for $2....i get 5 sleek blushes. but if i do, then i also spent $14 for the month, not 12....and would break my no-buy a second time. 

So I'm wondering if this is the "losing my mind from stress and just want shinies" moment I've been saving that card for, or if I can just wait longer. 

I went for it. ... the guilt will probably settle in later, but it's $2, and right now i'm dealing with so much stress i spoke with hubby about it. he said to deal with it however i could, and if spending $2 would bring in a moment of sunshine, it was ok.


----------



## miss lawson (Jul 30, 2014)

Oh gosh, I'm awful - I got some stuff from Sephora's clearance section. I didn't spend too much, but I still spent money on stuff I didn't need. Someone slap me on the wrist!

I'm happy I have no desire to go to that 4X points for VIB Rouge deal that's happening next week, mainly because I'm horribly ashamed of my Rouge status and I don't really want others to know that I've spent _that _much money on makeup and junk. :/


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jul 30, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> Hmm, I would probably think about when the next big Sephora sale/points event is and maybe buy enough to last me until then. If you already have enough to last until, for example, the sale around November each year, then I wouldn't buy it. If you will run out at a time when there aren't any major sales, it would be better for you to buy now (unless you are having serious storage issues, I guess).





panicked said:


> I'm totally guilty of buying backups, especially if stuff is being discontinued or 50% off on Hautelook. There have been a couple discontinued items that I have been very glad to have stocked up on over the years, but it seems like for every backup that gets used, two go unused. I think it's an anxiety thing, but something I need to stop, unless it's a super HG item.





curlytails said:


> Resist the urge to hoard!  There will be other sales in the future where you can buy replacement items as needed.


Okay, I decided that my game plan for "stocking up" for the VIB Rouge sale will be to get just enough of my going-to-run-out skincare items to last me until the November sale, as suggested by @BlackMagicRose. Conveniently, my HG skincare items come in a minis set that is actually cheaper than if I was to buy the things separately. Once I use up what I have, that should be enough to hold me until November. I'm hopeful that by not having skincare to replace during my no-buy that there will be less temptations to slip other things at the cart from Sephora.


----------



## Elena K (Jul 30, 2014)

looks like I'll be joining you ladies for August, since I was laid off last month, and until I find a new job, I really should stick to the budget. I'm still working out the rules of my no buy/low buy, as there is some stuff I actually need (replacements and manicure tools, since I decided to do my own manicures from now on), and I have some Birchbox points, Sephora gift card and generic gift card that I'm intending to spend on pretties...


----------



## deenah (Jul 30, 2014)

Ok ladies, thanks for the support! That Revlon Colorstay actually is my HG for fall-winter. However at the moment it's hot like Hell here so I wouldn't really use it. I just finished my last bottle a couple of weeks ago. I emailed two of the online stores that carry Revlon and their reply makes me happy. They said that while it is true Revlon won't be carried in stores any longer, their merchandise comes from outside the country and they will continue to sell the stuff online. Phewwww, glad I thought of that! So, if I'll still want thatcome winter, I'll just buy it. If it's not there anymore...I'll just deal with it!

And about the babylips, I know it's just lipbalm, but you know, all the cool kids have them and I don't :lol: . God, makeup and beauty makes me act so stupid sometimes! :blush: Here's the deal, I'll just use up one lipbalm and replace it with a Babylips. It will just be 11 lei (aroun2.5 euros) so it won't be that bad, right?

Oh, I forgot to tell you, I decided to toss some of the stuff I planned to use till December. Some of it I really hated, some of it I decided it's old enough not to insist. The really weird thing is, I took the plunge to trash those items after watching a vanity organization video. It made me sick to the stomach to see how much that lady had (much more than I do) and that she wasn't using most of it, just collecting the stuff. In past days, that video would put me in a mad mood for shopping! Maybe I am finally growing up? Better late than never, right? :lol:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 31, 2014)

I went through some of my "old" makeup, which is saying something considering the majority of my collection is from this year. But I had some stuff that I tried and didn't like, but kept around for no good reason, and I threw it away. It was only a few items, but it felt good. And I have decided that part of my no buy will be trying all the eyeshadow I have that I haven't used yet. And I used one today already! Soon I won't have anything that I haven't used at least once!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 31, 2014)

Gearing up for August...my plan.

BUY NOTHING! 

There...

I will be getting the subs I have already paid for (BB x 3, PopSugar, LMDB). I'm canceling From the Lab. I reserve the right to get a Julep box only if I don't have dupes of the colors they bring out and I have to absolutely love the box. 

Other than that, I am well stocked on hair and skin care and should not need a thing.

I really want to be strong and prove to myself that I can do it!

Plus, I'll be getting a swap present...that should hold me over for the month!


----------



## kawaiihoots (Jul 31, 2014)

Welp, I have been very very bad in July, between Sephora (new Fresh balm color! Tiny lipglosses!) and the Tarte sale. So no-buy until at least Sep....only thing I will allow is if Ulta does 10x points at the end of August again, and IF by that time I have decided Smashbox primer is worth the price for me, I can buy that then. I'll cancel ipsy as soon as this month's bag ships, let myself keep Birchbox for now, and that's it. No need to worry about running out of ANYTHING so I don't need to make allowances for that.

I need to learn to ignore GWPs and sales. Need to play with what I have. The only good thing this month was that I resisted the urge to buy eyeshadow. But I think that was the ONLY thing I resisted the urge to buy!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 31, 2014)

mrspookie said:


> Welp, I have been very very bad in July, between Sephora (new Fresh balm color! Tiny lipglosses!) and the Tarte sale. So no-buy until at least Sep....only thing I will allow is if Ulta does 10x points at the end of August again, and IF by that time I have decided Smashbox primer is worth the price for me, I can buy that then. I'll cancel ipsy as soon as this month's bag ships, let myself keep Birchbox for now, and that's it. No need to worry about running out of ANYTHING so I don't need to make allowances for that.
> 
> I need to learn to ignore GWPs and sales. Need to play with what I have. The only good thing this month was that I resisted the urge to buy eyeshadow. But I think that was the ONLY thing I resisted the urge to buy!


are you already a fan of the Smashbox primer or do you still need to try it out? if you put out an ISO on the swap thread, i'm sure you can find yourself with a ton of smashbox primers very easily (I offered people the cost of a stamp instead of actually trading). I used to be very devoted to the Smashbox primer too! but then i got lazy and dont really wear primer since i only wear tinted moisturizer.

Have you tried using Monistat Anti-Chaffing gel as a primer? its basically a dupe for Smashbox , pretty similar ingredients. When I DO need to use primer, I use that instead. Its like, $7-8 a tube and will last you forever. It also works really well for its intended purpose of not suffering from chaffing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## recklesslysober (Jul 31, 2014)

I just tossed 10 items (7 powder blushes and 3 eyeshadows) from my stash that were 3-8 years old. I have another 6 eyeshadows and 4 lipsticks in a "Goodbyes" bin that will expire in the next 6 months so I need to get started testing those out to see if I need to repurchase any of them or move on to something else.

Hopefully this makeup wakeup call will remind me to buy less this month and also reach for things more. I'm going to keep track of when everything was made and toss powder products after 3 years, lipsticks after 2, and lipglosses after 1. I know some people keep theirs longer and it's great if that works for them, but I'd really rather not wait for things to go bad before I toss them. It takes me forever to use makeup up so I'd never get through it all anyway. I really don't want a big "collection" - I want a small stash of products I use regularly and get close to finishing before they expire.. so I need to smarten up and start acting like it!

I'm going to try my best to stick to my 5 products or less goal this month! Today was such great motivation for that!


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 31, 2014)

After yesterday's whoops in the form of a Tarte order,  I was looking at my stuff this morning to decide if there is anything else I may need to replace.  I determined that I would probably need to add a serum before the end of August.  I have been using glossybox goodies since May.  If glossy doesn't help me out again, I may need to purchase something.  So, I am going to focus on buying an Estee lauder product (when the time comes) and not poke around where I may find other things I will want to get.

I tossed a Napoleon Primer yesterday that did zero for me.  It was nice to be able to reach for something I had in my spares.  Its a Rimmel product which appears to be so much better than the expensive primer.

I have been using up foils which I have decided I do not enjoy.  The one use, difficult to open packages with mystery contents send me over the edge.  It either squirts all over the place, globs over the sides, etc.   I think I will stop including these tormenters from future orders.


----------



## chibimorph (Jul 31, 2014)

I decided to order my replacements today (because I have drugstore.com dollars that expire today): I got the Olay Daily Regenerating Serum, mouthwash, Johnson &amp; Johnson baby shampoo (to wash my makeup brushes with... I've been washing them with handsoap), body wash, and conditioner. Total is $35 to get to free shipping; and none of these are things I hoard, so we're good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (I was tempted to get a gel or liquid eyeliner because I don't have any and want to try one, but decided to wait until it's cooler and less likely to smear anyways).

Currently struggling with nail polish, though :scared:   (there's a good deal and my nail polish rack isn't full yet &lt;-- enabler logic)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 31, 2014)

blaaaaah. i already packed up my bathroom/make up stuff and getting by "travel style" until we actually move. i kinda want to reassess my make up stash and unpack some things. I only have 1 milk crate worth of things but I feel like I should reduce even more. I have a basket of nail polish but I bought the Sephora Formula X 22 set last month. I feel like getting rid of my basket of polish (except for Looks Like Rain, Dear - my HG all glitter polish) and just keeping the 22. I also feel like getting rid of the random wet n wild lipsticks that are pretty but i never wear. I hope I'm making the right move. 

"Travel Style" so I've had enough clothes to fit into a carry on and just 1 make up bag. I guess this is what it feels like to be in the Monday Club, right? I've found products that make for an awesome daily look and the only major difference is my shade of lipstick!


----------



## kawaiihoots (Jul 31, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> are you already a fan of the Smashbox primer or do you still need to try it out? if you put out an ISO on the swap thread, i'm sure you can find yourself with a ton of smashbox primers very easily (I offered people the cost of a stamp instead of actually trading). I used to be very devoted to the Smashbox primer too! but then i got lazy and dont really wear primer since i only wear tinted moisturizer.
> 
> Have you tried using Monistat Anti-Chaffing gel as a primer? its basically a dupe for Smashbox , pretty similar ingredients. When I DO need to use primer, I use that instead. Its like, $7-8 a tube and will last you forever. It also works really well for its intended purpose of not suffering from chaffing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have a couple good size samples of the smashbox and some other primer samples, so this month I'm going to be testing them all out to see if it really is as awesome as some say. I had heard that about the anti-chafing gel, so I may try that if I really like the smashbox. I just know that if they do 10x points I'm going to really want to buy SOMETHING, so I'm trying to at least plan for something I don't already have too much of


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 31, 2014)

I resisted the Tarte sale! And my package of Summerswap goodies should keep me entertained well into next month!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jul 31, 2014)

My thoughts copy/pasted from the July thread:


Keeping track of my purchases over the last several months has shown that I spend over $400/month on beauty/clothes/etc fun stuff online. 
All of my purchases are REALLY good deals. This is good for obvious reasons, and bad because it reinforces the feeling of accomplishment that comes with spending.
It appears that I can find a too-good-to-pass-up deal every month (birchbox subscription, kate spade bag last month, etc). I need to assume that this will be true forever - if I'm looking for a deal, there will be one. I do not need to purchase anything now. I probably don't need to purchase anything for a few months.
I want to start paying down student loans. They hang over me like bricks. Really expensive useless bricks.
I haven't laid down specific rules very well (or at all?) this year, and it's time to start. I do not want to set myself up for failure. Considering I've been consistently spending over $400 a month, I think $300 is a reasonable, non-negotiable max for August. There is no reason I can't make that.

Especially considering the things I've prepaid for (Julep, Memebox, Birchbox, BeautyDNA)


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jul 31, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I resisted the Tarte sale! And my package of Summerswap goodies should keep me entertained well into next month!


Good job! I created a huge cart, looked up reviews/swatches, and ended up deleting everything but one product. Add shipping, and it's not really even a sale. PASS!


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 31, 2014)

Hola, ladies.

I'm feeling better today. Stress is still there but at least it's not like it's been...Not wanting to cry from stress like yesterday. I still don't regret my $2 spent on getting 5 blushes. Lord knows I need blush like a need a toothache, but I do love them and sleek has been on my wishlist for a while. Still continuing with my project pan (going strong!), and so that's encouragement. August is really meant to be a no-buy (does my $2 count since it was technically july 30th? xD), especially because CCO will be opening close to home and I am officially off the "no buy" come september 31st, so right now, this is starting to be close to my finish line and I honestly think I can make it through the next two months.

Which is insane when you think about it because I started becoming active in the no buy forum (and MUT in general) back in October...3 months and I'll have spent a year here! and by here I mean specifically in this forum. I have made like 3 posts outside of the no buy forum, I think, and I've made over 700 posts. Can I just say I love you guys? &lt;3

So anyways, a friend told me to do something smart for keeping me interested and motivated on a no-buy and a project pan...to start putting stickers on my makeup telling me the day I acquired the item. That way I'll remember what needs to be used up ASAP.


----------



## recklesslysober (Jul 31, 2014)

@@jaylilee I just started doing that today! It's already helped so much because I know exactly when something is leaving my stash and when I see a favorite product that only has a few months left it really lights a fire under me to use it!

I'm planning on a Sephora trip tomorrow.. first day off my No Buy.. hopefully I can be reasonable.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kyxli (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm planning on doing a low buy again in August. I have a Sephora gift card that I'll allow myself to use next week to take advantage of the 3x points for VIB, and I have some money sitting in Paypal that I can use if I really want to buy something, but otherwise, I'm going to try not to make any purchases.


----------



## emilymeyersxo (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm going on a low-buy for August, well I've been restraining myself this summer, but I will buckle down this month!!

I've _really _been trying to finish off a lot of my foundations, concealers, powders, bronzers (face products basically), and eye products (mainly mascaras and liners.. shadows take so long to finish off!) this summer.

I'm very proud of myself for doing a Project Pan type activity.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been making good progress and have been saving all of my empties (for a blog post and pride lol   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). 

However, note how I said i'm doing a _low buy_, not a *no buy*. Simply because I would like to purchase Estee Lauder Double Wear for school (I am sick of touching up in the bathroom at school because of my oil!!) and a Smashbox primer kit I found on Nordstrom's website because I seriously fell in love with their foundation primer and I only have a teeeeeny tiny sample from their Try It Kit. 

The hardest thing for me will be not buying lip products. Lip products are my _weakness_. I am a sucker for a pretty lipstick and especially those Sephora Give Me Some Lip Sets.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I heard that Sephora is doing 3x points for VIBs Maybe it was for VIB Rouge members)? Can anyone confirm that? But I am a VIB so I would probably purchase the Double Wear during that time for points.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 1, 2014)

emilymeyersxo said:


> I'm going on a low-buy for August, well I've been restraining myself this summer, but I will buckle down this month!!
> 
> I've _really _been trying to finish off a lot of my foundations, concealers, powders, bronzers (face products basically), and eye products (mainly mascaras and liners.. shadows take so long to finish off!) this summer.
> 
> ...


It's 2x for regular BI, 3x for VIB and 4x for Rouge. The details are in the Sephora thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/120473-sephora-codes-deals-sales-and-discussion/page-578?do=findComment&amp;comment=2253783


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 1, 2014)

panicked said:


> I have lived both directly next to and on top of a Whole Foods at various points. While I will probably shop there forever, I've started calling it Whole Paycheck.


We just got a Whole Foods in my town and I made the mistake of shopping there. I now cannot get bread, almond butter, lemons, and milk anywhere else. Thanks, Whole Foods! And darn you for being so delicious!



usofjessamerica said:


> Ok ok ok. I'm giving myself a $50 out of pocket budget for the month of August. I'm going to be FINALLY moving to Nashville at the end of next week (summer classes officially over! Grad school officially done! Thesis officially accepted!). SO even though I'm going to be paid my sign on bonus and will be paid even before my first day of being in the office, I have to be good. I think I will be buying a car, i doubt the boyfriend and I can share one car for too long. I will also have some furniture and other "starting out" costs to keep in mind. Yanno, toilet paper, new spices, etc all add up when you're basically only moving your clothes and starting fresh!!! I also didn't realize how expensive mattresses are... Oopsies.
> 
> SO I think $50 is good and will probably go to picking up the pulp fiction palette from sephora when point bonus time starts.


Wow, major congratulations on finishing your masters and moving! $50 is an awesome amount to allow yourself.



hsalt said:


> Okay, I'll be joining this thread for a 3 month replacement-only no-buy on August 4th. July was my b-day month so I treated myself a bit...which will be spilling over into August for the VIB Rouge event. I'm allowing myself to go, but I have a set list/budget that I need to stick to. And after that, the no-buy starts and lasts until holiday deals start!
> 
> I'm torn between stocking up on stuff at the VIB sale and not. I know there will be skincare-type things that I'll run out of over the next couple of months in my "stash" (really whittled down for several categories, go me!)--like my AM serum, my HG moisturizer, etc. On one hand, i want to buy it now just so I'm not buying stuff during my no-buy and to take advantage of the 4x points. On the other hand, I need to STOP HOARDING back ups, and this would go against that. What to do!


Good idea- I think I need to be on a replacment-only no-buy too!



Kookymama said:


> I am obsessed with finding "THE" products for me.  I must stick to the makeup I have whether its crappy or good for the month of August.  :rotfl:


That's my worst problem- finding all the perfect products for me. It's my enemy because I'll have a perfectly decent mascara, for instance, but I keep wanting to find a better one, and it's just... nuts!



sefkhet said:


> Trying to find the perfect products is what gets me in trouble too. What if there's something better out there??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Eugh, I wish I didn't think this way, but I can't help it! Heheh!



usofjessamerica said:


> i'm trying to break the habit of *if* i'm going to make an online purchase, i shouldn't throw random stuff into my cart to hit the magic free shipping number. i'm trying to remind myself that the cost of me going into my car, driving to the mall, looking for that item, and then risking buying other stuff/food/coffee makes that cost more than the $5-8 shipping tag anyway!


Very good point about the shipping! So so good, in fact, that it might just change the way I shop online ...thanks!



Elena K said:


> looks like I'll be joining you ladies for August, since I was laid off last month, and until I find a new job, I really should stick to the budget. I'm still working out the rules of my no buy/low buy, as there is some stuff I actually need (replacements and manicure tools, since I decided to do my own manicures from now on), and I have some Birchbox points, Sephora gift card and generic gift card that I'm intending to spend on pretties...


I'm really sorry to hear that you were laid off. I hope you can find a good job soon.



jesemiaud said:


> Gearing up for August...my plan.
> 
> BUY NOTHING!
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to follow you on this one- buy nothing, with only a few exceptions, which I'll list below, and replacements.



chibimorph said:


> Currently struggling with nail polish, though :scared:   (there's a good deal and my nail polish rack isn't full yet &lt;-- enabler logic)


Oh isn't that just the way? I just bought 3 nail polishes that I'll probably never use, but they were pretty and they were on clearance and... I don't have very many nail polishes anyway. That's my logic. Eugh!


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 1, 2014)

Continued.... ( I couldn't quote that many people in one post, apparently!!!)



jaylilee said:


> this is starting to be close to my finish line and I honestly think I can make it through the next two months.
> Which is insane when you think about it because I started becoming active in the no buy forum (and MUT in general) back in October...3 months and I'll have spent a year here! and by here I mean specifically in this forum. I have made like 3 posts outside of the no buy forum, I think, and I've made over 700 posts. Can I just say I love you guys? &lt;3
> 
> So anyways, a friend told me to do something smart for keeping me interested and motivated on a no-buy and a project pan...to start putting stickers on my makeup telling me the day I acquired the item. That way I'll remember what needs to be used up ASAP.


Good for you, I think you're strong enough and smart enough to get through these two months too!

I think I joined here around the same time as you. Hehee. I love you ladies too! We help each other out! And although I haven't been around in a little while, I love this place and it is really inspiring and fun! You all rock!

Also great idea about the date of purchase sticker. I did something like that with my sunscreens, but I dated it when I opened and started using, rather than purchased. I wrote on the bottom of the bottle with a magic marker, and I did that with mascara too, so I knew when to get rid of it after 3 months from that date.

I need to up my organization game, and this might just be the way to do it!



kyxli said:


> I'm planning on doing a low buy again in August. I have a Sephora gift card that I'll allow myself to use next week to take advantage of the 3x points for VIB, and I have some money sitting in Paypal that I can use if I really want to buy something, but otherwise, I'm going to try not to make any purchases.


Oh snap, I forgot I have a $10 Sephora gift card that I purchased to get the mirror that comes with it because I'm insane. YAY!!! I will save it, though, for this fall.


----------



## recklesslysober (Aug 1, 2014)

Today was my first shopping day after No Buy July and I kind of went on a little spree..

3 makeup items (1 was an exchange)

4 general beauty items (1 makeup brush, 1 nail polish base coat, 1 purple conditioner, 1 dry shampoo)

3 clothing items

1 pair of boots

Only 4 were things I specifically planned to get today.. the other 7 were either things I had on my wishlist or Fall items that were low in stock in my size. Overall I love everything I got but my biggest problem is continuing to buy once I start. I can do well on a No Buy but then as soon as I start shopping again it's like everything snowballs..

My plan for the rest of the month is to allow myself the rest of the 3 makeup items of my 5 item limit for August, and any other purchases have to wait until September! I should be stocked up enough on things to last me until then, and if not I'll try to improvise with what I do have!


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 1, 2014)

oops i forget where i was posting @[email protected] too many forums and I'm too excited.

@@eastofthesun HUGS! Welcome back &lt;3 

I got my permit! one step closer to unlimited car rides to barnes and noble  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Auburn (Aug 1, 2014)

Now I'm done buying makeup for August. I spent $5 on a maybelline color tattoo on clearance, and a replacement eyebrow mascara. July was my birthday month, so I spoiled myself, so now it's time to buckle down and enjoy my new pretties.


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 2, 2014)

I just found my 6 mac eyeshadow pots that I've been waiting to back to mac. lol. It sucks that one can't exchange them for more eyesahdow unless it's  a pro store &gt;_&gt; as I love lipstick but rarely wear it...


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 2, 2014)

I have decided not to go to the Sephora VIB event. 4x points is great, but I would just go to get things I want to try, not need. 4x points just leads to more purchases later on really, and I might just build a wishlist and pick up some stuff later in the year when they have the $25 off coupons and such. If I still really want something, I can buy it later. Blush charged me before I could cancel, so I am still getting that. I am not thrilled by the spoilers, but whatever.


----------



## mellee (Aug 2, 2014)

I joined this thread a week ago today, and then found there were a couple of small things I needed to re place before I stopped buying: 2 cans hairspray ($5 Aussie Freeze.  Guess my age!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ), a pack of razors, a book (next in the series I'm reading.  It was $3.96 on Amazon), and a bottle of aloe juice (I put it in mist bottles and use it for my skin and to set my makeup).  That is all I've purchased in the last week - and it sets me up for an August no-buy.  =) 

I have a small bank account, and every Friday morning I move a bit from our weekly pays into it to be my personal spending money.  (Even with that, I still tend to spend out of our joint account when we're in stores - this account keeps my online spending limited.)  Usually that account is back down to $20 by Friday evening.  I kept about half of my money last week, and the only thing paid for out of it so far this week is my Sample Society box.  (Birchbox was prepaid this month.)  I'm really not feeling tempted by anything, either!

BRING IT, AUGUST!


----------



## Margiee (Aug 2, 2014)

My plan for August is to not buy anything beauty-related period. Exceptions include: birchbox, I think I will cancel one of my two subs and clear out the points left on it. If I have to spend 20 dollars or less to get another 10 dollars in points (basically round my total up to an even hundred) that is an allowed purchase. But I have to try to spend points on something practical. If I get the urge to shop I can try playing cart tetris and figure out how to get the most bang for my buck.

I am moving in a week so for now I will be focused on using up as much as possible so I don't have to find space for my hoard in a new apartment. I will also keep making little gift piles to give to excited friends. I also notice posts on here talking about donating make up to women's shelters. If I am feeling particularly strong one of the days this month I will go through my nail polish and try to part with some of the pretty colors that don't get enough love.


----------



## slinka (Aug 2, 2014)

Oh fml I knew I should've stopped emails from memebox. I checked my email earlier and decided I'd open a memebox one for once, just out of curiosity. And of course, I see a featured box, ready to ship, collab box w/a YouTube I like a lot...and the box looks so good....and I'm so stressed because of a certification test thing I have on Monday....

And I caved. I f'ing caved.

-_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll just give up food for a few days or something to even out the cost, lol (i kid, i kid- but i will even it out somehow) Ended up only being $23 or so...but DAMNIT I DID NOT NEED THAT BOX OF ADORABLE KOREAN GOODNESS.

So uh...no-buy re-starts now! =p


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 2, 2014)

slinka said:


> Oh fml I knew I should've stopped emails from memebox. I checked my email earlier and decided I'd open a memebox one for once, just out of curiosity. And of course, I see a featured box, ready to ship, collab box w/a YouTube I like a lot...and the box looks so good....and I'm so stressed because of a certification test thing I have on Monday....
> 
> And I caved. I f'ing caved.
> 
> ...


I feel like being on a no/low-buy is similar to being on a diet. You are successful according to how you handle slip ups. If you are staying away from cake, and you have a piece of cake, you can either move on and get back on your diet right away...or you can call the whole diet off and eat more cake! That's the way I see it anyway.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Aug 2, 2014)

Haha @@BlackMagicRose that's a pretty good way to look at it! I never thought of that before. I think that's why I make sure I'm gonna sacrifice something else (and since I'm not buying anything but necessities- I'll take a hit on something food-wise I can live without but enjoy) that way I'm technically not overspending and also I have the sadness of not having whatever it is I sacrificed. Much like how if I decide to eat 500 Cals of candy, well, that means I lose an equal amount of real food for the day. Hopefully that'll teach me a lesson lol


----------



## Shalott (Aug 2, 2014)

I am really struggling and it's only the second day of the month! I have some extra money sitting in my bank account, and there is a sale on Chikuhodo brushes and I want.... I want so bad. I have opened and closed the shopping cart several times now.

Despite how beautiful and wonderful they are, I don't need more brushes... I don't.... and tomorrow is an allowed shopping trip.... argh!

Be strong, self. :bringiton:


----------



## slinka (Aug 2, 2014)

You can do it @@Shalott ! Don't give in to sweet temptation =p


----------



## Shalott (Aug 2, 2014)

slinka said:


> You can do it @@Shalott ! Don't give in to sweet temptation =p


Thank you! I am going to go try and marathon something on TV as a distraction. :lol:   The computer is too near to temptation!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 2, 2014)

slinka said:


> Oh fml I knew I should've stopped emails from memebox. I checked my email earlier and decided I'd open a memebox one for once, just out of curiosity. And of course, I see a featured box, ready to ship, collab box w/a YouTube I like a lot...and the box looks so good....and I'm so stressed because of a certification test thing I have on Monday....
> 
> And I caved. I f'ing caved.
> 
> ...


I did the same thing, but I bought a t-shirt.  It's a wonderful, glorious, nerdy shirt, and I'll wear it often, and no one but me will get the reference, but I bought it in a moment of weakness.  But THANK YOU for giving me a way to make up for that!  Usually, by the time I'm done grocery shopping with 2 little boys who devolve into whacking each other incessantly by the time we get to checkout, I've thrown several "treats" in the basket.  If I can resist $17 worth of treats/junk food tomorrow, then I will stop beating myself up about this.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 2, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I did the same thing, but I bought a t-shirt.  It's a wonderful, glorious, nerdy shirt, and I'll wear it often, and no one but me will get the reference, but I bought it in a moment of weakness.  But THANK YOU for giving me a way to make up for that!  Usually, by the time I'm done grocery shopping with 2 little boys who devolve into whacking each other incessantly by the time we get to checkout, I've thrown several "treats" in the basket.  If I can resist $17 worth of treats/junk food tomorrow, then I will stop beating myself up about this.


... as the t-shirt enabler, I'm sorry and you can do it! If it makes you feel any better the shirts are super comfy (I wear mine as lounge shirts, too). And there are lots of Dr. Who fans so someone out there will get it!

@@Shalott You can resist! Those brushes are super expensive so a single order can be pretty damaging - and if you're happy with the brushes you have, then you haven't missed out on anything.

Personally struggling with a super limited-edition Shiro shade. I'm currently organizing all of my indies by color to distract myself.


----------



## slinka (Aug 2, 2014)

@ Yes! Especially treats for the kiddos- hell, resisting the temptation in the moment to grab pre-made things so you can make something at home for much cheaper would still be saving a considerable amount of money, I think! For example, I make a vegan rice-crispies-treat that is super easy, cheap, and takes next to no time- and everyone goes nuts for them. I'm also guilty of bribing them to behave with promises of those cuties/halos (little oranges) that they love so much lol.

Lol...I know what you mean though. I don't have boys, but my 2 girls might as well be considered as destructive/ridiculous as little boys are at times. :lol:  I've definitely been guilty of grabbing treats for them too...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 3, 2014)

Awww darnit! I bought some unnecessary makeup yesterday. It was a $23 order with free shipping, but still, just not necessary.

By the way, can anyone here slap me if I buy any more nail polish? I don't know what my deal is- I NEVER even use it. I'm terrible at painting my nails, and I always feel like it looks really out of place on me. So, why am I itching to buy 4 more shades? EUGH- it's the damn skillful people on the internet with their nail art that I've never really been interested until now.

I swear- if I never heard the rave reviews of products online, I'd never have started buying tons of crap that I don't even use. EUGH!!!! Maybe my no buy should coincide with a "Stay off the internet" month. Hey, that's not a bad idea.......


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 3, 2014)

slinka said:


> Oh fml I knew I should've stopped emails from memebox. I checked my email earlier and decided I'd open a memebox one for once, just out of curiosity. And of course, I see a featured box, ready to ship, collab box w/a YouTube I like a lot...and the box looks so good....and I'm so stressed because of a certification test thing I have on Monday....
> 
> And I caved. I f'ing caved.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad it sold out today. That box has been tempting me bad.


----------



## mellee (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm planning a $13 no-buy cheat for around the 10th, and I'm secure.  =)  There's a makeup item I really want.  I got it in a kit purchase for my birthday in June, but the color in the kit was too dark for me, and I _really _wanted to buy the lighter shade - but not many places carry it.  Birchbox does.  And there's free shipping on it as of the 10th.  AND it's $33, but I just realized I have $20 in points.  So I'm gettin' it.  And I'm not even going to feel guilty.

Part of me wants to say I'm changing from a no-buy to a low-buy because of this, but I know if I did that, I'd use it as an excuse to buy a $5 and another $10 - oh!  And several of these $1 - item(s) because truly, it's _still_ low in comparison to what I usually spend, right?

So I'll just say I cheated a little.


----------



## mellee (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh - and by the way - notice how I'm acting all sure I hold out my no-buy until the 10th, like it's a foregone conclusion?  HA!  I'm so delusional...


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 3, 2014)

@@mellee I know you will! you're not delusional, you're determined.

Good morning, lovelies. I should be writing instead of lurking the forums, (does this count as writing?), and am going bare faced today. I feel like as the months get hotter and hotter, my desire to wear makeup is goneeee! Also because I rarely wear makeup when I'm at home, and that has been the case for the last few days since I took Thursday and Friday off of work. 

But I am coming in to say hello anyways. I feel like I haven't been as active as I'd like, and my drop ins have been sporadic at best. :C I miss you, people! but the weather is nice and there are bike rides to be had. How is everyone doing?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 3, 2014)

@@slinka I did it!  Instead of being quite so harsh on myself at the grocery store, I fed the kids lunch at home before going to the store instead of going out to lunch, which is our normal Sunday routine.  I feel much better about the budget, although I did miss the sweet, delicious taste of Chipotle! (And no promises about next Sunday!  My guacamole craving may be out of control at that point!)  I did also make an effort to buy more healthy foods, although there were a few bumps, we definitely avoided the usual amount of chips/sweet stuff.

I feel like I can wear my shirt guilt-free now, lol!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 3, 2014)

I just have to say that bill me later is kind of evil. Since you can spread out the payments, it makes you feel like you aren't spending as much as you actually are. I just bought some of my HG items in a sale they were having on Memebox. I stayed away from Sephora today, though, so I do feel good about that. I just kept telling myself that waking up early to go wasn't worth a bag of samples.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 3, 2014)

Urgh, I went over my Sephora spending limit by $40. I guess it's a good thing I resisted those brushes! I do, however, have two items I need to return to Sephora, so that will cover my oopsie. Thank goodness, still on track. 28 days left to go! :wacko:


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 3, 2014)

I got my tarte order which I love - but, it has me now thinking - What's next?!   And I love the Tarte eye makeup remover wipes which cost freakin $12 dollars.

I am throwing things out and using things up but,  it just feels like I am making room.  Its only August 3rd.  Not sure I will make it.

Did I mention we bought a TV yesterday?  These are all planned things but, I really shouldn't be treating myself to anything.


----------



## slinka (Aug 3, 2014)

@ yay! Hey- so long as you've evened out the cost for the shirt, I'd say the normal grocery/chipotle routine can reappear without much guilt =p


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 3, 2014)

I was watching a ted talk that really hit home for me, and I think perhaps @@Kookymama you will benefit from as well. It's centered around the concept of "stuff." It's very short.

http://www.upworthy.com/a-murphy-bed-is-a-thing-you-dont-know-you-need-heres-an-apartment-with-3-of-them?c=ufb1

But it's got me thinking not just about my makeup collection but also about everything else I own. I have books I haven't cracked open in years. Art supplies I have ever used for anything. Clothes that haven't been worn since college. What for? I don't use them, so obviously don't need them. I am more willing to forgive myself the books (I do go through often and find something to read) but the clothes? the supplies? So I'm going to start selling or donating a ton of stuff, and using up my art supplies. Clutter brings me stress, so I don't know why I keep holding onto stuff.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 3, 2014)

@@jaylilee ~  I am a less is more kinda girl.  So the video makes a lot of sense to me.    We just cleaned out a room and it feels so good to get rid of junk we saved just in case.  For example, boxes to wrap Christmas presents that have long since crushed.

My problem is I don't have a collection of makeup/skincare.   I am older but, new to looking for the best products for me.   Now that the eye shadow and eye liner situation is in good shape, I am desperate to move on to blush.  I hate, hate the NARS orgasm blush I have and want to replace it with one of the Hourglass Ambient Blushes.  There is no way I will get through that blush in August.  But, I may have it accidently fall on the floor for September.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 4, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> I was watching a ted talk that really hit home for me, and I think perhaps @@Kookymama you will benefit from as well. It's centered around the concept of "stuff." It's very short.
> 
> http://www.upworthy.com/a-murphy-bed-is-a-thing-you-dont-know-you-need-heres-an-apartment-with-3-of-them?c=ufb1
> 
> But it's got me thinking not just about my makeup collection but also about everything else I own. I have books I haven't cracked open in years. Art supplies I have ever used for anything. Clothes that haven't been worn since college. What for? I don't use them, so obviously don't need them. I am more willing to forgive myself the books (I do go through often and find something to read) but the clothes? the supplies? So I'm going to start selling or donating a ton of stuff, and using up my art supplies. Clutter brings me stress, so I don't know why I keep holding onto stuff.


I've been editing my stuff for the last few months. I've sold/traded/donated a lot of clothing, handbags, books, and other things. The problem is that I can't stop buying stuff for my makeup collection. It's my one weakness. I've pretty much stopped buying purses, jewelry and sunglasses, but not makeup. Since I got the Alex drawer dupes, my stash is pretty well organized now, but my collection will keep growing since I am apparently powerless to stop buying makeup. I used the diet analogy earlier partly because I just recently got my eating habits under control. My mother passed away unexpectedly a few years ago, and I used food as a drug and ended up gaining about 30 pounds. It was terrible! I've regained control on that front, but now I kind of feel like I've just transferred that to shopping. When I feel stressed out, upset, or bored, I have to shop!  I like living without clutter, and I guess since I have my makeup collection properly stored, and it's so small compared to other things, it's something I feel safe buying. I also feel like it's an extension of me taking better care of myself too. For a long time, I hardly wore makeup or even washed my face at night. I also wore frumpy clothes and no accessories. I just wish I was capable of slowing down the flow of makeup buying. One good thing is that people love getting gifts from me now since I always buy really nice makeup for female friends and family. I've gotten a lot of people into makeup and seen their confidence increase as a result.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 4, 2014)

OK so all my beauty stuff fits into one milk crate (awesome right?? i dont really have that much stuff). BUT, i feel like I should par down my nail polishes. my boyfriend and i were talking about it and he noticed that i really only paint my nails using one or two colors yet, i do have a mini "collection". Im thinking of getting rid of most of my nailpolishes except for the Sephora Formula X 22 and maybe those few colors that I wear constantly. I went nuts during the Sephora by OPI sales but I've probably just swatched them, if that. 

I feel like i'm irrationally holding onto a basket of nail polish I haven't/probably wont use. What would you do?

I also have a feeling I might par down my collection as a whole. Since we packed up the bathroom stuff I've been living off of one palette and its been *fantastic*. Its really putting into perspective how I already know what I like and already have what I will absolutely use so I think that my shopping will be brought back significantly! woohoo.

I'm also trying to be in super saver mode and remind myself that just because i'm now a big girl with a big girl job and a real person paycheck that this doesn't mean i can eat out/shop/fill my home with random stuff! I'm surprised at the crazy debt my peers find themselves in on top of their college debt! Yeeesh.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 4, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> OK so all my beauty stuff fits into one milk crate (awesome right?? i dont really have that much stuff). BUT, i feel like I should par down my nail polishes. my boyfriend and i were talking about it and he noticed that i really only paint my nails using one or two colors yet, i do have a mini "collection". Im thinking of getting rid of most of my nailpolishes except for the Sephora Formula X 22 and maybe those few colors that I wear constantly. I went nuts during the Sephora by OPI sales but I've probably just swatched them, if that.
> 
> I feel like i'm irrationally holding onto a basket of nail polish I haven't/probably wont use. What would you do?
> 
> ...


For me, weeding out nail polishes is one of the easier beauty stash purges, because I receive so many polishes that are close in color or don't quite work for me because of the color or formula. I try to narrow it down to one or two reds that are flattering to my skintone, one silver that has a good formula and isn't streaky, one nude that's flattering, etc. Open them up and toss the ones that are goopy and separated, or promise yourself that you'll get some thinner and fix any HG polishes so they're in usable condition. You might also try tossing anything that hasn't been used more than once or at least once in the last year, etc. 

If you're having trouble letting go (I do), try moving stuff you're undecided about getting rid of into "cold storage" (for me, a Glossybox under the bed). If you go another few months without going to cold storage looking for a certain product, I think it's safe to get rid of it without feeling guilty.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 4, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I feel like i'm irrationally holding onto a basket of nail polish I haven't/probably wont use. What would you do?


What I did after realizing I had accumulated too much nail polish, and I still have too much, was go through my swatch sticks and sold all the dupes I had. I had a few colors that were the exact same as another, and picked the one I liked least for whatever reason (formula, brand, etc.) and sold them on Storenvy. Then I went through them again, and really considered whether I was going to wear a certain color. I tried to take the thought process of "oh well I need that shade for nail art" off the table, and really considered whether I would wear it alone. If not, get rid of it.


----------



## tulosai (Aug 4, 2014)

Hopping on board.  No more non-food purchases until September! I just spent waaaay too much money on vacation (worth it though) and desperately need to reign it in.


----------



## recklesslysober (Aug 4, 2014)

I went back through my spreadsheet and tallied up the number of makeup puchases I've made each month. From January-June I made 55 purchases (0 13 4 10 15 13) and so far my July-December total is 3 (0 3). I'm aiming to keep it at 25 or less for the last 6 months of the year. Having an item limit has been so helpful.. I really have to be selective.

I've also purged about 15 makeup items this month and have been working on using things more.


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 4, 2014)

I totally fell off the no buy wagon already.  But today is a new day and I am starting from now.  No more buying anything I am not totally and completely out of.  Period.  I will have some boxes coming in this month and I will have an order that I placed coming in next week, so that will have to keep me happy for the rest of the month. 

I actually spent some time this weekend doing up the spare room that will be "my" room until we have kids, so that was fun.  It was full of boxes that we didn't have anything else to do with, so I got those in a pile to go to the basement.  I unpacked all my books and I hung up some pictures.  I still have a ways to go on it, but I can see progress.  So I will continue with that this week, which should keep me occupied and away from unnecessary purchases.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 4, 2014)

I may have to break my no-buy for a Memebox that is hopefully going back up today, Moisture Surge. I was the one who actually suggested this box, because they had never had a box for dry skinned people like me. I have a hard time finding products that can take care of my really dry skin, that will only get worse in the winter. So I may get it only because they are products I do actually need, and not just "oh shiny, want!"


----------



## recklesslysober (Aug 4, 2014)

Spoke too soon.. just saw that the 2x-3x-4x points is now on at Sephora. Placed an order for Tarte Exposed blush, the Give Me Some Lip set, and that lipgloss pickup artist tool. I also got a free mini Buxom gloss and a mini Marc Jacobs eyeliner for 100 points. And I just broke VIB Rouge! Only 1 more purchase allowed for this month! 1) NARS Himalia 2) MAC Sable 3) Tarte Exposed 4) Give Me Some Lip set 5) ??


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm not doing so well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Sephora and Memebox. I was fine with Sephora until I saw that you could get a rouge sample bag online. I'm not sure what my excuse is with Memebox. I guess I just suck. I have no room for so many more Memeboxes and I just bought 8 more. It's only day 4. Maybe I need counseling.


----------



## cumber1137 (Aug 4, 2014)

Got the email from Sephora letting me know they're giving out lots of extra points but I deleted it. No makeup this month.


----------



## recklesslysober (Aug 4, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I'm not doing so well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Sephora and Memebox. I was fine with Sephora until I saw that you could get a rouge sample bag online. I'm not sure what my excuse is with Memebox. I guess I just suck. I have no room for so many more Memeboxes and I just bought 8 more. It's only day 4. Maybe I need counseling.


Is the online Rouge bag only in the US? Wish I saw that as an option before I ordered!



cumber1137 said:


> Got the email from Sephora letting me know they're giving out lots of extra points but I deleted it. No makeup this month.


Good job! That's awesome!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm not sure if it's US only, spoiler so I don't enable anyone



Spoiler



The code is VIBPARTY if you want to try. It looks similar to the samples you
would have gotten at the event.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 4, 2014)

Must fight the urge to go over to the Sephora website.....I have a shopping basket with over $300 worth of products that I am contemplating.  Not to buy all at once of course, but to hold my thoughts.

Today, I went to Rite Aid as I am making some gift baskets.  I did OK.  I got my daughter some facial wipes.  But, I did get a cheap collection of brushes from Eco Tools.  I think  they were a $7.99 for eyes.  Nothing fancy.  I only have 3 eye shadow brushes with 2 being similar.  So, I needed to get something to get me through.  I had another ugly day and this time with my Tarte Palette.  I figured if I had the right size brushes, I wouldn't look like a crazy person and call myself names in the mirror.  So, a small sanity purchase.


----------



## Margiee (Aug 4, 2014)

Ugh I am all sickly which makes me want pretty things but not to wear make up. Thank goodness for moving and not knowing what address to send a pick me up order to. I think I am going to avoid updating my new address on all sites so that I have an extra (albeit very small) hoop to jump through before I hit any buy buttons.


----------



## BSquared (Aug 4, 2014)

Doing well!! It's only been 4 days but still....that sephora sale is hard to resist.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Aug 4, 2014)

I am avoiding buying stuff at Sephora by getting my loves list in order for a ginormous haul during the Nov VIB sale, and dreaming about holiday sets coming up this fall. As long as it keeps me from actually buying anything, right? I often think that I enjoy researching and "shopping" for new products as much or more as I like actually buying and having them. (For non-makeup items as well.) So I will try this and see if I can be good. In the past when I have tried "banning" myself from even looking it has not worked out so well, hehe. Of course it probably helps that I still have the last three orders of July on their way


----------



## mellee (Aug 4, 2014)

I decided to take a Birchbox box and put it in my lipstuff drawer.  Every day, when I use the lipstuff of the day (usually around three products.  I always end up with one I don't like the color of, another to mix it with to fix the color, and a gloss.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ), I drop them in the box.  I'm going to use each one (it will probably take about a year and a quite a few boxes) and then go back and use them all again, over and over, so that I'm at least using all the several hundred or so lip products I have.  (I REALLY don't need a new Give Me Some Lip set - that's for dingdong sure!)

Staying strong.  My last purchase was the oily skin cleanser on 7/29!  =)


----------



## mellee (Aug 4, 2014)

By the way - I'm probably greatly exaggerating about it taking a year.  But it could seriously be three months or so.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm still waffling over Shiro's Lavender Town blend (they took the discontinued shades from a collection and mixed it in a blender) - it was released 3 days ago and there are 49 left in stock. When/if it drops to 15 left in stock this month, then I'll let myself buy one - this way I have more time to think about it. Some of the Detrivore shades are also tempting me (I also want Plasma, which is limited edition, because I think of blood plasma when I see the name... and I feel a compulsion to own all of the medicine/biochem-themed makeup).


----------



## mellee (Aug 4, 2014)

What is "Shiro's Lavender Town blend"?  Lipstick?  Eyeshadow?  Potpourri?


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 4, 2014)

mellee said:


> What is "Shiro's Lavender Town blend"?  Lipstick?  Eyeshadow?  Potpourri?


It's an eyeshadow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Link behind spoiler (not sure why I feel like this would help... because, yeah, I don't know how to talk about this without enabling)



Spoiler



http://shirocosmetics.com/product/the-lavender-town-blend/


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 5, 2014)

Sephora never tempts me that badly because their rewards system is so sub par. Like, sure, I'll spend $350 a year in order to get 1000 points (if I buy exclusively during the very very few points events during the year) in order to receive about 10 deluxe samples? Uh, screw that. I'll shop somewhere I can use a % off code, or get a whole haul of GWPs, or cashback credits. Probably all at the same time!

I will say that my in-store experiences have all been stellar. There's just so many better offers elsewhere online.

As for Memebox... There are so many I want so badly! I'm resisting so far. Not sure I'll be able to resist a sale/code/free points though :/


----------



## kawaiihoots (Aug 5, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Sephora never tempts me that badly because their rewards system is so sub par. Like, sure, I'll spend $350 a year in order to get 1000 points (if I buy exclusively during the very very few points events during the year) in order to receive about 10 deluxe samples? Uh, screw that. I'll shop somewhere I can use a % off code, or get a whole haul of GWPs, or cashback credits. Probably all at the same time! :/


Yeah extra points at Sephora are easy for me to resist, luckily--so few things are


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 5, 2014)

I DONT WANNA BE LONELY NO MORE! (have that song stuck in my head)

So today something happened -- I left my doffel bag with my makeup bag in my friend's car... and was freaking out because I had no makeup. then I went to my makeup collection and i had plenty of makeup, of course lol but the panic I went through for a nanosecond was hilarious.

Ugh.

On the other hand, I REALLY enjoyed the forced "use other stuff" due to not having my usual project pan items/makeup bag with me. lol.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 5, 2014)

I am really tempted by the Shiro Earth's Mightiest Heroes collection.  I want to buy all of it.  But, since I've never really used loose pigments or anything by Shiro I think I am just going to start with some of the little sample baggies. 

Other than this though, not buying makeup has been pretty easy for me lately.  I am packing to go back to college and sorting through all the makeup, haircare, skincare, etc., I have and it's crazy!  I have so much stuff, it's overwhelming.  I just haven't been buying anything because I don't really need anything and I am on a super limited income.  I do love makeup though and I love getting mail, so not getting any new pretties in the mail all the time has been kind of sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 5, 2014)

BeautyLoverIT said:


> I am really tempted by the Shiro Earth's Mightiest Heroes collection.  I want to buy all of it.  But, since I've never really used loose pigments or anything by Shiro I think I am just going to start with some of the little sample baggies.
> 
> Other than this though, not buying makeup has been pretty easy for me lately.  I am packing to go back to college and sorting through all the makeup, haircare, skincare, etc., I have and it's crazy!  I have so much stuff, it's overwhelming.  I just haven't been buying anything because I don't really need anything and I am on a super limited income.  I do love makeup though and I love getting mail, so not getting any new pretties in the mail all the time has been kind of sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Shiro's sample sizes are pretty generous, they'll last plenty of uses (indie sample sizes in general last quite a while since they're so pigmented... so unless you want the sticker/label/jar or if it's a color you use super frequently, buying samples makes the most sense)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I empathize with you about the mail thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 6, 2014)

> mrspookie, on 04 Aug 2014 - 5:29 PM, said:
> I am avoiding buying stuff at Sephora by getting my loves list in order for a ginormous haul during the Nov VIB sale, and dreaming about holiday sets coming up this fall. As long as it keeps me from actually buying anything, right? I often think that I enjoy researching and "shopping" for new products as much or more as I like actually buying and having them. (For non-makeup items as well.) So I will try this and see if I can be good. In the past when I have tried "banning" myself from even looking it has not worked out so well, hehe. Of course it probably helps that I still have the last three orders of July on their way


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Aug 6, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Oh yay, another person doing this! This is what I'm doing to hold myself over until November. YAY YAY YAY let's dream of all the holiday sales and sets together in the thread I made in the 'makeup talk' forum. Come, join me! Or, we can skip that section of the board for too many enablers and make on here in the no-buy forum!!! I need to overhaul my loves list too, and do an inventory of my stash as well! Oh boy, this will be fun!


I think we should start a "holiday plans" thread in the no-buy section! Maybe one where any goodies have to be under spoiler or something...that other thread looks like it will be tempting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . In general I've been trying to develop a "strategy" for the holiday season, and it'd be nice to post it somewhere for accountability!


----------



## kawaiihoots (Aug 6, 2014)

hsalt said:


> I think we should start a "holiday plans" thread in the no-buy section! Maybe one where any goodies have to be under spoiler or something...that other thread looks like it will be tempting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . In general I've been trying to develop a "strategy" for the holiday season, and it'd be nice to post it somewhere for accountability!


I think most of what's going on in my head right now is probably enabling--the only difference is I'm pre-enabling myself for later


----------



## cumber1137 (Aug 6, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> I'm still waffling over Shiro's Lavender Town blend (they took the discontinued shades from a collection and mixed it in a blender) - it was released 3 days ago and there are 49 left in stock. When/if it drops to 15 left in stock this month, then I'll let myself buy one - this way I have more time to think about it. Some of the Detrivore shades are also tempting me (I also want Plasma, which is limited edition, because I think of blood plasma when I see the name... and I feel a compulsion to own all of the medicine/biochem-themed makeup).


I bought Lavendar Town!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 6, 2014)

In case you missed it, we have a dedicated Indie makeup thread here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133096-down-the-indie-rabbit-hole/

And there is almost as much enabling going on here as there is in the enablers thread, can we keep it to a minimum? Or I may have to leave this thread as well   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiihoots (Aug 6, 2014)

Sorry!! In more on-topic, NOT buying things news, I talked myself out of two different things yesterday, and I have been doing really well this week with using some of my less-recently-loved makeup.

Something else also occurred to me yesterday that some of you here might find useful--

I'm very susceptible to "good deals" and sales. But I realized that if I can't get around to using a product before it goes bad then my cost-per-usage shoots through the roof and eats up any "savings" on that product--and maybe on other products that would have been used instead. Kind of made me look at the "sales" and some of my hoarding tendencies a bit differently.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 6, 2014)

Teeny, tiny, failure.  Went to Walmart today to finish up kids' back to school shopping and because it was the day before my birthday, I bribed each of them with a Hot Wheels car so that I could browse the beauty aisles in peace... Successfully resisted the makeup (reminding myself of the makeup I know I'm getting from BB and SS), but the nails!  Picked up a Sally Hansen Quick Dry Topcoat (needed!  Mine is almost gone and seriously gloopy!), but then I saw nail stickers and OMG I HAD TO.  They were adorable and $3.

But in successful news today, I got early access to my Ipsy Glamroom and rage cancelled IMMEDIATELY.  For my fun-color-loving, experimental, indie-happy profile, I got mascara, black eyeliner, primer, teeeeeeny tiny blush samples, and clear lip balm.  Just not me, at all!

I'm calling today neutral and concentrating on not going nuts tomorrow.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 6, 2014)

cumber1137 said:


> I bought Lavendar Town!!!!!!!


I'm still holding out! I've been keeping my eye on the page (they have 40 in stock right now) and by the time it reaches 15, I'll see if I still want it then (and Plasma).

I haven't made any beauty purchases this month so far! I'm also working on a list of all of my eyeshadows and keeping track of the number of times I've used them (including the last date that I wore the eyeshadow outside); I've also been changing my eyeshadow during my lunch break if I have time and playing with my eyeshadow even when I stay in my apartment (namely the brighter colors so I can experiment before wearing them out).


----------



## mellee (Aug 6, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> I'm still holding out! I've been keeping my eye on the page (they have 40 in stock right now) and by the time it reaches 15, I'll see if I still want it then (and Plasma).


Why in the world are you watching the page?!?!  Seriously, Chibi, just punch yourself in the face.  It's far less sadistic if you're trying hard not to buy.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MIKAGlam (Aug 6, 2014)

Ugh I ventured onto Shiro's website...and the Nic Cage stuff. I have a mighty need! The boy toy is like no, that's a scam. That is so troll. So now I am trying to convince him that it's real and that I need all of it!

I have been so obsessed with Nic Cage since HS....Vampire's Kiss come on, funniest thing ever! But the whole cost of it all will be $41 and I have college starting back up in less than a month so I don't really have the funds....but I need it for reasons


----------



## Auburn (Aug 6, 2014)

I seriously need to post on here more, in order to keep up my accountability. Yesterday I saw that there were coupons+deals to get 4 free eye shadows, and I am planning on picking them up. After a huge purge(partly due to the pink eye I got in July), I am down to one eyeshadow palette, and figured that if I got bored with it, I'd be able to incorporate the new eyeshadows to entertain me. The last thing I need is another neutral palette.  After having stated I wouldn't buy anymore makeup for the rest of the month.....well, technically it's not buying, but accumulating.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 6, 2014)

mellee said:


> Why in the world are you watching the page?!?!  Seriously, Chibi, just punch yourself in the face.  It's far less sadistic if you're trying hard not to buy.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha, because it's a shade that will never come back once it's gone - and I know I'm going to get a full-sized jar of something from the Super Effective collection because of the Pokeball sticker on the front (in case you can't tell from my profile pic, I'm a Pokemon fan). The main colors in that collection aren't anything I can justify getting in full-size, except for one called Sweet Honey, but I didn't immediately understand the Pokemon-relatedness of Sweet Honey. Lavender Town, however, is a color I really like and instantly recognized the name when I saw it. I'm not on a no-buy for financial reasons, so buying it won't hurt me at all on that front - I just want to wait to make my purchase. If I buy it in the middle of the month it'll be easier for me to get through with not buying anything else for the rest of the month (in theory).

To be honest, the whole shopping experience is something I enjoy (I also like making wishlists) and it's distracting me from other sales - so I don't feel particularly pained  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (or maybe it's because I just finished my experiment and am waiting for my samples to be processed so I have raw data... and I don't feel like prepping for the analysis right now  so checking the Shiro page = procrastination)


----------



## mellee (Aug 6, 2014)

Ahhhh - so you don't stalk and drool and torture yourself like I've done in the past, then.  =)  Ok.  Don't you don't have to punch yourself in the face.  *hee!*

Surprisingly, I'm doing very well mentally on this no buy.  Other than the one cheat I have planned for the 10th, I'm really not tempted by anything.  (Maybe that's similar to your page-watching.  Planning this proves to me I'm not depriving myself.  I am just being choosy.)  I'm excited about the sub boxes I have coming - both makeup and Gwynnie Bee.  But I don't feel the need to buy stuff.

Huh...  Wonder what _that's_ about?


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 6, 2014)

mellee said:


> Ahhhh - so you don't stalk and drool and torture yourself like I've done in the past, then.  =)  Ok.  Don't you don't have to punch yourself in the face.  *hee!*
> 
> Surprisingly, I'm doing very well mentally on this no buy.  Other than the one cheat I have planned for the 10th, I'm really not tempted by anything.  (Maybe that's similar to your page-watching.  Planning this proves to me I'm not depriving myself.  I am just being choosy.)  I'm excited about the sub boxes I have coming - both makeup and Gwynnie Bee.  But I don't feel the need to buy stuff.
> 
> Huh...  Wonder what _that's_ about?


For some reason, by planning something (like my wishlists) I'm telling myself that I can get it in the future. My page-watching is distracting me from actively ordering anything at the moment, because I'm mentally preparing myself for a future order - I may toy with the idea of buying something else, but I haven't done anything to go through with them. And I'm not buying it now, because once I buy, it's like I'm checking it off a mental checklist and my brain resets and I'll forget about it and start obsessing about ordering other things. I don't know if that makes sense or if I'm being odd (because, you know, my profile pic is an Oddish)


----------



## emilylithium (Aug 6, 2014)

I have been pretty successful at talking myself out of buying stuff recently. Haven't made a needless purchase yet in August. Small steps.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 7, 2014)

I made an online purchase.  It was probably a bad idea seeing as its only the freakin 7th of August!    It was a really good situation but, I won't mention the details.  This can easily become an enabling thread if we share too much about out stumbles and bumbles. I only spent $47.00.  So far I am up to $55 for the month.  I didn't set a dollar amount.  I was suppose to replace only!  Ugh.  Not a good start.  Ok. That is it for me.  I have to be done!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 7, 2014)

I am doing fairly terribly and will probably be doing even worse in not too long. h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sephora added several items I was planning on purchasing at a later time, and with Ebates + 4x points I am not being too successful in resisting. Okay. If I don't so well in August I will just need to try again in September, right?


----------



## kawaiihoots (Aug 7, 2014)

There will always be another bonus, another GWP, another Ebates. Heck, extra points basically equate to deluxe samples, so maybe if you wait they'll have an awesome sack o' deluxe samples that you don't even have to spend points for!

There's my attempt at supporting the no-buy


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2014)

Just an idea....

When sharing stumbles and/or abject failures (I have many of those!) why don't we put any specific details (what was bought, what price, any attempt at justification) in a spoiler?  That way, we can publicly bemoan our inability to resist a good deal, but for those of us susceptible to hearing about "I failed, but it was SUCH A GOOD DEAL" (that would be me) we can avoid being enabled in the anti-enabler thread!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 7, 2014)

I think I'm doing okay this month so far. I used my Ulta coupon to buy some makeup brushes, but since I am in need of more brushes and will use them everyday I don't consider the purchase a violation of the no buy. I also picked up some things from Lush because there was a Lush at the airport and it saves me a trip to pick up some items I actually need.

The Sephora point thing does not really tempt me because I don't see it as saving me money. I'm still stocked up from April and will probably last until 20% off in November.

I may look through some of my birthday month promotions to see if I can take advantage of them in order to get bonuses on replacement items but if not I will try to avoid filling up carts.

Memebox is also becoming too tempting but so far I have avoided buying any more boxes since the one I bought last month.

Stay strong, ladies!


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 7, 2014)

The good news - Sephora is not tempting me.  The points got my interested for awhile but, I got over that.  Progress!


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 7, 2014)

Doing ok so far, even though it's only 7 days in. Can't believe this week is going by so fast! tomorrow is Friday. I go part time in less than a month now (two weeks, really, since I'm taking the last week of the month off to get stuff done at home). It feels like time is flying. 

Makeup has not been on my mind lately. I've been so busy that it's nice to put it on in the morning, but other than that, eh... lol is this what women with a healthy relationship with makeup feel like? "it's nice to put it on but eh." I wonder sometimes. 

Still working on my project pan and making progress, woohoo! Mostly, I've just spent a lot of time organizing and re-organizing my stash. It's back to being a mess after a week of just changing and not putting things away...the top of my vanity is covered with stuff. I daydream about being one of those girls who always wears perfectly winged gel liner and minimal makeup with glowy skin and maybe a red lip.... but that's never the case.

I always end up with a semi smokey eye (day appropriate, of course), flushed cheeks because I love blush, and zero lip products. lol. Maybe that's going to be my challenge for the month of september.... glowy, bronzed skin and a banging cat eye. I need to get through some of my gel liners. Problem with gel liner is that it takes a while to apply, and I fail at it when I'm at the gym...


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 7, 2014)

@ - maybe we should just post our slips in the "recent purchases" thread. I have no idea how to do a spoiler and I think, its too tempting. Just a thought to support the weak - myself.  :blush:   But, I am done.  Really, Really done!  Even when my son goes to college, I will not sad buy.  I will not.


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 7, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @ - maybe we should just post our slips in the "recent purchases" thread. I have no idea how to do a spoiler and I think, its too tempting. Just a thought to support the weak - myself.  :blush:   But, I am done.  Really, Really done!  Even when my son goes to college, I will not sad buy.  I will not.


spoilers would be within [ spoiler ] tags! no space, of course.


----------



## azalea97 (Aug 7, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> Makeup has not been on my mind lately. I've been so busy that it's nice to put it on in the morning, but other than that, eh... lol is this what women with a healthy relationship with makeup feel like? "it's nice to put it on but eh." I wonder sometimes.


That was me my whole life until about 2 yrs ago. I miss being that girl with the little makeup bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was perfectly content.


----------



## Margiee (Aug 7, 2014)

For those who are finding this thread enabling but still want the support of reading about others' low buys check out the back log on this forum. All the sales and deals are outdated so they can't actually tempt you but people's stories and tricks are still on those threads. I know I find it really helpful when I need some willpower inspiration!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 7, 2014)

In some ways, I find that some of these great sales actually stop me from making purchases later on. For example, I didn't use my 20% off Ulta coupon, so now I am less likely to buy something at Ulta because I think of how it could have been a much better deal with the 20% off coupon. Same with the Tarte sale...I won't buy anything from Tarte for awhile because the 30% off sale is over.


----------



## kira685 (Aug 7, 2014)

as part of my no buy, i had canceled ipsy starting august, and didn't renew my bb annual sub. i had wanted to cancel ipsy for a while because while it was fun waiting for spoilers etc, i didn't use much out of the bags. every now and then there'd be a product of two that i'd love getting, and that would keep me from canceling because I was worried i'd miss out. anyway, i'm happy to report that i don't regret my decision at all, and i'm loving the challenge of using up products i already have!


----------



## Elena K (Aug 7, 2014)

August no buy/low buy started with a bit of a failure, as I accidentally came across ELF store...  and I never tried them before, and they had testers for everything, and they are super cheap... Oops...

But from now on I have to behave! 

So, no cloths or shoes, unless I can wear them to a job interview.

No make up or skin care with the exception of the following:

True replacements - I am running out of foundation, benziol peroxide acne treatment and shampoo.

I get to keep my subscriptions, since Birchbox and Beauty Box 5 are prepaid anyway, and this is the first month I'm getting Ipsy

Also, I can use Sephora gift card and Amex gift card, as well as Birchbox points, as long as my purchase does not exceed amount on card/points by more than $10.

whew! A lot of rules, I know, but I better stick to them. Wish me luck!


----------



## recklesslysober (Aug 7, 2014)

So far this month I've been to the mall twice and placed a Sephora order online once. I bought some clothing and boots for fall, a few travel sizes of things I've been wanting to try, and some makeup items. I've already purchased all of the 5 makeup items I'm allowing myself for August and I've spent more than enough on other things so I'm back on a No Buy. The exception is if I get something using Back 2 MAC.

Today I also purchased some cotton cloth makeup remover rounds and washcloths. Once I finish my current disposable cottons I'm switching to reusable ones and coconut oil rather than micellar waters. Trying to cut back on the amount of products I use, so I'm happy with that purchase.

For those of you who wish you were the girl with the small makeup bag again.. I so agree! I've been really trying to downsize and use up where I can so I can get down to a reasonable sized stash. I know I'll always have more than the average woman, but I want to get as close as possible.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 7, 2014)

I am the girl with the small makeup bag - sort of.  In order to really focus on using up products and not buy more, I took one of those GWP makeup bags and filled it with one of every product I use every day.  So, its got one lipstick, mascara, foundation, etc.  When a product is done or I just can't stand it anymore because its lousy, I will replace it with either something I already have or purchase a replacement.

Now if only Glossy would send me a blush I love.  This sub seems to know when I need a replacement or something better.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 7, 2014)

I had a bunch of Ulta points, so I cashed them in to get the free bag w/$19.50 Ulta brands purchase, I also used a gift card I had to get a Stila set. So my out of pocket cost was very low. Baby steps (sigh)


----------



## cumber1137 (Aug 7, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Haha, because it's a shade that will never come back once it's gone - and I know I'm going to get a full-sized jar of something from the Super Effective collection because of the Pokeball sticker on the front (in case you can't tell from my profile pic, I'm a Pokemon fan). The main colors in that collection aren't anything I can justify getting in full-size, except for one called Sweet Honey, but I didn't immediately understand the Pokemon-relatedness of Sweet Honey. Lavender Town, however, is a color I really like and instantly recognized the name when I saw it. I'm not on a no-buy for financial reasons, so buying it won't hurt me at all on that front - I just want to wait to make my purchase. If I buy it in the middle of the month it'll be easier for me to get through with not buying anything else for the rest of the month (in theory).
> 
> To be honest, the whole shopping experience is something I enjoy (I also like making wishlists) and it's distracting me from other sales - so I don't feel particularly pained  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (or maybe it's because I just finished my experiment and am waiting for my samples to be processed so I have raw data... and I don't feel like prepping for the analysis right now  so checking the Shiro page = procrastination)


The Sweet Honey attracts certain pokemon when you use it.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 7, 2014)

cumber1137 said:


> The Sweet Honey attracts certain pokemon when you use it.


I haven't played any of the Gen IV games - so it didn't ring a bell (I do remember Sweet Scent from Ruby/Sapphire, though). But I looked it up on Bulbapedia and know what it is now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 8, 2014)

So far, I have caved and bought one box and one Indie purchase I was not supposed to make. But I'm back on the wagon, and I find it helps if you try to be unaware of sales and deals. Helps so much to know you missed them and there's no point in getting something if there's not a good deal right?!


----------



## Auburn (Aug 8, 2014)

To touch base with you guys, I picked up the 4 free eyeshadows. Since there was a dollar tree in the area, I decided to go in and pick up some packs of cotton rounds. Harmless right? Well on the endcaps, there were elf body shimmers, and in the makeup isles, I found milani eyeliners. Oh dear God, I ended up buying 2 elf body shimmers, and 3 milani eyeliners, including from the cotton rounds.

I think I need to go back to the drawing boards on this low buy.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 8, 2014)

I spent $30 at Salvation Army, on 3 pairs of jeans and 1 pair of work pants today. I needed the work pants and probably only one pair of jeans... I know $30 isn't that much for 4 pairs of pants (and all good brands too), but I usually go for the "50% off the whole store" or "all green and orange tag items are $2" days. Not as satisfying of a haul.

My big purchase last weekend is really limiting me for the rest of the month. I've given myself a daily "allowance" to stay under budget. I keep filling up shopping carts and then thinking, "okay how many days of allowance will that cost? How long do I have to wait before I can buy this?" So far so good.


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 8, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> I am the girl with the small makeup bag - sort of.  In order to really focus on using up products and not buy more, I took one of those GWP makeup bags and filled it with one of every product I use every day.  So, its got one lipstick, mascara, foundation, etc.  When a product is done or I just can't stand it anymore because its lousy, I will replace it with either something I already have or purchase a replacement.
> 
> Now if only Glossy would send me a blush I love.  This sub seems to know when I need a replacement or something better.


I should do that, but I get so bored so quickly...I need options and variety. I don't know that I could wear the same color every day until it's done!

now, that's only for "color" items...my powder, foundation concealer and mascaras have stayed the same for years. once it's done, I go buy the exact same thing. I've been wearing the covergirl lashblast mascara (orange tube) for years, and just recently my friend got me into the clump crusher by covergirl as well. so those are my two options, and that's it.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 8, 2014)

@@jaylilee ~  The hardest part for me is the lip color.  I keep a different color in my pocket book to mix it up.   I just purchased a $28 Lancôme product that I feel I had to stick with because of the price.  But, I don't love it and can't wait to make a significant dent in it.  Then, if I can't take it any longer, I will dump it without guilt.

In my recent slip, I got a lip product.  When it arrives, my rule is I get to try it and if I love it, it will be my new color in my bag.  The other one will go in the spares.  So, there is room for change but, the idea is to really use a good chunk of it before making a decision.

Eye color is easy because I bought a palette and have 16 colors to chose from.   But, I have to stick to the palette.

The games we play.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sprinklesugars (Aug 8, 2014)

August is no-buy make up month for me. I absolutely have too much make up/skin care that I been hoarding up in the past few months. Just got my first Memebox last month and it was great! I am tempted to buy another one, but I hate waiting for those shipping dates! I think I am going to wait till they release the boxes first and see if there is any boxes left.

This month is my mom's birthday so I need buy a gift for her.

My goal is to down-sized my collection by the end of this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 8, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@jaylilee ~  The hardest part for me is the lip color.  I keep a different color in my pocket book to mix it up.   I just purchased a $28 Lancôme product that I feel I had to stick with because of the price.  But, I don't love it and can't wait to make a significant dent in it.  Then, if I can't take it any longer, I will dump it without guilt.
> 
> In my recent slip, I got a lip product.  When it arrives, my rule is I get to try it and if I love it, it will be my new color in my bag.  The other one will go in the spares.  So, there is room for change but, the idea is to really use a good chunk of it before making a decision.
> 
> ...


I just have all the problems making up my mind lol At this rate I don't think I'll ever finish a blush or an eyeshadow.


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 8, 2014)

Going to the movies later with the boys (husband and brother in law). Put on some copper-y eyeshadow and winged eyeliner. I always put it on and ask myself why I don't do it more often, since my "looks" go from 5 to about an 11+ whenever I have winged liner on ... then I remember that I'm lazy and a cat eye with gel liner takes quite a while (I don't always get a very steady wing with gel...often do with liquid but don't like that it's not "matte" like gel is, so I have to go in with makeup remover to clean up the wings afterwards). Doing my eyeliner alone would take about 5-10 minutes...and I don't have 5-10 mins in the morning to spare. 

Sigh. Someday.

I'm going to force myself to do it this august...winged eyeliner every day... even if I have to "cheat" during gym days and use a pencil then sharpen the wing with a qtip (like I do with gel), or suck it up and use liquid liner.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 8, 2014)

August has been pretty tough for me. I've resisted buying any new Memeboxes, which is good, and I'm still avoiding Sephora. I did buy the July and August Julep birthstone polishes, but I've been collecting the set and don't want to risk not having them. I will be canceling Ipsy after I get my bag this month.

I think for next month I will set a small monthly makeup budget. I think it might help.


----------



## itscherylanne (Aug 8, 2014)

This month is also a no-buy for me! Husband and I booked for a vacation last month and I don't want it to eat too much into our expenses since we're saving for a house.

I haven't been on the forum in a while but this will be month two of a three month no-buy. I needed to come back to this forum because it is tempting, so tempting. X_X But reading each and every one of the posts has been helping me and I've regained momentum! Buying houses and cars are definitely on my list of things I want to buy in the future and you're re-inspiring me to save my money for bigger and better things.

What made me successful last month was shopping my own stash. I have enough to make an entirely different look every day. It also helped that I got some makeup to review for my blog (even if it wasn't something I wanted). This month I think I may work on writing reviews for items I bought on my blog. I mean half (err most) of the stuff I bought was a "hey this would be great to blog about" even though I never do. My blog is the biggest enabler; I need to put in my end of the deal and actually need to populate it with posts (haha I'm the worst procrastinator).

So my plan for this month is to stay busy:

- Buy no makeup. Try to hit pan on an eyeshadow (I'm so close!)

- Get used to working with that Dip Brow especially in time for Fall

- Review all my makeup brush sets

- Buy no new clothes unless its for our vacation (its to Iceland in the winter, I own zero winter clothes since I grew up in Southern California)

My only hope is that I don't relapse badly especially at the end of the no-buy when holiday sets come out!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 9, 2014)

@@MIKAGlam If you want to learn more about the Nic Cage glosses, get over to the indie thread!  @ and I each have a couple, and I (if not @ as well) have things to say about them that are not appropriate for this thread.  Just be aware that it's a very, *very* dangerous thread for no/low-buys. 

OTOH, a solid indie habit keeps you out of Sephora/Ulta/etc. because mass-produced stuff is just so *boring* in comparison!  Even Urban Decay eyeshadow is blah compared to indies.  If I was forced to make a decision between my UD palettes (except the Alice in Wonderland one because that is more than just eyeshadow to me) and my indies, the palettes would be history in an instant.  And you have to learn planning and patience with indies because you can't just walk into a store and buy them on your lunch hour.  You have to go into an order being aware that you will not receive your stuff for probably at least a week or two with most companies.  It forces me to be a lot more thoughtful about my purchases!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 9, 2014)

Yes! What @@meaganola said!  I also feel SO much better spending my money supporting the talented and creative Indie ladies instead of throwing my money at alllllll of the makeup companies mysteriously owned by the L'Oreal overlords.  And I can support my fandom obsessions, so.... win/win/win?

If you are looking to spend NO money, then please ignore us and go back to your regularly scheduled no-buy, and forget we ever said anything tempting.  If, however, you want to spend your money more wisely, and thoughtfully, and in support of local/indie brands, then come on over to the Dark Side... I mean the indie thread... and see all the stuff we love so dearly!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 9, 2014)

Ugh, I am fairing quite poorly. I went over my Sephora budget... actually ended up doubling it. h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :blush: And I've spent half of my replenishment budget on indie subs. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What I *have* been successful at was finding a really great deal on uniform items for my boys online as well as using up sample items, so I don't actually have to dip into said replenishment budget.

With that being said, I have been informed that the Tom Ford Fall '14 collection is expected to drop at the end of the month. I have been lusting over the Nude Dip quad for a bit now, so I think it might have to be a one-off. :sdrop:

I hope others are having a bit more success than I am! I'm hoping to get some more _really_ good deals on school clothes, or else I might have to just cut my own clothing budget to make up for my cosmetics budget.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 9, 2014)

I got a pedicure today and my eyebrows done. It's justified since I'm done with school forever (wooooohoo!), packed and cleaned my apartment, and this is the last weekend before the big move!

I played in sephora while my boyfriend got his hair cut. I swatched a bunch but didn't buy anything. Everything was fairly meh. I went into the store (and this no/low buy) with the intent to buy the UD Pulp Fiction palette. It's my favorite movie but probably my least favorite palette after I swatched it! There's one color I like which is easily dupable. I liked the nail polish but I'm done buying polish - plus if I wanted Mia Wallace's Red nail polish, I'd hunt down the one they used in the movie and not this UD inspired one. Everything else was fairly meh - I was going to pick up Bobbi Brown eyeliner for tight lining but it didn't feel black enough. I've been sitting on $75 of sephora store credit for a few months now and I hope that indicates that my makeup habit has died down.


----------



## babycat (Aug 9, 2014)

I miss buying things.  Sigh.


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 9, 2014)

itscherylanne said:


> This month is also a no-buy for me! Husband and I booked for a vacation last month and I don't want it to eat too much into our expenses since we're saving for a house.
> 
> I haven't been on the forum in a while but this will be month two of a three month no-buy. I needed to come back to this forum because it is tempting, so tempting. X_X But reading each and every one of the posts has been helping me and I've regained momentum! Buying houses and cars are definitely on my list of things I want to buy in the future and you're re-inspiring me to save my money for bigger and better things.
> 
> ...


best of luck! a trip to iceland sounds like the best of motivation.


----------



## recklesslysober (Aug 9, 2014)

Haven't bought anything since Wednesday. Next planned purchase is August 21st when the new MAC collection comes out. Might try going on mini No Buys in between purchases just to have some structure.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 9, 2014)

Nine days in and no purchases! This may be the best I've ever done!


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 9, 2014)

Still doing well. Still have enough empties to back to mac for a lippie. Still haven't used it. Hubby asked me if there was something I wanted &gt;_&gt; MUST. STAY. STRONG.

This no buy will continue until the end of the year, and come january I'll allow myself a purchase (considering filling a z palette with makeupgeek shadows). But I really am allowing myself that if I am able to finish the two shades on my naked palette I'm working on. 

There's been a lot of er... temptation... but I've held out strong. I had that one ugly day at the end of July, when I almost thought I was about to lose it and just had to do something for myself to have something to look forward to, so I used up my one gift card I'd been holding onto for a while. Doing the same with these mac empties. I have to remember that I didn't fail my no-buys, that these were actually planned "purchases" (does it count if it's with empties or giftcards?), and as the month goes on I find myself growing happier again. I have a long, long weekend (more like a week off with one day worth of work, then more days off for labor day), and I am SO EXCITED. Staying away from all emails and websites, though, since that's usually when sales seem to come into my mailbox. 



Spoiler



I noticed mac now does free shipping no matter the size of your order, or "special days", which GOOD MOVE, MAC! That's an incentive! I hate the cost of shipping when I am trying to stretch my dollar. But right now I only have my eyes on a few things -- shadows in vex and soft brown, if I manage to hit pan on my all that glitters shade, and two blushes: melba being one, and then debating between sunbasque and trace gold). but again, these purchases are planned for AFTER my no-buy.



Hang in there, lady friends.


----------



## BSquared (Aug 9, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Yes! What @@meaganola said! I also feel SO much better spending my money supporting the talented and creative Indie ladies instead of throwing my money at alllllll of the makeup companies mysteriously owned by the L'Oreal overlords. And I can support my fandom obsessions, so.... win/win/win?
> 
> If you are looking to spend NO money, then please ignore us and go back to your regularly scheduled no-buy, and forget we ever said anything tempting. If, however, you want to spend your money more wisely, and thoughtfully, and in support of local/indie brands, then come on over to the Dark Side... I mean the indie thread... and see all the stuff we love so dearly!


This is so true. One, I don't want to go to sephora, I want to buy indies. Two, I think a large part of why I'm doing so well is knowing I still have 2 orders placed before no buy started coming in over the next 2-3 weeks. Long turn around time FTW!

And I AM DOING SO WELL!! 9 days in and I have spent zero dollars!! I need to pick up some dry shampoo at target tonight but that doesn't count because I'm legit out and need it. Almost to the half way mark!!


----------



## Margiee (Aug 9, 2014)

I haven't bought anything this month and seeing the sheer volume of STUFF I have I am beyond motivated to never buy a single thing again. Moving, especially to a smaller place, really puts into perspective how many things I have that I don't NEED. There are so many things that I forgot I even owned because they just sit hidden away somewhere, when they could be doing somebody else some good or I could have never bought them in the first place. I'm so happy with how well my no-buy is going and proud of everyone else's successes. Thank you so much for posting!


----------



## kyxli (Aug 9, 2014)

I've been doing well on my no buy so far. I made a Sephora order using a gift card, which was allowed, and other than that, I haven't bought anything. I also got my ebates cashback in my Paypal account, so my Paypal balance is even higher... I'm going to try to save it for when something really tempts me.


----------



## mellee (Aug 9, 2014)

I have a confession to make.  I have worn the same pair of shoes every single work day for around 6 months.  This is an inexpensive pair of comfortable, non-descript black flats from KMart.  I bought them when the previous, identical pair that I'd worn every work day for probably a year wore out.

This is very sad.

So today, since I had a good bit of money in my "allowance" account because I haven't been blowing it on junk (although I just started my no-buy on certain things this month, I was just buying necessities for a short bit before), I just went to Shoebuy.com and ordered t_hree different styles_ of cute black shoes.  And I also went to the Playtex site and bought two bras.  (I'm not going to go into my current bra situation.  Let's say it's not quite as bad as my shoe situation - but close.)

Usually when I buy a necessary like shoes or bras or haircuts or most clothes, they come out of our main account - not my "allowance" account.  That's for fun money, and gifts (I usually buy my hubby's birthday present for Oct 3, then start buying all our Christmas presents out of that account).  So if I cut the crap out (endless cheap books and videos on Amazon, makeup when I've got enough for years, etc), and I get work clothes through Gwynnie Bee (which I'm really liking, by the way.  And it's very helpful because I have the free 3-piece month, and can wear one thing, send it back for something else, wear another a few days later, send that back for something else, etc - and I'm getting packages every few days!  Definitely going to stay joined), and can cover a bunch of the other necessities, this should really spill over into helping our budget overall. I think that's part of why I don't buy things like shoes more often.  I feel bad spending out of the main account.  You'd think it would have dawned on me earlier to save up from my little fun-money account for them.

Tomorrow I'm making my one planned $13 makeup order from Birchbox.  And then I believe I'll be all done spending for the month!

Buying myself several new pairs of shoes felt good.  I think looking forward to doing things like that more often will make sticking to this way of spending much easier for the long-haul.


----------



## mellee (Aug 9, 2014)

"I think that's part of why I don't buy things like shoes more often.  I feel bad spending out of the main account."

This was probably a lie.  I don't know why I haven't prioritized work shoes as a valid expense and buy some.  I just haven't.  Weird.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Aug 9, 2014)

mellee said:


> "I think that's part of why I don't buy things like shoes more often. I feel bad spending out of the main account."
> 
> This was probably a lie. I don't know why I haven't prioritized work shoes as a valid expense and buy some. I just haven't. Weird.


Because work shoes aren't fun! At least I know that's why I don't like to prioritize work shoes, or bras, or other "necessaries".

Doing good so far this month. Very tempted by lots of things but thinking about when I would actually get around to using them is a slap back to reality every time.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 9, 2014)

mellee said:


> This was probably a lie.  I don't know why I haven't prioritized work shoes as a valid expense and buy some.  I just haven't.  Weird.


Good work shoes are super important! (especially if you have any feet issues - high arches, flat arches, bunions, etc) I'm planning on seriously shopping for some good ones in the winter in preparation for next year, where I have to stand a lot (I may have to jump onto the Dansko bandwagon).



mrspookie said:


> Because work shoes aren't fun! At least I know that's why I don't like to prioritize work shoes, or bras, or other "necessaries".
> 
> Doing good so far this month. Very tempted by lots of things but thinking about when I would actually get around to using them is a slap back to reality every time.


Hmm.. I guess I can see how shopping for work shoes can be a bit boring (I generally find it more frustrating), but bra shopping is fun! Unless you wear white shirts/tops... then, yeah, no fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 10, 2014)

So... I'm back home for vacation! I looked at the shoes that I left at home, and realized that I don't have to buy any new ones!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I went shopping with my mom today at Nordstrom Rack and only left with one thing (athletic shorts, since I actually do need these). There wasn't anything that I wanted there, but I did resist a pretty good deal.



Spoiler



Smashbox 4-piece set (or 5 piece?) (including a full-size photo-finish primer) for $19 - I couldn't believe my eyes and was definitely enchanted by it for a good 1-2 minutes. But I have an unopened, full-size photo-finish primer so I couldn't justify it and walked away.



I also returned two shirts that were way too big from me (that I ordered last month) - I'm definitely going to re-order in a smaller size. My professional wardrobe is still lacking and I love short-sleeved, button-down dress shirts for summer. I'm going to keep an eye for sales so I can get a couple before fall hits and they disappear/are replaced by only long-sleeve shirts.

My Project Pan is going to be on hold while I'm away (except for my Revlon Lip Butter in Berry Smoothie, which I brought with me) - I have some makeup here, so I'm just going to use those. I have a Clinique loose powder that my mom gave me 2 years ago (she had already used it half-way) and at the end of this week I think I'm going to toss it. The powder is super nice, but I'm pretty sure it's around 15 years old... and there's a crack on the side of the tub.

So no makeup purchases so far for me this month! I've definitely resisted a bunch of things (indie makeup is my greatest temptation right now) and am thinking about my future low-buy plans.


----------



## itscherylanne (Aug 10, 2014)

@@chibimorph I am so proud of you walking away at Nordstrom! Great self-control!


----------



## slinka (Aug 10, 2014)

Urge to stress-shop rising..._rising..._

Somebody take my wallet, por favor.


----------



## mellee (Aug 10, 2014)

"I went shopping with my mom today at Nordstrom Rack and only left with one thing (athletic shorts, since I actually do need these). There wasn't anything that I wanted there, but I did resist a pretty good deal."

Heck - I let hubby go alone into Target whenever possible so I don't buy!  Never been in a Nordstrom Rack, but I think I'd either be a lost cause and try to sell my kids for more money for goodies (just kidding - I'm kid-free), or I'd be so overwhelmed I walked out dazed without having bought anything.

I'm lucky that I can wear anything but tennies or flip-flops to work, and I'm not on my feet a lot.  Usually I just wear casual shoes for work and no-name Keds-style shoes for play.  I'm ready to up my game a bit in the wardrobe dept now, so I'm expecting my work shoes will get a lot of wear outside of work, too, if I get nice ones.

Ordered the Birchbox item I'd cheat-planned for already this morning (up at 6:00 to do stuff for work).  =)  I should have lots of packages coming in over the next couple weeks, so I should have no problem being done shopping for the month!


----------



## mellee (Aug 10, 2014)

slinka said:


> Urge to stress-shop rising..._rising..._
> 
> Somebody take my wallet, por favor.


You can do this!  Buying wouldn't reduce your stress.  It'd just add a second layer about breaking your buying plan.  Play with the stuff you already had, and plan new ways to use your faves.  Maybe that will help!


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 10, 2014)

slinka said:


> Urge to stress-shop rising..._rising..._
> 
> Somebody take my wallet, por favor.


*Takes wallet and sits on it* no stress shopping. No.

@@chibimorph good on you! I think sometimes walking away is the hardest part. Have fun at the parental units' place! 

And  your story of  your mom's powder reminded me of a bronzer from estee lauder my mom gave me that has to be at least 5 years old... =/ the packaging is in good condition and the bronzer has been stored well, but even though powder products last a long time... I should really just....either use it up or toss it.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 10, 2014)

@@itscherylanne Nordstrom isn't a particularly tempting place for me (even Nordstrom Rack!) - my mom used to shop there A LOT (when I was little, the sales associates actually recognized her). My mom is over her crazy-obsessive shopping phase now, but she's a clothes-hoarder, so those clothes are still around - a lot of my professional clothes are actually taken from her stash. I also have difficulty accepting a lot of the prices. Although I acknowledge that there is a quality difference in cloth material and cut for many things, but some brands at Nordstrom (namely the teenager/young-adult section) is just overpriced.

@@mellee Hah! Yeah, I haven't gone to a Target in a long time (the one I normally go to is by an Ulta...) But my mom wants to go to Target today to replace a moisturizer, so... it'll be fun to shop around again (I'm not anticipating myself buying anything beauty related... clearance sections are dangerous, though). Nordstrom Rack does have some very good deals, you just have to spend some time searching.

@@jaylilee Thanks! I was lucky that there wasn't anything that caught my eye - my mom also didn't see anything that she wanted. I think part of the ick factor about that Clinique powder for me is that someone else has used it (even though that someone is my mom); and that it's over a decade old...


----------



## slinka (Aug 10, 2014)

Haha, thanks guys. I ended up NOT buying a thing [online] and finally went to bed at like, 3:30am. I didn't even play imaginary cart-tetris lol.


----------



## mellee (Aug 10, 2014)

Brava!  Good Show!


----------



## sefkhet (Aug 10, 2014)

To say I've failed on my no buy is to underestimate the situation by a lot. The problem is much worse that I thought, so baby steps. I need to make it one week without buying any skin care or makeup. I can do one week - I hope.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 10, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> To say I've failed on my no buy is to underestimate the situation by a lot. The problem is much worse that I thought, so baby steps. I need to make it one week without buying any skin care or makeup. I can do one week - I hope.


I feel you there. I made some unauthorized purchases, and started justifying them as only I can do, and it's a problem. I will try to make it through this week as well.


----------



## itscherylanne (Aug 10, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> To say I've failed on my no buy is to underestimate the situation by a lot. The problem is much worse that I thought, so baby steps. I need to make it one week without buying any skin care or makeup. I can do one week - I hope.


I used to buy stuff every week and at one point I bought at least one thing per day when I was really stressed at work. What got me to break my habit was when I went home after a shopping trip and could not find a place to store my new haul. The very next day I went back to the store (sephora) and returned almost my entire purchase. It felt great buying the stuff; I felt even better returning it since I already had something similar. Then I felt guilty about going through a buy then return and now I pledged three months to not buying anything as a way for shopaholic detox.

So I believe in you! You can do it! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Aug 10, 2014)

I know it's already 1/3 into August, so I'm a bit late, but I'm going on a no-buy again.
I'm currently in the process of looking for a new job, since I don't have my old one anymore. Plus, I just had to get a new laptop, so there really is no room to make unnecessary purchases anymore. 
I really hope I get one of the jobs I've recently applied to, but even if I do, I'd like to keep my spending low.

My rules for my no buy are:
Don't buy ANYTHING!!!!!
So here we go!!!! This is going to continue until I get a new job, and then it might change into a low buy, but even then, I only want myself to purchase replacements or if I see something I need or desperately want. 
I'm also going to go through my makeup tonight, and pick out stuff to use for a Project Pan.

Also, I'm getting sick of my friends asking me to go out with them. Does anyone else experience this? I really want to save money, but I've gone into Manhattan twice this past week, and I've hung out with friends a few times in my neighbourhood. But every time they ask me to go out, it leads to spending money. I can't do that anymore. I'm just going to make PB&amp;J sandwiches if anyone wants to hang out, so I'm not tempted to spend money if they want to go out to get something to eat. Even better, I'm going to try to convince them to just come to my house so I have no temptations at all by walking out the door. Having a social life is just dangerous.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Aug 10, 2014)

I'd like to join the low buy group for the next few months.  I had some unexpected expenses come up and I want to keep my non essential spending in check.


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 10, 2014)

JuliaGhostx3 said:


> Also, I'm getting sick of my friends asking me to go out with them. Does anyone else experience this? I really want to save money, but I've gone into Manhattan twice this past week, and I've hung out with friends a few times in my neighbourhood. But every time they ask me to go out, it leads to spending money. I can't do that anymore. I'm just going to make PB&amp;J sandwiches if anyone wants to hang out, so I'm not tempted to spend money if they want to go out to get something to eat. Even better, I'm going to try to convince them to just come to my house so I have no temptations at all by walking out the door. Having a social life is just dangerous.


There are plenty of things to do in Manhattan without spending money! Especially since it's summer. Grab them and go to one of the many museums for the day, or to central park for a picnic, or a free movie at night at bryant park. Seriously, having lived in Manhattan I can tell you having a social life does NOT have to be about spending money...Tell them what your goals are so that they're aware you don't want to be burning through savings just to have fun, and if they insist in making it about spending money, then they don't sound like great friends. 

I sort of wish I had the same things here now in the midwest!


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Aug 10, 2014)

JuliaGhostx3 said:


> Also, I'm getting sick of my friends asking me to go out with them. Does anyone else experience this? I really want to save money, but I've gone into Manhattan twice this past week, and I've hung out with friends a few times in my neighbourhood. But every time they ask me to go out, it leads to spending money. I can't do that anymore. I'm just going to make PB&amp;J sandwiches if anyone wants to hang out, so I'm not tempted to spend money if they want to go out to get something to eat. Even better, I'm going to try to convince them to just come to my house so I have no temptations at all by walking out the door. Having a social life is just dangerous.


My friends and I do dinner and movie where we either have a potluck dinner or each bring ingredients (and beer/wine)and make dinner and we watch something from Netflix instant.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 10, 2014)

I made it through the weekend without stress shopping. Which was really tough this weekend. I made a replacement order for my serum.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Aug 10, 2014)

So far so good! At least after today I won't have the Sephora extras taunting me. I think even after August I am going to try and do a low buy for most/all of September, just to try and use up/make a dent in things before holiday sets come out and I lose all sense of proportion and reason. Have to think about it. Used a few products today that hadn't been getting much love lately, and finally tried a sample that I'd been super excited about but not got around to actually using. (And then restrained myself from immediately buying the full size when I loved the sample, woohoo! Because I have too many other samples of similar products to be buying more of this right now anyway.)


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Aug 10, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> There are plenty of things to do in Manhattan without spending money! Especially since it's summer. Grab them and go to one of the many museums for the day, or to central park for a picnic, or a free movie at night at bryant park. Seriously, having lived in Manhattan I can tell you having a social life does NOT have to be about spending money...Tell them what your goals are so that they're aware you don't want to be burning through savings just to have fun, and if they insist in making it about spending money, then they don't sound like great friends.
> 
> I sort of wish I had the same things here now in the midwest!


I need to look into these! Thanks for the ideas! And I can make pb&amp;j sandwiches to bring to these events. 



West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> My friends and I do dinner and movie where we either have a potluck dinner or each bring ingredients (and beer/wine)and make dinner and we watch something from Netflix instant.


That sounds like a lot of fun! I wonder if I can get some friends to do this with me. Thank you!


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 11, 2014)

JuliaGhostx3 said:


> I need to look into these! Thanks for the ideas! And I can make pb&amp;j sandwiches to bring to these events.
> 
> That sounds like a lot of fun! I wonder if I can get some friends to do this with me. Thank you!


Absolutely!

There's also the staten island ferry to see the statue of liberty, which in itself is a really relaxing and fun boat ride (did i mention free?), or one of the many zoos, or the NY botanical gardens (free on wednesdays), or a public outdoor pool, which are fun and clean and if you can go when there's few kids around it's even better. prospect park in brooklyn will host free concerts on saturday nights. there's the free brewery tours in brooklyn...

or, the new york aquarium which is a pay what you wish location on Fridays after 3 (ish?) pm, so you can just do a dollar, if you'd like (the metropolitan museum of art is the same... some people don't pay a thing, some pay a dollar, some pay the full $25 if they wish. I usually will pay the full because I'm an artist and I can afford to, whereas I know a lot of people can't), but that's the beauty of a lot of these places in NYC... you don't need to break the bank to have some fun.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just a few ideas. I spent my teen years doing a lot of these things (no brewery tours lol, but I do now when I visit), which were tons of fun, and I rarely had to pay a dime for them.


----------



## lindzebra (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm making a list of your ideas, @@jaylilee! I am going to NY on Thursday for the first time, and I am so excited!


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 11, 2014)

Ugh, I so suck at no buys. 

I am starting over as of today.  I cancelled my Rainbow Honey subscription.  I got tired of the same pink/yellow/orange combinations.  I am not a pink person and the majority of my pink polishes sit untouched.  So it was time for that one to go.

I am also going to cancel my Glitter Guilty sub for now.  I still like that one, but I have a million polishes I need to get through and I just haven't been wowed by my last couple of boxes.  I will cancel that one when I get home tonight.

I will be putting my Black Sheep Lacquer box on hold for the next 2 months.  If I don't miss it, I will be cancelling.  I got my box today and I did like it, but again, I am drowning in untried nail polishes at the moment.  I need to enjoy the ones I have and see what can go up for a trade or into the garage sale pile. 

I am going to skip Julep this month. 

No more purchases.  Period.  I do not need anything else.  No more polish, no more face masks, no more Memeboxes.  Nothing.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 11, 2014)

I just got my Summerswap box of awesome, and I really don't need to buy anything for at least the rest of the year. Let's see if I can make it through the rest of the month though. Holy cow, I've got it all spread out on the table and it's overwhelming how awesome it all is!


----------



## recklesslysober (Aug 11, 2014)

I placed another Sephora order online. Both were repurchases of staple items: my favorite rollerball perfume and mini mascara. I really want previews of holiday sets to come out so I can start making plans lol. I'm limiting myself to 5 makeup purchases per month until the end of the year sooo I definitely need to narrow down my current wishlist.


----------



## Elena K (Aug 11, 2014)

I was at Sephora today swatching everything I could get my hands on, and I'm very proud that I didn't buy anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. But, boy, I was tempeted...


----------



## slinka (Aug 11, 2014)

I had a stressful day (Which isn't over yet, not by a long shot) which involved me getting 3 shots and trying to figure out my size in pants in women's clothes. Yes, you read that right- I have never once owned a pair of women's pants (just juniors...) and although I need at least a zero, I had to settle for a bit baggy 2. (This was not for-fun shopping, I needed a not crummy yet normal looking professional outfit, of which I own none appropriate.) So while I was dealing with my arms throbbing from the shots, my mind racing with this nursing school nonsense and my kids acting a fool, I came across (*cough* I searched for it *cough*) the manga whatever mascara, which I really have been wanting to try. Now, I'm not done with my current mascara, but it's on it's way out. So yeah, technically...I didn't *need* it [yet]... but it was a very small purchase, and I'm not opening it until I use up my current mascara. This was better than giving in to that $300 corset I've been eyeing/stalking for a sale to happen. I don't really feel too bad about it, since I know I'll need it soon enough and I don't have a mascara stash or anything.
$6 for a little happiness today, lol. No biggie.

Kudos to you who have been staying strong! (SO glad I don't live near a mall, btw. Playing in Sephora on a no-buy would just...be torture!)


I'm off to go clean, y'know, before I drive the 2 hours to go get my husband from the airport with the kids at midnight. And drive back, and desperately try to get like, 4 hours of sleep because I have to wake up early, look professional, and drive 1.5 hours to a stupid orientation + pot luck lunch that I really, really am not looking forward to.
At least tomorrow I'll get my million-dollar nursing school question answered so I can freaking relax OR get all of the arrangements that need to be made, made.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Aug 11, 2014)

I had..an incident...today. Went to see my parents and that put me in the same town as an actual physical Sephora...predictable results ensued. I don't feel too bad about the primer I bought, since it's the small size and I don't have a primer that works for me right now, but I also fell under the spell of a mini lippie that I definitely DID NOT NEED.

Sigh. Back on the horse.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 11, 2014)

Please, please, please someone convince me I don't need these Manolo slingbacks for $260. Remind me that I hate heels and would never wear them, and that I am waiting on the out of season colors of the BB flats to go on sale.

Or even just a virtual slap upside the head. I am sorely tempted right now.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 11, 2014)

@@Shalott - Think how bad you will feel after the purchase. Don't do it! Stay away from the shoes.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 11, 2014)

@@Shalott Don't be sucked in by heels! Stash that money away and invest in high quality low heeled or flat boots that will see you through several falls and winters.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Aug 11, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Please, please, please someone convince me I don't need these Manolo slingbacks for $260. Remind me that I hate heels and would never wear them, and that I am waiting on the out of season colors of the BB flats to go on sale.
> 
> Or even just a virtual slap upside the head. I am sorely tempted right now.


Please don't spend $260 on something you won't even use!! Think of all the fun stuff you actually would use that you could spend that on instead! I mean, if you're going to spend that kind of money on shoes, you want to be able to wear and enjoy them, right?


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 12, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Please, please, please someone convince me I don't need these Manolo slingbacks for $260. Remind me that I hate heels and would never wear them, and that I am waiting on the out of season colors of the BB flats to go on sale.
> 
> Or even just a virtual slap upside the head. I am sorely tempted right now.


Maybe this will help?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-heeled_footwear#Foot_and_tendon_problems


----------



## Shalott (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you all! I have successful resisted for the time being, and there was only one pair left in my size, so hopefully soon the temptation will be removed entirely. Yay for success! :wizard:


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 12, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> I'm making a list of your ideas, @@jaylilee! I am going to NY on Thursday for the first time, and I am so excited!


Enjoy! it's a pretty awesome place to visit. 

Good morning, everyone. Hope everyone's doing well this lovely Tuesday. No urges to shop for me. I even went on the mac website, the sephora website, and browsed for hours... nothing made me excited. It was amazing. same with the makeup exchange tag on instagram. zero desire.

 it was cool.

Stil trying to concentrate on my naked palette and my project pan items. that's going well, though sometimes I have to remind myself of what I PUT on my project pan, and force myself to use them... &gt;-&gt; too many choices.


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 12, 2014)

mrspookie said:


> I had..an incident...today. Went to see my parents and that put me in the same town as an actual physical Sephora...predictable results ensued. I don't feel too bad about the primer I bought, since it's the small size and I don't have a primer that works for me right now, but I also fell under the spell of a mini lippie that I definitely DID NOT NEED.
> 
> Sigh. Back on the horse.


Sorry about your incident, but you are right- you're back on the horse. I think you did well just getting 2 things, to be honest. Good for you, and just work on keeping the reigns tight for the rest of this month.



slinka said:


> I had a stressful day (Which isn't over yet, not by a long shot) which involved me getting 3 shots and trying to figure out my size in pants in women's clothes. Yes, you read that right- I have never once owned a pair of women's pants (just juniors...) and although I need at least a zero, I had to settle for a bit baggy 2. (This was not for-fun shopping, I needed a not crummy yet normal looking professional outfit, of which I own none appropriate.) So while I was dealing with my arms throbbing from the shots, my mind racing with this nursing school nonsense and my kids acting a fool, I came across (*cough* I searched for it *cough*) the manga whatever mascara, which I really have been wanting to try. Now, I'm not done with my current mascara, but it's on it's way out. So yeah, technically...I didn't *need* it [yet]... but it was a very small purchase, and I'm not opening it until I use up my current mascara. This was better than giving in to that $300 corset I've been eyeing/stalking for a sale to happen. I don't really feel too bad about it, since I know I'll need it soon enough and I don't have a mascara stash or anything.
> 
> $6 for a little happiness today, lol. No biggie.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry about your stressful day. Eugh, and yes, pants shopping sucks for women. It makes no sense.

So did you get your million-dollar nursing school question answered yet?



Shalott said:


> Thank you all! I have successful resisted for the time being, and there was only one pair left in my size, so hopefully soon the temptation will be removed entirely. Yay for success! :wizard:


YAY!!! Good job. I know it's hard when you want something badly and it's scarce.... resisting getting the last pair in your size tells me you're going to ride this one out to the end. I  hope the temptation leaves soon. You may just find yourself thinking a few weeks from now how happy you were you didn't get them, since you may see something else you really want!



jaylilee said:


> Enjoy! it's a pretty awesome place to visit.
> 
> Good morning, everyone. Hope everyone's doing well this lovely Tuesday. No urges to shop for me. I even went on the mac website, the sephora website, and browsed for hours... nothing made me excited. It was amazing. same with the makeup exchange tag on instagram. zero desire.
> 
> ...


Good morning!! Wow, I'm proud of you for resisting buying or even adding to your wishlist after checking out a bunch of websites and instagram. Yay!!!

---

Ok, so I'm proud of myself! Yesterday I had a waxing appointment (eugh, I'm sore) and it was right near the mall that I needed to make a return at, so I stopped by and returned a $16 ring I bought that I didn't need and knew it almost immediately after purchasing. So I'm glad I returned it!

Also, what I'm more proud about is the fact that I went to the Sephora that's in the same mall just to look around/play around, and I didn't buy anything!!! It was awesome! I tried on some things, sure, and had a great time, but I didn't buy anything, and I think the main reason is I've been shopping like crazy and don't need anything (bad reason) but also, maybe because I know that I'm going to let myself spend during November holiday sales, so anything I liked I just thought about putting on my 'wishlist'. We'll see if they're still there by November!!!


----------



## recklesslysober (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm trying to focus on holiday stuff too. I really don't need any colored products.. for like 10 years.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I'm going to try to wait and place one big order of all my wishlist items (up to my max number of 5 per month) during the Sephora sale.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Aug 12, 2014)

I just found out my car has something wrong with it that's going to cost about a zillion dollars to fix. We have the money, but this means no buy till November for sure.


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 12, 2014)

I just cancelled Glitter Guilty and I suspended my Black Sheep Lacquer box.  And I haven't purchased anything today.  Go me!!

I am extending my no buy until my girl's day out on 09/13/14.  We are going for manis/pedis, lunch and shopping.  I am the designated deal hunter for the day, we've already purchased The Body Shop groupons and I've found Groupons for a mani place close to the mall where we will be.  So that will be my reward for sticking to my no buy.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 12, 2014)

My last order just came in today. Quite a generous GWP.  This haul had me reaching for an empty glossybox to store more products.  Needing another storage box was a great reminder that I have a nice supply of things.  I don't need to add to it!  I think I can still do replace only purchases for the next few months.  But, I am just trying to get through a week right now.  Almost there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just to record what I think I may need to purchase, it would be:

Shampoo is a definite.   Bronzer is a "I hate what I am using so bad" I may need to replace kind of purchase.  It doesn't hurt that I got a sample of something I love.   That's all I can come up with.   Pretty good if I can stick to it.


----------



## mellee (Aug 12, 2014)

It sounds like so many of us are doing well!  YaY!  And others are jumping back on horses!  YaY!  :w00t:

I'm chugging along.  Not bought any makeup this month besides my one planned cheat a few days ago, and nothing new since the shoes and bras.  Bein' a good girl.  =)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 12, 2014)

Plenty of successes (mainly resisting makeup from large corporations), and a few failures (Indies!  Indies are now my downfall!  I can justify them by telling myself I'm supporting small businesses, and women, and artists, and darn it still spending money!)

I organized my makeup/bath stuff into a flippin SIX DRAWER sterilite unit (that I got for $2 at a yard sale, yay!), and realized I still had no room for either skincare or perfumes, so they're still under the bathroom sink.  My goal now is to not buy any more makeup, skincare, or perfume (except that which comes in my subs!) and somehow work my way into fitting perfumes and skincare into that organizer.  I think I would feel better somehow knowing that all my stuff will fit into one unit.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 12, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Plenty of successes (mainly resisting makeup from large corporations), and a few failures (Indies!  Indies are now my downfall!  I can justify them by telling myself I'm supporting small businesses, and women, and artists, and darn it still spending money!)
> 
> I organized my makeup/bath stuff into a flippin SIX DRAWER sterilite unit (that I got for $2 at a yard sale, yay!), and realized I still had no room for either skincare or perfumes, so they're still under the bathroom sink.  My goal now is to not buy any more makeup, skincare, or perfume (except that which comes in my subs!) and somehow work my way into fitting perfumes and skincare into that organizer.  I think I would feel better somehow knowing that all my stuff will fit into one unit.


I'm the same, I keep justifying my Indie purchases, and usually steering away from other stuff. But I have to move at the end of the month! I don't need or want more stuff to pack. And my stash is already overflowing my current storage, I plan on getting an Ikea Alex drawer set or two once I have the new place, but for now I've got to get it all in what I have to pack up and move. Ugh, so hard resisting!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 12, 2014)

Still stressin' and resistin'. I have to say thank you to all you lovely no/low buy ladies. So many times I have been tempted to shop, but then I think of what I would have to say to all of you, so I try to be good!


----------



## slinka (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes I did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just bought all of the stupid ridiculous books and uniform... -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That DOES NOT count, you guys. +$400 down the damn drain.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 12, 2014)

So, I decided against buying the CEW boxes from BB, (I usually get both) and upon much reflection have decided against UD Basics2 when it becomes available. My birthday is Oct. 5, so I plan to allow myself $40 for birthday.

   I want to save all my points (BB, Ulta, Sephora) and money until Black Friday/Cyber Monday.  Congrats to all for sticking with it!


----------



## BSquared (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm glad august is going so well for everyone!! I'm still holding strong!!

I may have placed a somewhat ridiculous clothes order but I don't feel that bad. I need clothes, it was a good sale. Still at a big fat ZERO for beauty purchases and almost half way done!!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 12, 2014)

Ugh, my budget for the month is dwindling, and it's only the 12th. I keep finding exactly the items on my wishlist for sale. I found the $24 concealer I want on sale for $10/free shipping. Tiny things like that keep adding up. I'm still resisting Memebox, because 1) I'm not buying anything without a REALLY good code or surprise points, and 2) I'm still working through my significant stash of samples.

It's easy to stay out of actual stores, but I think I need to stay off the computer too.


----------



## Margiee (Aug 13, 2014)

It's only 12 into August and my empties total is already up to 18! It's mostly foils or smaller samples but I am so excited to be continuing to use up my makeup.  This seems like a much more fun way to focus my energy than thinking only about not buying new stuff.  I am really happy enjoying what I have and getting a ridiculous amount of satisfaction in thinking about my stash shrinking.


----------



## mellee (Aug 13, 2014)

slinka said:


> Yes I did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Just bought all of the stupid ridiculous books and uniform... -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That DOES NOT count, you guys. +$400 down the damn drain.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Work spent your money?  Or training for work?  No, that does _not_ count.  (Remember this if I get the job I interviewed for and have to spring $35 for a book immediately, k?)


----------



## deenah (Aug 13, 2014)

Hello there! I am back from my so called holiday and I have to let you know I did so well I am amazed. Excessive heat helped me not want to go out too much and in the rare ocassions I did end up in dangerous stores nothing seemed to strike my fancy. I might be getting sick! :lol: Of course I did a bit of a swatchfest in Sephora (we don't have a Sephora in my town) and I even considered a lip stain. Then I just told myself I still have 30 different lip products back home. It was not like I needed that stuff! I just bought a bottle of shampoo. And that was because I forgot to pack mine and the one that my mum uses dries my hair out. Ohhh, and I gave my mom one of my foundations and a lipstick. I am slowly parting with the stuff I no longer adore. What's the use in keeping so much really?

The only thing on my mind at the moment is the new Arabian Nights Palette that Sleek came out with. But really, I know I don't need that either. It's just the soooo pretty, so shiny, so neeeeew feeling. I can resist that, right! I am going to update my progress and a couple changes to my project pan and then I'll visit the "Middle of the year goals" thread. I also have some pan pride to show. It's good to be back!


----------



## slinka (Aug 13, 2014)

@@mellee The books for nursing school and the specific scrubs (Which idk, clinicals ARE work, but not in the paid sense, lol). A necessary evil. Textbooks are the biggest rip off ever.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 13, 2014)

This week should go pretty well for me because it's the week that subs come. If I don't have packages to track I start getting antsy.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 13, 2014)

@@slinka Not to add to your woes... but do you have to buy additional equipment? I'm a med student, and our stethoscopes (with student discount) were somewhere around $130-$150; I don't know if you have to buy that in your first year of nursing school. (We also had to buy a reflex hammer, a pen light, and they wanted us to buy ophthalmoscopes too, but you probably don't have to get those).

@@CurlyTails I feel the same way about packages.


----------



## kira685 (Aug 13, 2014)

curlytails said:


> This week should go pretty well for me because it's the week that subs come. If I don't have packages to track I start getting antsy.


this week is hard for me for that reason - i cancelled all of my subs except for squarehue and sample society, both of which have already arrived. I'm going to spend tonight starting my organizing project though. i also started going through my email and unsubscribing to the ones that would encourage me to shop.. as the emails come from origins, hautelook, etc, i go straight to the bottom and click unsubscribe lol no deal is good enough to be worth it for me right now because there is absolutely nothing i NEED.


----------



## slinka (Aug 13, 2014)

@@chibimorph We had to buy a new nursing bag, which has just all sorts of practice stuff, syringes, foley, etc. For this program you start as a CNA, and for that we were already required to get a stethoscope and BP stuff, although I _really_ would like a better stethoscope. As for the pen light, etc., they didn't have it on our list, but I'm sure they'll spring it on us lol. Paying for this stuff just turns into a game of enter-your-cc-info-and-don't-look-at-the-price :wacko: 

And you guys, someone discourage me from buying A) the entire new OCC lip tar Unknown Pleasures collection and B)Buying just the Technopagan lip tar. I saw it on Deven Green and am convinced I *need* it. It's so lovely.
Edit: You know, I bought the white lip tar not too long ago and I wasn't too impressed with it for what I wanted to do with it and have been wanting to return it. Soooo...*If* I return it, *maybe* I'll get that one tar in the one shade. As a replacement. *commences obsessing over that lip tar*


----------



## kawaiihoots (Aug 13, 2014)

kira685 said:


> this week is hard for me for that reason - i cancelled all of my subs except for squarehue and sample society, both of which have already arrived. I'm going to spend tonight starting my organizing project though. i also started going through my email and unsubscribing to the ones that would encourage me to shop.. as the emails come from origins, hautelook, etc, i go straight to the bottom and click unsubscribe lol no deal is good enough to be worth it for me right now because there is absolutely nothing i NEED.


I've been doing this all day too. Canceled Birchbox as well and a couple if my Kindle magazine subs. I was going to cancel Graze but they offered me a monthly box (instead of every 2 weeks like I had been getting) so took that. The car isn't going to cost quite as much as we thought but I still want to spend the rest of this year building savings back up. 
Organizing stash is ALWAYS fun. I did it again yesterday


----------



## mellee (Aug 13, 2014)

slinka said:


> @@mellee The books for nursing school and the specific scrubs (Which idk, clinicals ARE work, but not in the paid sense, lol). A necessary evil. Textbooks are the biggest rip off ever.


Even unpaid, it's work stuff - not stuff that you just decided you couldn't resist.  Doesn't count against you.  Nope nope nope.


----------



## chibimorph (Aug 13, 2014)

@@slinka Haha, the penlight is probably the most inconsequential (I think I paid $2 for mine) and you can use other equipment in a patient room for the same purpose. But having a good stethoscope is nice (I have a Littmann Cardiology III) - I had to use one of those dingy, yellow-tubing stethoscopes once and I had no idea what I was doing/didn't understand how anyone could hear anything through those.

@ I love inventorizing and organizing my stash!


----------



## slinka (Aug 13, 2014)

@chibimorph  I'm waiting for a nice sale on a littmann. The one I own is just ok- it does the job but the difference in using a nice one vs. mine is VERY noticeable.

And....uh...

I couldn't resist the call of those tars. I'm going to be receiving a small box of shame in the mail in about 2-3 days. :scared: 
I'm failing so, SO hard this month. Will be returning the other lip tar though, and will take away some stuff to even it out/punish myself lol.


----------



## mellee (Aug 13, 2014)

That book I said I'd buy if I got the job I interviewed for?  Figured that if I didn't get that job I'd be applying to others on the same topic, so I should get a jump on the brushing-up and interview well.  So I ordered the book.  Then a few hours later, I found out I didn't get that job.  =(  Now I'm telling myself I shouldn't have ordered the book.  *Sigh* 

At least it'll give me something productive to do while I don't buy things.  (Other than babble incoherent justifications for buying books in no/low-buy threads.)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 13, 2014)

The sephora in JCP by my new apartment accepts sephora store credit (I didn't realize they did that)!!!! This morning my UD liquid liner crapped out on me so I bought a replacement and finally used some of my store credit. Even with spare sephora monies, I went in and only bought what I needed!


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 13, 2014)

slinka said:


> @chibimorph  I'm waiting for a nice sale on a littmann. The one I own is just ok- it does the job but the difference in using a nice one vs. mine is VERY noticeable.
> 
> And....uh...
> 
> ...


I love my littman.  I have a classic II se.  I work with kids so I've been debating getting a pediatric one but just don't feel like shelling out the money.


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 13, 2014)

I am joining in the no buy now.  I have been out of control with my spending lately.  The sephora 4x points sucked me in big time.  I ended up buying a new straightener, a clarisonic mia 2, two different replacement brush heads, and a few different orders with makeup, a bumble and bumble shampoo and conditioner.  Oh boy.  It was nuts.  

Then to top it all of today I bought a new laptop.  (macbook pro with retina display! it's beautiful.)  My other mac was five years old and would give me hard time, darn pinwheel was driving me nuts.  I've been wanting a new mac for a year or so and today went into the apple store and then...I just had to take it home.  No impulse control whatsoever.  

So I really need to reel it in with my spending.  I want to be on a no buy for the rest of this month and all of next month at least.  I'm hoping I can do it!  _ _I have two orders that should be here within the next week so I will have something to play with and to look forward to.


----------



## BSquared (Aug 13, 2014)

Someone needs to ban me from the indie thread. Must....resist....


----------



## slinka (Aug 13, 2014)

Noooooo @@BSquared just walk away from the thread! You've done TOO WELL this month to get pulled into their black hole of pretty things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Aug 14, 2014)

I have a question for the members.  I bought some items at sephora over the weekend and they just don't work on me.  I have not returned used items to sephora in a long time.  I usually just throw them out or give them away.  The BA did say I could bring them back if they didn't work.  Do I need anything special for the return besides the receipt and box?  And do I need to return the VIB GWP bag I got with the purchase?  I already tested some of the items.

Thanks.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 14, 2014)

blaaaah. ok kinda fail. i was impatient on waiting my bb points to grow so i got a clarisonic for $25 after points, promo code, and gift cards. I've been thinking about it for a while anyway and the move down here has made my skin absolutely freak out. i'm hoping it will help deal with sometimes flaky skin and large-to-me pores.


----------



## slinka (Aug 14, 2014)

@@West Coast Beauty Addict (not sure if the @ is gonna work with a space-containing username...) All you have to do is bring it back to Sephora- it's better if you have the receipt, but ok if you don't. They'll run your license for a return sans receipt- no biggie if you don't like, ALWAYS do it, ya know? I know most people don't return the GWP or any samples, but some return it because of the principle. Honestly they'll just throw it away, so it doesn't seem they care too much if you bring it back.


----------



## slinka (Aug 14, 2014)

@ Isn't changing climates the WORST?! I remember moving from muggy, 1000% humidity, HOT-ASS texas up to Dry-as-a-bone, hot but also gets to snow-temperatures.... My skin just about crawled off of my face in disgust. Well, it tried to dry up into powder lol. I think you were the one that recommended that FAB product. I hope the clarisonic helps you! Just know that in time your skin will adjust to it's new normal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks Slinka


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 14, 2014)

I made it one week with no purchases for myself!  my kids are a little different as they need some school stuff.   I have decided to skip my salon pedicure that I do only during the summer and slap on some polish myself.   Next week is my last week with my son that is going off to college so, I should be a little distracted from my makeup wants.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I may make 2 weeks!


----------



## mellee (Aug 14, 2014)

I cancelled my Sample Society sub after two months.  Had to ask myself why I was paying someone to convince me I needed a $65 face oil, when I have NO desire to EVER feel the need to pay $65 for face oil.  Just Birchbox after this.

Also, two of the three pairs of shoes I ordered came in.  I ordered the size I've worn for years, but both pair are HUGE on me.  Going back.  We'll see about pair #3 when it gets here on Monday.  Think I'll have to stick to the selection I can find in brick-and-mortar stores from now on.  I'll probably end up with just one new pair.

Unless I go back to putting it off and just wear my same old pair of work shoes for ever more...


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 15, 2014)

I really need help. I mean really. I've been buying several hundred dollars worth of a certain Korean beauty box, and I feel like I can't stop.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've even listed out all the reasons why I don't need more stuff, and I still can't help myself. I feel like I am trying to quit smoking or something.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 15, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I really need help. I mean really. I've been buying several hundred dollars worth of a certain Korean beauty box, and I feel like I can't stop.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've even listed out all the reasons why I don't need more stuff, and I still can't help myself. I feel like I am trying to quit smoking or something.


This is obviously not medical advice, but I thought I'd share. It seems like a lot of excess spending (and hoarding) issues are manifestations of anxiety. I've taken buproprion (Wellbutrin) for depression and anxiety on and off over the years, and I notice that my spending markedly decreases when I'm on Wellbutrin. It's not even big purchases either, it's just that I seem to stop the small impulse buys while I'm waiting in line at the register, but those have a way of adding up. Strangely, my spending hasn't changed on any of the other antidepressants I've tried. Interestingly, they also market buproprion under the name Zyban as a smoking cessation aid. It's the exact same drug, just different packaging. I think the neurological pathways for impulse buying and cravings must be pretty intricately linked.

Are there other areas of your life that are really stressing you out right now? Anxiety has a sneaky way of infiltrating all aspects of life.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 15, 2014)

@ I agree with what you said. I'm on 200mg Zoloft, 150mg Wellbutrin and 100mg Trazadone. If I forget to take my meds, I can really tell it after a few days. Even with the meds if something causes me great anxiety or the depression gets too big for the meds to control I definitely get symptoms, one of which for me, is compulsive shopping for cosmetics.

  @@BlackMagicRose I can't speak for others, but intellectually I know I shop and eat to try to fill up this emptiness inside. It can never be filled by eating or spending. My brain knows that, but my emotions don't. This thread help me tremendously, I still slip up, but the spending is nowhere like it used to be last year.

    We are here for you. We understand that it isn't a joke. Feel free to share, because no one is judging you. Sending you big internet hugs.


----------



## candes (Aug 15, 2014)

@ and then there are some of us just trying desperately to stave off old age and wrinkles. LOL... I let my supply dwindle to scraps and it was time to refill my stockpile.

Myself, I hate over spending money, although I have plenty and could spend until my hearts content. I had $500 cash set aside that I forgot about for a year, and decide to blow every last cent. Gone! Plus I spent above that also. But I have a 3 month Julep starting up, a memebox in sept, most of a year of Discover Marta left, my last Ipsy box due any day now, and all my other goodies that I already bought.

So now I am sadly starting maintainance mode.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was fun while it lasted. I blow so much money on my adult daughter and cats, why not me for a change. Ya know? I will still buy Blush every month, and an occaisional Meme box. And of course my favorite daily products. I got to change up my routine a bit since my skin needs have changed, and I do see a difference in my skin now. I am now on solid foundation.

I consider the last 4 months a discovery adventure and a luxurious splurge.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EggyBread (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm $40 away from being platinum at ulta. I don't need to be platinum at ulta. I don't need anymore makeup. I still want to spend money, though. Ahhhhhhhh.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm a total stress shopper. I also have the mentality that if I've had a rough go for awhile, I deserve a little pick me up treat. It's hard to resist those urges.

I bought a Memebox this morning, but I have been good about having no more than one box on order at a time. Partly to keep away hoarding tendencies but also if something goes wrong with the company, I'm only out 20 bucks.

I will likely struggle for the remainder of the month. Between super stress and my birthday, shopping will be on my mind.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 15, 2014)

I am definitely a stress shopper. My job is kind of stressful (I am actually working 2 legal jobs right now), law school is pretty stressful, and I am still not over the unexpected death of my mother (not sure if you ever get over something like that). I also suffer from panic attacks on occasion, so there is definitely something there. I think I already said this in this thread, but I used to stress eat after my mom's death, but I recently got that under control, so now I only have my spending as a stress reliever. I know I have to replace this unhealthy way to relieve stress/anxiety with something more healthy, but I just haven't found it yet. Oddly enough, I also get stressed out by being surrounded by too much stuff/clutter. I think buying makeup plays into that as well since it takes up so much less space than other things I could buy. I just really need to get things under control somehow. I'm a very logical person, but I can't seem to think about my spending logically. Do I have the money to spend? Probably. Do I need more makeup? No. Do I have room for more makeup? Not really. Do I still buy tons of makeup/beauty subs/Memeboxes? Yes. It's like I think swimming in skincare/makeup products will make things all better.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm joining in on the no-buy. The only beauty purchases I'm allowing myself for the rest of the year is replacements and E.L.F Beauty Bundle. Since E.L.F. only does bimonthly boxes, I'm not going to make any beauty purchases this month


----------



## slinka (Aug 15, 2014)

Y'all already know I'm a stress shopper from hell, lol. I haven't bought anything since my last slip-up, and I'm pretty sure I already made up the cost of that by not buying other food stuff I normally get (but don't *need*). I'm fighting it...I'm super, duper freakin' stressed out right now for a few reasons. &gt;_&lt; And I have an online shopping cart full of adorable fall dresses and my eye on a beautiful corset (which would have a purpose, but it's not a *need*- just a waist training purpose)

But I seriously have to be on a strict no-buy for _quite_ a while, at least while I'm in this nursing school and having to pay for childcare.

I need to adopt like, stress-cleaning or something :hehe:


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 16, 2014)

I need an eye cream/serum.  I have some wonky things happening to my eye lids.  They haven't recovered since I stopped using the Revive eye serum sample.  But, I can't repurchase that.  Its $350!  Never.going.to.happen.

I rummaged through my stash of products and I got nothing.  Nothing to replace this.  I think I need to purchase!

I don't know what to do.  I am enjoying this Tarte bronzer sample I have.  Should I buy that and add the eye cream they carry.  But, this would be a $60+ purchase.  Do I get a box that has an eye cream in it?  Do I just grab something at the drug store? 

How do you all decide to handle replacements when you aren't in love with a product and don't know what to purchase?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 16, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> I need an eye cream/serum.  I have some wonky things happening to my eye lids.  They haven't recovered since I stopped using the Revive eye serum sample.  But, I can't repurchase that.  Its $350!  Never.going.to.happen.
> 
> I rummaged through my stash of products and I got nothing.  Nothing to replace this.  I think I need to purchase!
> 
> ...


This is slightly enabling, so I'm putting it in a spoiler @Kookymama 



Spoiler



If you get the Sample Society box for September, it's $15 and has a FULL SIZE $85 eye cream!  We're talking about it in the Sept thread which I've linked below, but you'd be getting the eye cream *and* four other items!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133786-sample-society-september-2014-spoilers-discussion/


----------



## mellee (Aug 16, 2014)

So, here we are on the16th.  So far this month, I've bought:

1 Birchbox and 1 Sample Society box, which I planned

3 pair of shoes, 2 of which have arrived and I'm returning

1 book on a work topic (while I didn't want to buy books, normally when I get started I do a book-binge where I must buy every book on the topic.  I kept it to one good book.  Not a fail at all)

2 bras (still waiting for them to be delivered)

1 top (fell in love with one Gwynnie Bee sent.  I'm allowed clothes, 'cause I need them)

1 nice-looking thermal tote that will replace both my computer bag, which is falling apart, and lunch-and-a-book bag

1 planned cheat from the Birchbox shop

I'm not not-spending, and I'm not spending less.  But I'm spending more thoughtfully on things I really need, rather than ignoring what I really need and spending all my money on random junk I'll never use.  I'm pleased with my progress so far!


----------



## cinderpacey (Aug 16, 2014)

Not sure if I have been good or am just rationalizing my spending.  I have a Sephora GC that I have been using to do some guiltless shopping there.  I have been especially drawn to their deluxe size kits.  I'm starting to realize deluxe sizes are my weakness.  I feel like I can get them because I use the product up faster and I am exposed to other brands I most likely wouldn't buy by themselves.

Anyways, went shopping yesterday to return some things and use my "free" product cards from VS and BBW.  There is a new Lush store and I bought 2 things (kept it to under $15).  I was so excited to finally try Lush.  Today  I broke down and bought candles because of the code.  Sigh.  Did I need them? No, but justified the good deal. I have been making a hard effort to use and shop my stash but feel like I failed big time the last few days.

@@slinka  As someone who has just finished nursing school, without sounding like an enabler, do find something that makes you happy.  Nursing school is miserable so it helps to have something enjoyable in your life.  We were so broke instead of buying stuff I took to watching beauty videos on Youtube.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 16, 2014)

@ - That was one of my solutions!  I have been keeping up with that as a possibility.   I think you may have validated it as a good way to go about it.  Thank you!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 16, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> This is slightly enabling, so I'm putting it in a spoiler @Kookymama
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would agree with this route. It's a bit of a gamble, but it's not a lot of $ to lose if you really hate it for some reason.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 16, 2014)

@@Kookymama You could always try swapping for some more Revive. There's got to be several of those little suckers floating around somewhere, and a much cheaper option. Just a few bucks to ship.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 16, 2014)

I went to Lush on Thursday, but totally forgot that it was a planned purchase. My friend from Wisconsin came to town and she doesn't have one close so we've had this excursion planned for a couple of months now. I did stick to items I needed with the exception of one bath bomb, so I feel ok about this purchase.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 17, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva ~ That would be great. But, I don't think I have anything to swap. I would be a newbie to the swapping business. I figured I should walk away and break up with that eye serum before I get too attached.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm still doing pretty good this month. I've picked up a couple of replacement items and a Memebox.

I've become recommitted to using up my stash, as I'm starting to run out of room to store things. I've also been working on finding alternative uses for products. For example, I have a thick moisturizing cream that is too rich for my skin but makes a good foot lotion.

We've made it past the half way mark!


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 17, 2014)

=| Broke the no-buy. This always seems to happen when we go out of town. Husband and I went to visit the mother in law and while running around town, we stopped by Walmart to purcahse a few items for her, and I had a bit of an impulse buy. Total $6, but still. On the other hand, hello, it's August 17 and I haven't broken the piggy bank? xD 

I think if $6 is the worse I do, it's ok. I just have to figure out how to offset those $6.


----------



## Auburn (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm moving to a small town this week for University, and since there are no big retailers up there I stocked up:

-Backup concealer (maybelline rewind)

- Backup mascara

Other than that, I've stopped beauty couponing, and have been shopping my stash.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 17, 2014)

I purchased today and I don't have guilt!   I hate that feeling.   I got my eye cream for $15.00.  At the grocery store I got a replacement shampoo.  Buying shampoo is a no brainer as I have 5 people in my house so, its like buying Windex - Its just a needed item.   This was only a few dollars.  I also purchased a hair spray for $3.99.  Such a bargain and its better than the 500 cans of crap that fall out of my vanity every day.  I need to clean up that graveyard.

Good day.


----------



## cumber1137 (Aug 17, 2014)

Well, the month has been a fail no-buy-wise. I bought the Kat Von D Monarch palette yesterday and Friday I got one of the Shiro pressed palettes.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Aug 17, 2014)

I had to spend $30 this weekend. -_____-
I've had 2 iPhone 5 chargers break on me these past two months. It's ridiculous and Apple makes really shit chargers imho. 
And I take obsessively good care of all of my electronic items.
So instead of spending $19 on another crappy Apple product, I took the chance and bought the $30 lightning charger from Verizon. It looks good so far. The cable is really long, and so much sturdier. And the outlet base thing lights up red to tell you it's charging. I hope this one lasts a long time, because I Never want to buy another iPhone 5 charger again!!!

Never had this problem with Android chargers. -___- *Sorry, I'm not a big fan of Apple.*


----------



## EggyBread (Aug 17, 2014)

I have thus far successfully avoided Ulta, but not Sephora. I'm thinking of selling some stuff that we've just been storing for no real reason and using that money to fund a low-buy.


----------



## deenah (Aug 18, 2014)

Sooo, some updates here! I have spent a lot of money this month on going out with friends and to the pool with my hubs and daughter. I don't really regret it as we rarely get a chance to have some fun and socialize. The only things I bought that I did not really need? A t-shirt, another shower gel (I couldn't resist, it was on sale, smelled great, looked cute ....and I only have 4 unopened shower gels at the moment) and...wait! Could that be IT?

I feel like I am doing really great. I also went through my stuff again and got rid of some more makeup and also I donated two bags full of clothes. Oh, also, the stuff I decided to use at least a couple times till the end of the year and decide on it. A lot of it is going buh-bye. As someone was saying in the project pan thread, when I decide to do something about a product, I am more likely to toss it and find a lot of flaws. Whatever works.

I'm proud of me for avoiding an ELF order with my friend, a Yves Rocher order with some great free stuff that I really didn't need. Can I pleaseee get a round of applause. I feel like my will is kind of breaking, because fall is coming and all the deep green, burgundy and cranberry shades are calling my name right now.


----------



## kira685 (Aug 18, 2014)

i caved yesterday and bought the tarte rainforest after dark palette.. i had a gift card though so I didn't pay much out of pocket (under $10, and i also got an atomizer and the shiseido facial cottons). the facial cottons had been in my cart since last year, and i'm hoping to get more use of out perfume sample vials by being able to spritz them. the palette is completely unnecessary but i just love the colors in it and i wanted it.


----------



## recklesslysober (Aug 18, 2014)

I bought a couple of nail polishes last week. Other than that I've been good since my last Sephora order. I know I'm going to MAC on Thursday to exchange a couple of things but I'm hoping to not spend much money above that. I wasn't planning on a No Buy month for August anyway but I'd like to do one in September.


----------



## slinka (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm in try-to-get-organized-now-so-you-don't-become-a-wreck-later mode since school for me starts Wednesday bright and freakin' early. And it's A)Relieving stress and B)I almost feel like I went [TW, lol] shopping because I'm seeing all of the new stuff I haven't gotten to yet, or the stuff I've forgotten about. It's super fun and I don't feel like I'm missing out on anything. And I'm also getting organized...ish. As organized as I can be. =p

With fall (My most favorite and long-awaited season) coming up it's making me super duper want to celebrate with y'know, buying crap I don't really need. In trying to convince myself that I do not in fact need any more spooky/fall/whatever stuff, I'm setting out all of my autumn colors, scents, décor, etc. in plain sight, and I think it'll make this no-buy easier seeing all the fall goodies right there.


----------



## mellee (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm a fall fan, too.  Spring is second.  We could do away with both summer and winter and just go spring-fall-spring-fall-spring forever for all I care.


----------



## slinka (Aug 18, 2014)

Tell me about it. I used to prefer fall/winter, but that was BEFORE I had to deal with snow. I'll take spring/fall year round lol. I know it's typical for people to feel a little down during the fall/winter months, but for me it's the opposite. I find myself much more down during summer. I hate it.


----------



## kira685 (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm not fond of summer because there just seem to be a lot more people around for some reason, and that stresses me out lol


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 18, 2014)

I want to SHOP!


----------



## mellee (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm definitely not a crowd person, either.  Think that accounts for my dislike of summer - but also winter, with all the enforced socialization every second for months during the holidays.  It's too much for me.  I tend to go into sensory overload.


----------



## kyxli (Aug 18, 2014)

I've been doing well on my no buy so far. We're more than halfway through the month, and I haven't made any purchases, except for one Sephora order with a gift card, and I only used a third of what I had on the gift card. I've also managed to sell some of my stuff online, so that's helping with destashing.


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 18, 2014)

I was doing good until...I went to TJ Maxx today.  I did completely avoid the beauty section which was good.  I usually like to pick up a nail polish or two when I go there but I didn't even look.  I wanted to look at the home section and just bought a few things there.  I bought a couple things that I needed which is fine but also some things I really didn't need.  I always feel the need to buy blankets.  It's so strange.  I have an infinity for throw blankets.  I ended up buying one and really didn't need it because I already have SO many.  This one is really soft and pretty (yet unnecessary).  I'll use it and enjoy it though.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm still doing well rationing my budget for the month. I have a few items waiting in online shopping carts. I'm just letting them sit there because it's nothing I need RIGHT NOW, and what if there's something else that comes up later this month? If I still want the items at the end of the month, and if I have leftover money in my budget, we'll see...

Also I learned that the big sale that I blew most of my budget on early in the month actually lasts until November! I just received my order a few days ago and wished I'd bought more. Now I have time to plan exactly what I want to buy in my next order, and also I keep thinking, "do I want to buy this random thing now, or do I want to put this money towards more amazing things from that special sale?"


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 19, 2014)

I had a weak moment yesterday and almost bought.  That's good right?  I had a blush set in a cart but, talked myself out of it.  I think it has since sold out so, I dodged a bullet.  I really miss my skin inc that I received from glossy box.  So, I started looking for it to purchase.  My face feels a bit  sun burned underneath and tight feeling from a serum I am using yet, my skin is soft.  Not sure this is good. So, I went on the hunt for a replacement serum to rectify this facial issue.  Nonetheless, I abandoned all carts and swore that I will give up serum before I purchase this month.   I think I am getting the hang of this.


----------



## eliu8108 (Aug 19, 2014)

Finally went ahead and cancelled Birchbox. I loved the points system, but realized it wasn't enough to make me stay longer especially when I barely used the samples they were sending me. I do still have points to use there though.

The past month was terrible, especially with Nordstroms anniversary sale (to replace some items that were on their last leg like leggings and towels) and a Target run since I live basically in the middle of nowhere that only has a Walmart which I really don't like going to.

But I haven't made any beauty purchases. I even went inside a Sephora and Ulta but nothing even appealed to me, so that's an improvement!


----------



## emilylithium (Aug 19, 2014)

I have been doing well till yesterday. I was bored at work and bought a dress and a phone case from lilly pulitzer sale. I mean it is a good deal on a dress i otherwise cannot afford, and i'm excited for it to come. Overall though, I have been spending way less than I spend before, no beauty purchases yet since I moved and rediscovered everything I have (it's like receiving them new all over again), so that will keep me going.


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm going into an urge "want all the blush" mode -- which is stupid since I already own 52 blushes =/ and they take so long to use up. But tarte keeps calling my name. Someone help meeeee.


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 19, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> I'm going into an urge "want all the blush" mode -- which is stupid since I already own 52 blushes =/ and they take so long to use up. But tarte keeps calling my name. Someone help meeeee.


I am a blush fanatic. If I had it my way, I would own every blush ever. However, that would be ridiculous, because there's just not that big of a difference in how they look blended out on a face. Sure, I can get different looks with red, pink, plum, mauve, peach, purple, and coral blushes or with shimmer or matte finishes. But there isn't going to be a huge difference in how two mauve shimmer blushes are actually going to look on my face. With 52 blushes, you can probably create a look almost identical to what you could do with a new Tarte blush. If you can't quite do it with any one blush you currently own, try blending two together. Plus, like you said, blushes take FOREVER to get through.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 19, 2014)

The bad news - I made a purchase.  The good news - I took 2 items out of my shopping basket before I did and got only what I needed.

I stopped using a serum and a moisturizer around the same time and switched to other things.  My face feels so dry and looks it too.  So, I bought the moisturizer I used prior to the one I am using now to see if I can get it back to where it was. 

This is a bit of a stress buy as I am leaving for an interview.


----------



## EggyBread (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm so sick of stuff, not just makeup stuff, all the stuff!! I finally get it. Stuff is stressful! I've been posting stuff I don't want on craigslist and on here. Everything that's not gone in a week is going to be given to friends or going to goodwill. I'm returning everything that's unopened. I get a day's worth of fun out of stuff I buy and then I forget about it and buy something else. It's gotten so ridiculous I'm just drowning in stuff.


----------



## mellee (Aug 19, 2014)

Someone mentioned in one of the forums (maybe this one?) that a blush takes two years to get through if you wear it every day.  Eesh!  That's 730 applications of each one, and I've got about 20...  I've got 14,600 days worth of blush.  That effectively stops me from feeling like I need to buy any more.

Math to the rescue again!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deenah (Aug 19, 2014)

At the moment I own 8 blushes. That's it. Somehow it still overwhelms the hell out of me! My nemesis...eyeshadow palettes. I own 14 and I still want more. Gimme all them shadows. Lippies used to be an issue, they still are but I have managed to get them to a reasonable number.  The eyeshadows however will be the end of me!


----------



## Margiee (Aug 19, 2014)

I spent $20 in the birchbox shop today.  But I cancelled my second birchbox (way to go self!) and this purchase was semi-planned.  I knew I was allowed to spend money to even out my points so I could use them more effectively in the future.  Now I have $20 in points on that account I can use for Christmas gifts or craving purchases.  I plan on just sitting on them for awhile though and I am pleased to have one less box coming in every month, even though I really enjoy the service.  Sometimes stuff just gets to be too much stuff.  

Looking to the future I am also going to struggle with my Julep subscription this month I think.  There are a lot of colors I like (but have dupes for! But like! Ahh the raging internal debate) and I plan on cancelling altogether after September or October.  I feel like I've been so good this month and now I deserve a reward but that's not how it works.  September and birthday month is supposed to be my reward.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 19, 2014)

There is this makeup set I've been eyeing and I think I'm going to go through my stash and put together a box of similar items to show I don't need to buy it.


----------



## ultagirl524 (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm going to try my very hardest to go on a super low buy for the rest of the year. I really got into makeup hard core just this year (I'm 30) and I've bought a ridiculous number of products in the past few months so I think it's time to put the brakes on a bit. There are a couple of eye palettes I will likely buy myself for Christmas, and maybe 1 or 2 more nail polishes, but aside from that, no more until January! I've got my ELF Beauty Bundle subscription still, so that should tide me over until then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EggyBread (Aug 20, 2014)

My wife is going back to school to get her MPH. I'm so proud of her. One of the reasons I'm no-/low-buying is so we can afford to cash-flow the whole program for her. I think I just need to keep in mind that education is more important than makeup, ha.


----------



## mellee (Aug 20, 2014)

A worthy goal! 

What's an MPH?


----------



## EggyBread (Aug 20, 2014)

mellee said:


> A worthy goal!
> 
> What's an MPH?


Masters of Public Health.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mellee (Aug 20, 2014)

AAAAAAAAhhhhh.  Yep, school is expensive.  My job's paying for mine - but I can only take two classes a year, so it'll take me 5 years of one semester each year.


----------



## kira685 (Aug 20, 2014)

mellee said:


> AAAAAAAAhhhhh.  Yep, school is expensive.  My job's paying for mine - but I can only take two classes a year, so it'll take me 5 years of one semester each year.


SO expensive! I wish work paid for mine.. but at least they're increasing tuition reimbursement next year!


----------



## mellee (Aug 20, 2014)

Actually, I mean tuition reimbursement when I say work pays for it.  =)


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 20, 2014)

I've been making a few birthday purchases for myself. Not too much but probably time to reign in back in.

I was thinking of going off the no/low buy for September, but to keep things in check I need to at least do a low buy.


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 20, 2014)

so sleepy.... still doing ok. other than my ooops earlier on, I'm still doing fine. I am proud of myself... our Walmart by work now carries a pretty extensive Nyx collection, and I went and I EVEN HAD MONIES and I DID NOT SPEND A PENNY ON MU!

That's a thing to celebrate for me right now, considering how hard this month has been on my resolve.


----------



## Jenn10 (Aug 20, 2014)

I realized I have been on the status of feeling a 'must buy something' if one of my favorite brand is on sale in drugstores, and have likely started going into a mindless MU buys. I am glad I really came to realization, and I decided to go low buy in rest of August and September. I am also start ing Project Use it up.


----------



## Elena K (Aug 20, 2014)

I managed to avoid the temptation of Birchbox Store and Hautelook today. So I'm very proud of myself! I did place an order with Paula's Choice earlier this month, but that was included in necessities (like anti-acne stuff) and replacements (like foundation and make up remover). I really didn't have to order make up remove from them, the one from drugstore would have done just fine... but I was placing an order anyway... The only problem is when my order arrived it turned out that foundation doesn't have sunscreen in it (how did I miss that?), and I don't have a sunscreen that wears well under a foundation... so no I either have to get a sunscreen that does or return the foundation (which is a perfect shade match for me) and get the one that does have a sunscreen in it... Decisions and temptations...


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Aug 20, 2014)

Spent $22 dollars today, but they were all necessary purchases. Starting my first year of college on the 29th! I'm not excited for the textbook list!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 21, 2014)

Still doing ok today! even though the stress makes me want to go on a buying rampage. 10 more days left of the month ....I can do this. *tries to convince herself*


----------



## deenah (Aug 21, 2014)

Today I felt like shit...resulting in an urge to buy all the makeup! God was kind and today was the day I received a package with some goodies from an online store that I featured on my blog. It was not makeup, just some skincare stuff but it helped me not cave. Also, I realised I had a very pretty palette that I haven't even touched since my birthday in May. So, I also have some "new eyeshadows". Hope I can make it through the rest of the month. I'm still purging stuff form my collection and I feel great doing it! Who knows, maybe I'll decide I don't wanna spend any money on makeup come Black Friday! :lol: Yeah, right...who am I kidding here? &lt;_&lt;


----------



## emilylithium (Aug 21, 2014)

aww, it was going so well, then these past two days, i splurged so much on clothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 21, 2014)

I haven't been perfect for August. But, in hindsight no real regrets (so far).

Everything I got was a replacement that came with great GWP's that will keep me on my replacement only plan.

Although, $130 doesn't sound great.  I just looked back at the month and am quite pleased with what I took advantage of.

I did have to buy a bunch of stuff for my kids with school/college. So, that spending never really got under control. Not sure I had a choice there.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 21, 2014)

@@Kookymama I'm grateful to only have kiddos in Pre-K and 2nd grade - the lists were pretty easy and all the things they needed were in the "major discount" Back to school sections. I know it will only get worse, I remember my mom freaking out about my needing a hugely expensive calculator for an upper-level math class in high school. Big hugs to you!!! And kudos to sticking to your plans for replacement only orders (and YAY for good GWP's to go with 'em!)

I'm pretty proud of myself, not only did I not spend anything "unallowed" in beauty items this month, I took the kids to Pigeon Forge for a 3-day end of summer trip and spent NO money getting stupid souvenirs. The only $ I spent was on experiences (Ripley's Aquarium of the Smokies and a day at WonderWorks), food, and hotel - and I worked every discount I could find!


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 21, 2014)

@ ~ Yep, those darn calculators are still required.  I learned with those school lists that the kids don't use half the stuff so, I cut down to notebooks, pencils and folders as they got older.  It almost gets easier.  Its the sports equipment, activity fees, the new shorts so my daughters booty doesn't hang out, the laptop and all the dorm stuff for college.  Its a pricey time of year.  I have a boy that could care less about this dorm so I probably get off a bit cheaper than most.. 

I am so happy about the GWP"s.  I consider that box we discussed as an eye cream with the rest being a GWP.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mellee (Aug 21, 2014)

I was tempted and looking for justification to buy a particular sub box.  And then saw that it was sold out.  YaY!


----------



## Auburn (Aug 22, 2014)

I was eye-ing the "all about paradise" palette from essence, thinking that this could be a makeshift "electric palette". After pondering over it, I was asking myself how I would use the blues/pink/yellow etc. I tried to justify it saying that I could use those colors for lower liner, but I HATE applying lower liner. Bam! Succesfully talked myself out of that one, and have not thought about it ever since.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 22, 2014)

Someone gave me their urban decay code for the free birthday pencil.... I totally forgot about it until now! I've been doing so well on this no/low buy that I might not even claim it. I hate that UDs shipping feels so expensive!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 23, 2014)

My friend needed me to pick up a foundation for her since she's in China right now and of course with greedy eyes, I saw that Macy's had the PWP for $22.50 so I got that.

Except that one of the items came broken and it's online only and I'm leaving on Tuesday so there's no time to reship it.

Then I packed yesterday and went through all my boxes full of samples that I'm trying to clear out. Of course I wanted it, but there's nothing I NEED (opposite of need really). I'm going to return it. Better use to put that $22.50 to eating nummy foods in HK &gt;.&lt; But clearly this was the universe's sign to me to 1) stop buying stuff and 2) save money. Oop oop

I feel bad... it's a good sampler pack and I already used some of the items (like the UD lipstick that came with it) but they're probably going to toss it anyway which is a shame.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Aug 23, 2014)

I caved and gifted myself a Popsugar box after seeing the September spoiler and the code. I'm also taking my Julep box for September, but it's free with Jules. Other than that, though, I have not bought anything since my slip at Sephora a couple weeks ago! And I have been having a great time using the stuff I already have.


----------



## mellee (Aug 23, 2014)

I ordered two candles and a holder.  It's literally been years since I've bought candles, and there was a good sale.  This is the first item I've purchased since the tote bag for my computer/lunch I bought last week.  _And _I returned the two pair of shoes that don't fit.  (I'm notorious for buying things that don't work/fit and not returning.  Apparently I think I have money to throw away.) 

We also found a great baker's rack that'll look perfect in the house we bid on and are waiting to see if we get.  =)  Nothing like decorating a house when you don't yet know if you're gonna own it, eh?

But I'm still buying thoughtfully - not hoarding or stress-buying.  And I'm pleased with the way it's going!


----------



## Mickayla-Kat Dussault (Aug 23, 2014)

Hello there guys. My name is Mickayla and I'm going to be on the "No buy" "Low buy" support group for a little bit. I'm 17, a makeup artist, (and a baby sitter). I only am going to make 80$ a week and I really need to work hard and save for college. I decided this after I went through all my makeup for school and realized I own 61 lipsticks, ranging thousands side for palettes and eyeshadows, and way too many of everything basically. The only things I will allow myself to purchase is: Black mascara, Black Eyeliner. I probably won't run out of anything else to tell you the truth. And yes, all this makeup is mine and separate from my makeup kit. Also after debating taking a break from purchasing makeup and clothes, I then saw a really great deal from a former teacher of mine selling a bunch of Stila stuff she never used. FOR TWENTY DOLLARS. And I said to put it on hold until I got paid. Then this girl going off to college said she really needed it and I took a deep breath and gave the deal to her. Basically someone giving me a sign that "even twenty bucks for a ton of makeup is still a ridiculous amount of money to spend on makeup with what you have, seeings as you need nothing". :|

Luckily I get a ton of samples online and such so I don't think this should be too much of a problem for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 24, 2014)

KittyKatKisses said:


> "even twenty bucks for a ton of makeup is still a ridiculous amount of money to spend on makeup with what you have, seeings as you need nothing"


I almost spent $20 on nail polish just now, and changed my mind after reading that. Thanks.

And of course, good job resisting!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 24, 2014)

I've been able to reign the spending in, so I'm back on track. I just need to keep reminding myself there will always be sales and things to buy.

I did skip Julep again, and cancelled ipsy, so I'm just down to my one Birchbox subscription.


----------



## kyxli (Aug 24, 2014)

One more week left in August! I've been tempted to buy a few things lately, but I managed to reason myself out of it. I'm hoping I can actually make it through the entire month without buying anything unnecessary.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 25, 2014)

One week left and $13 left in my budget I WANT TO BUY SO MANY THINGGGGSSSS THO


----------



## Jen283 (Aug 25, 2014)

SO I jumped off the no-buy bandwagon this summer, although I didn't purchase too much I need to get back to holding myself responsible! And not just with makeup - with takeout, clothes shopping, shoe shopping, everything. I need to build back up my savings and pay my credit card balance (about $800) before October when my interest rate kicks in. (I had 0% APR for 15 months.) I should be able to do all of these things easily if I stick to my guns and just don't buy anything I don't need. This month I spent quite a bit on fall clothes and spent $22 on candles at B&amp;BW. SO that was about $300 total that could have gone to my CC balance or savings account. So I'm back on the no-buy until Christmas shopping &amp; Sephoras VIB sale!


----------



## Elena K (Aug 25, 2014)

I may have just order $30 worth of Lorac stuff at Hautlook... On the bright side I managed to restrain myself and spend only $30. sigh...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 25, 2014)

Someone talk me down from the Marc Jacobs promo!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 25, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Someone talk me down from the Marc Jacobs promo!


You don't need anything! You just moved and need to focus on getting things for the new place!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 25, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Someone talk me down from the Marc Jacobs promo!


I find it hard to believe that you don't already have eyeliner and pink lip gloss.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 25, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I find it hard to believe that you don't already have eyeliner and pink lip gloss.


Lol I actually don't own pink lip gloss.


----------



## saku (Aug 25, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Someone talk me down from the Marc Jacobs promo!


i actually didn't get it... not good enough of a deal, i guess?? somehow, i'm thinking i can get those deluxe samples later, and i don't need more polish (and you probably don't too)...


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Aug 25, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Someone talk me down from the Marc Jacobs promo!


A better question might be why do you know about the MJ promo at all, missy?? I know which thread you must be reading... :bringiton:

[says the girl who knew exactly where you saw this promo listed... ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ]


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 27, 2014)

Note to self: If you weren't going to buy something in the first place, you're not saving money by buying it on sale.


----------



## BSquared (Aug 27, 2014)

After 27 straight days at zero....I caved. Stress got to me. BUT I caved for a grand total of $11.97 at the walmart so it could have been worse. However I am mad at myself because I caved on PINK LIPSTICK which I'm pretty sure I have enough to last for the next 19 centuries. Le sigh.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 27, 2014)

bsquared said:


> After 27 straight days at zero....I caved. Stress got to me. BUT I caved for a grand total of $11.97 at the walmart so it could have been worse. However I am mad at myself because I caved on PINK LIPSTICK which I'm pretty sure I have enough to last for the next 19 centuries. Le sigh.


Congrats for making it so long! I definitely didn't last that long, and I spent way more than $11.97  :lol:


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 28, 2014)

I did pretty good for August sticking to replacing products only.  Sometimes I replaced things I just wasn't happy with but could have suffered through.  So, maybe a bit of a gray area.   I almost purchased today because I think I am a little bit stressed.  I sent my son off to college this week.  :sdrop:   But, I abandoned the cart.  Hopefully, I can stay away.


----------



## recklesslysober (Aug 28, 2014)

Made my last purchase for a while today. 3 items from the new MAC collection. All things I don't have anything similar of and all were on my list so I'm happy with myself. The plan is No Buy for September!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Will be focusing on using up lip products and playing with my MAC palette.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 29, 2014)

I avoided SO MANY purchases this month, and then the Ulta 10x day happened, and I decided it would just be stupid and shortsighted to not take advantage of that. And then I was like, "well screw it, I already blew my budget, I'm just going to buy more nail polish until I feel better."

We'll see how it all shakes out in my recap, but I don't think it will be good.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 29, 2014)

I have done better this month than any other attempted no-buy. I purchased some gifts and while I did make an unplanned Sephora purchase (today - ebates are 10%), it was for items I needed to replace such as a beauty blender, nail clippers (clearenced), and base coat. 

Sub wise, I forgot to cancel From the Lab in time, so I need to make sure I do that before Sept (note to self...do it while I'm thinking about it - there, done!). I cancelled one of my birchboxes (and when one of my annual subs is up, I will cancel and go down to one box). I did add Sample Society, but I skipped Julep and cancelled Square Hue. I successfully avoided getting the PopSugar LE Fall box, even though I REALLY wanted it. And to be honest, I only successfully avoided it because it sold out. If someone ends up with buyers remorse and wants to sell their box, I will probably jump at the chance.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jen283 (Aug 29, 2014)

Resisted a MAC Haul yesterday (for the Simpsons collection). I had the items in my cart, I was logging into my paypal, and then I just stopped and thought about the fact that I need to fix some things on my car and get a new cell phone soon so this was not allowed! I was proud of myself for stopping myself mid-checkout.


----------



## Jenn10 (Aug 29, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I have done better this month than any other attempted no-buy. I purchased some gifts and while I did make an unplanned Sephora purchase (today - ebates are 10%), it was for items I needed to replace such as a beauty blender, nail clippers (clearenced), and base coat.
> 
> Sub wise, I forgot to cancel From the Lab in time, so I need to make sure I do that before Sept (note to self...do it while I'm thinking about it - there, done!). I cancelled one of my birchboxes (and when one of my annual subs is up, I will cancel and go down to one box). I did add Sample Society, but I skipped Julep and cancelled Square Hue. I successfully avoided getting the PopSugar LE Fall box, even though I REALLY wanted it. And to be honest, I only successfully avoided it because it sold out. If someone ends up with buyers remorse and wants to sell their box, I will probably jump at the chance.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


How do you think of From the lab? I am very very tempted, i am currently on Popsugar and Glossy (already canceled, August box will be my first and last box (unless i re sub in future) ). I am on low buy, but I am very curious about From the lab box..


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 29, 2014)

Jenn10 said:


> How do you think of From the lab? I am very very tempted, i am currently on Popsugar and Glossy (already canceled, August box will be my first and last box (unless i re sub in future) ). I am on low buy, but I am very curious about From the lab box..


Hmmm...I was one of the original subscribers and I've liked nearly every product I've received. I cancelled because I wanted to cut back on stuff. However, in July, they had a best of box that included a face and eye primer that I really liked. I just cancelled again because too much stuff. I can see getting it again in the future when I've used up some of my stash.


----------



## kyxli (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm going to be traveling for work next week, so I'm going to use that as an opportunity to finally use some of my samples that I've had lying around forever. Also, I'll probably be so busy that I won't have time to browse makeup on the internet, so that'll be good for my no buy.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 30, 2014)

My spending this past week has been out of control! BUT, I should be very well-stocked on everything and ready to go on a successful low buy in September and then in October. I have one planned purchase tomorrow for an expected product restock and then it's really time to tighten the reigns. I have lots of new pretties to use up and keep me occupied.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Aug 30, 2014)

I didn't entirely stick to my no buy in August, but I didn't completely go off the rails either. I made one unnecessary purchase at Sephora, I bought a Popsugar box, and I made a completely unnecessary but somewhat planned Ulta purchase during the 10x points. I also used "points" to buy a couple things, but unnecessary fun stuff I don't need is exactly what I save my points for so I feel no guilt about that.

But I also got a lot better at shopping my stash, loving the products I already have, and thinking more about how much use/enjoyment I would get out of a product before I buy it. I'm also slowly but surely working through my samples, especially skincare.

I'm going to do another no-buy in September. If I actually run out of something I can buy it, but I don't foresee that being an issue. And trying to rotate through the items I have is a necessary reality check before holiday sets come out.


----------



## Jenn10 (Aug 30, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Hmmm...I was one of the original subscribers and I've liked nearly every product I've received. I cancelled because I wanted to cut back on stuff. However, in July, they had a best of box that included a face and eye primer that I really liked. I just cancelled again because too much stuff. I can see getting it again in the future when I've used up some of my stash.


Thank you for your kind reply!

I am so so tempted, the only thing that is stopping me is that.... it's not free shipping ;(  I don't know why I just hate paying shipping.. ever. I may sub after I use up most of my skin/body care products.


----------



## mellee (Aug 30, 2014)

I know there's one more day, but I'm going to do my August recap tonight.

In August, I bought:

3 pairs of jeans

1 top

1 pair of shoes

4 pair socks

2 bras

1 Birchbox store purchase, which I'm seeing if I can return (AWFUL on me! 
     But I threw away packaging.   Hope they'll still take it back.)

1 tote that replaces computer and lunch bags

1 career book

1 school book (actually rented for $35)

1 Birchbox

1 Sample Society box

1 Memebox (won't arrive until late October/early November)

2 presents for Hubby's birthday (October 3)

ETA ~ and I forgot about the 2 3-wick candles and a candle holder.  I actually got a lot for my money this month!!!

Usually I would have bought all this stuff, but $150+ of it would have come out of our general account and I would have just played with my "allowance" and bought a bunch of things I'd never use.  (I tend to go in hoarding trends, where I suddenly need to buy every book on a topic, or every color of an eyeliner brand, or every movie with a particular actor.  None of that in my list above!)  This month, the only thing I asked for out of the general account is a pillow.  (Mine died.)

I donated 15 pieces of clothes, 8 books, 3 pair shoes.  Threw out the bag being replaced with the tote.  Also pitched a bunch of lipsticks (a few years ago I tried to find the "perfect red" and went wild with NYX. Did you ever notice NYX has some _very _weird day-glow colors?).  Interestingly, I found them to pitch because over the last month, I actually used every lip color I own!

Considering it's been a stressful month, I don't think I did badly.  My focus in the future is going to be mostly on my allowance money.  Spend it more wisely, and make it enough without asking for a lot out of the general funds.

Now get the heck outa here, August!  It's September's turn!


----------



## mellee (Aug 30, 2014)

Annnnnd I thought I was safe this late in the month, but stumbled upon a beauty stuffs sale.  $20 more spent.  (But from my fun-money.)


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 31, 2014)

No buy was a fail. I ended up spending total of $50 throughout the month. This is usually what one of my allowances for the month is (I have one each paycheck, and they're $50 each, for a total of $100 a month) so not bad but still, the no-buy was kind of a fail. I fully admit all of the shopping was due to stress, and the stress will not be going down any time soon either, but I will try my best to mitigate that in September.

Sigh.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 31, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> No buy was a fail. I ended up spending total of $50 throughout the month. This is usually what one of my allowances for the month is (I have one each paycheck, and they're $50 each, for a total of $100 a month) so not bad but still, the no-buy was kind of a fail. I fully admit all of the shopping was due to stress, and the stress will not be going down any time soon either, but I will try my best to mitigate that in September.
> 
> Sigh.


Failed as well. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Moving on....


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 31, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Failed as well. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Moving on....


Yep me too. Miserably. I don't know if I'm capable of doing a no buy, I may just have to try giving myself a budget and see how that works.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 31, 2014)

Add me to the "there's always next month" club!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 31, 2014)

Going over my goals:



magicalmom said:


> August is hard because it's my birthday month, and I want to indulge in all the pretties! But, I do need to keep going with my new-found willpower, so when I'm tempted to shop, I'll buy some of the things I actually need.
> 
> Things I can/should buy:
> -school supplies for the kids *-check!*
> ...


Other failures:

- Haus of Gloi order - small order, being held until they do a restock.  It's an indie company, not going to beat myself up.  By the time I'm done, it'll be about a $20 order

- Aromaleigh sample order - because I need eyeshadow like a FREAKIN HOLE IN MY HEAD.  But it was an indie company, and the samples were on sale for $0.50 ea!  I will be giving some of the samples away in a gift exchange coming up, because of all the dumb things, I managed to order some neutral shades.  Still, order total was only $12

- Incoco nail strips, 5 sets at 1/2 price.  I love these things, they will last for a week on me (unlike ANY nail polish ever) and I only ordered cool patterns that I could never replicate instead of solids.  BUT.  $25, not an indie company, this is the one I'm NOT happy with myself about.

Yup, ended up going over-budget by almost $60.  I NEED to remember that even small orders add up.  So from now on, I'm re-instituting my monthly $25 budget.  But instead of being "mad money" for wandering the drugstores and hitting up Ulta, it's going to be for indie company orders, because they're awesome and totally deserving of my money.  Just not ALL of it.

Still, I'm very proud of myself for improvements I've made over the summer.  I'm now not even tempted to go buy makeup/bath/skin stuff at grocery/drugstores, and that was a really hard habit to break.  I'm not tempted to go to Ulta and Sephora anymore, and that was a really hard habit to break.  I'm not tempted by all the GWP's and new releases, and "must have new Urban Decay palette!", and that was REALLY hard to break (oh GWP's... my heart still cries a little).

So failure?  YES.  But also some important realizations and breakthroughs, and for being MY BIRTHDAY MONTH and knowing I went bat-poo insane last year, I still feel really good about this month.  Hopefully you guys are in the Sept thread already!  Let's do this!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 31, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Moving, and other big life changes have made me realize I need to stop spending so much. I am allowing myself apartment furniture, and other expenses for that, and my last Ipsy bag, and that's it.


My only consolation was that my moving date was changed to the end of September instead of the beginning, so furniture and stuff didn't need to be bought just yet.


----------



## kyxli (Aug 31, 2014)

I seem to have actually been successful on a no buy for once! I made one Sephora order early in the month with my gift card, which was allowed, and other than that, I didn't buy any other makeup this month. I was tempted a bunch of times, but each time, I reminded myself that I do not need any more makeup.


----------



## BSquared (Aug 31, 2014)

My no buy was a SUCESS!! Well ok I spent $12 but that is only twelve dollars! I am very proud of myself. I found it so much easier the longer I went. I really started to appreciate how much I had, and it forced me to play with things I have already and use them in different ways.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 1, 2014)

I resisted SOOOOO many purchases this month, and then the Ulta 10x points happened and I slid into a weird mood that could only be fixed with shopping. Fortunately, I couldn't quite justify any purchases (mediocre reviews, backups of things that I'm only halfway through). So even though I felt like a disaster, I only went over by $6. I also received an ebates refund for $23. I'm considering this month a success!
Money spent:



Spoiler



158 Chikuhodo - brushes at 18% off. I'd planned to spend a few hundred on Hakuhodo this fall, but these are comparable and on sale.
38 thrift stores - Jeans
48 Julep - 10 polishes from my HTF/wish list, clean up tool, base coat, five eyeliners that have great reviews that I'm dying to try, and lip primer which was free and turns out to be really great
11 Pumpkin and Poppy - contouring powder, which is now a daily essential.
32 PopSugarMustHave - That scarf. I "need" it.
57 Ulta - 10x points!!!! come on!!! Dipbrow, brow wiz, and two hair brushes. I honestly think it's been 7 years since I bought a new brush.
2 memebox -purple blush that I've been craving. It was either $2 here or spend $20 on an assortment of purple indie blushes.

TOTAL $356 ($333 counting ebates)

I also got a pair of Elizabeth and James sandals from MyHabit using referral credit, and a Baublebar necklace using a gift card. I have credit remaining at both places, and about $50 credit at Hautelook.


 Since I'd normally spend $400, I'm going to put the extra $67 towards loan repayment.

With the exception of PSMH (since I don't know what all is in it yet), all of my purchases this month were products that I am thrilled about, AND they were all great deals.

I'm not sure what to do for September. I realized that if I think I've exceeded my budget, I give up on it completely. But on the other hand, sometimes having a budget feels like I HAVE to spend all that money. The most helpful thing is to decide that I might buy [whatever] eventually, but I'm definitely not buying it today. Then I keep making that same "not today" decision until i don't want it anymore, or I've wanted it for long enough that it's no longer an impulse buy.

I'm going to think about my shopping list, wish list, likely temptations this month, and I'll post my September plan later this week. In the September thread, obvs.


----------



## recklesslysober (Sep 1, 2014)

Overall I did just okay in August. I spent my 5 item makeup budget. I've been working on using things up. But I did spend my 5 item budget for September last week because I wanted a few things from the new MAC collection and a couple things for Fall. I also purchased a few Fall clothing items to refresh my closet, and a pair of boots. That plus groceries and eating out with friends made things excessive. Despite all that, I definitely feel like I've made progress mentally. I'm really focused on using things up now and not hoarding anymore. September is going to be a pretty strict No Buy for me again since my July one went so well - see you all there!


----------



## Jenn10 (Sep 1, 2014)

recklesslysober said:


> Overall I did just okay in August. I spent my 5 item makeup budget. I've been working on using things up. But I did spend my 5 item budget for September last week because I wanted a few things from the new MAC collection and a couple things for Fall. I also purchased a few Fall clothing items to refresh my closet, and a pair of boots. That plus groceries and eating out with friends made things excessive. Despite all that, I definitely feel like I've made progress mentally. I'm really focused on using things up now and not hoarding anymore. September is going to be a pretty strict No Buy for me again since my July one went so well - see you all there!


Sounds great! Keep up the good work! I definitely feel the difference in my mental set once I taught myself about low buy/use up concept -- A lot of things don't look tempting any more at the moment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 1, 2014)

I found that when I was able to resist the biggest thing that helped me was "I can get it later". I've read a book about this being a good philosophy when it comes to trying to eat healthy (I can have it later) because you're not telling yourself no, but you know that it will always be there another day. Well, this worked until everything I wanted was limited and I couldn't actually get it later if it was gone. I'll need to work on that for September.


----------



## eastofthesun (Sep 2, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I found that when I was able to resist the biggest thing that helped me was "I can get it later". I've read a book about this being a good philosophy when it comes to trying to eat healthy (I can have it later) because you're not telling yourself no, but you know that it will always be there another day. Well, this worked until everything I wanted was limited and I couldn't actually get it later if it was gone. I'll need to work on that for September.


So true!

In fact, the only reason I caved and bought a makeup item ($8) this month (during my no-buy) is because it was a limited edition fall collection and every time I visited a Walgreens to find it, all the shades I wanted were gone. No kidding. Finally I saw them and had to snap them up. Which brought me to also purchasing some fashion magazines. Eugh!! Why? I was doing so well this month!


----------



## Margiee (Sep 2, 2014)

I did eh in August.  Super great until almost the very end.  I spent about $130 in the last week or so of August but had been doing great at not buying anything all month before then! I even cancelled a birchbox subscription (OK I still have one so it wasn't that big of a sacrifice, but still!).  I need to come up with a September plan (ooo birthday month) and maybe throw myself into the project pan thread.  I do really like my purchases.  And I realized I made them in the most part to hoard points to use during the holidays/at a later date.  It's a  weird way to justify things and I need to stop thinking I am saving much money if I am spending in order to make something free later.  I feel like this month wasn't a fail, but wasn't really a success either.  I did use some stuff up though! So I get to post on the used it up thread tonight which is really the best part of the month ending because I always feel so proud.


----------



## Jenn10 (Sep 2, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> So true!
> 
> In fact, the only reason I caved and bought a makeup item ($8) this month (during my no-buy) is because it was a limited edition fall collection and every time I visited a Walgreens to find it, all the shades I wanted were gone. No kidding. Finally I saw them and had to snap them up. Which brought me to also purchasing some fashion magazines. Eugh!! Why? I was doing so well this month!


But it sounds like it was a long awaited and well deserved purchase! And $8 isn't too bad as long as you come back on track right away!


----------



## chibimorph (Sep 2, 2014)

Definitely did not do well for August (which was supposed to be a makeup no-buy month)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I spent around $35 on indies in the middle of the month; and then I caved on the Hello Waffle sale ($36) because she released a collection that I hadn't anticipated  My internal justifier says that I had $33 in credit card cash rewards and a $35 ebates cash back to more or less cancel out the purchases, but still -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyways... I think September is going to be a low-buy for me.


----------

